# 22yo TTC #2



## Ceca

Hi all! I am 22 and hubby is 29 and we are in cycle 2 of TTC #2. Looking for a buddy to chat with to pass the time and help me keep my POAS addiction in check ;-)


----------



## Tilly87

Hi, I'm 24 and TTC#3 i have 2 little girls this will be my 3rd cycle TTC after having the implanon implant removed, due to ovulate 20th/21st of june but doing OPKs aswell, good luck x


----------



## nostress

Well I'm 21, on cycle one of TTC #2 and my hubs is 29. I ovulated on June 6 and am anxiously waiting to test.


----------



## Ceca

I am due to ovulate tomorrow. How old are your girls Tilly? My daughter is 18 months. Good luck with your testing nostress! You should be able to soon right? Keep me posted :)


----------



## Tilly87

Hi, my girls are 5 and 3, swaying for a boy this time but will be happy whatever the outcome, CD9 2moz so i'm getting closer, yay, good luck both of you with testing! x


----------



## nostress

Thanks! I keep telling myself I won't test before Saturday morning, but I have my husband out now buying tests... just to be prepared. LOL, I may just HAVE to do one tonight, I'll try really hard not to be discouraged if its negative... I mean, I am only 9dpo. I have to test NLT Saturday morning, just cause I am running a half marathon that I have been training for late Saturday morning, I'd like to know if I am pregnant before I go all crazy on it. lol. Wish me luck ladies, and good luck with your own endeavors of course


----------



## Tilly87

Hi, 9dpo is still really early, so if it is negative don't read to much into it yet, but the TWW is a killer aint it, i think i got my hopes up a bit last month, wishing you lots of luck for your marathon and good luck with testing, hope you get a BFP x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hi Ladies, 

I'm 24, hubby is also 24. We are TTC #1 and this is my second cycle. I am currently 9dpo today (ovulated I think on June 7th), so I am anxiously awaiting to test, hopefully I can wait until Sunday (19th) which will be 12 dpo. I don't have any symptoms yet, so I'm not sure if its worked this time or if it is still too early to feel anything yet.


----------



## Tilly87

Hi Joanna, it is early to get any symptoms yet some women do, some don't, personally i didn't get any symptoms early on i found out i was pregnant with my first at 12 weeks you would of thought i would of noticed missing periods but i was busy at work and college at the time, with my second i was 6 weeks and found out at the docs after missing my period. Try to stay positive and wait to test, good luck hope its a BFP x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks Tilly, its nice to know that I might not be out just yet. All we can do is wait unfortunately lol.


----------



## Ceca

I have a question for you guys. I am using cheap internet opk's and I had faint lines on 6/14 (at 1130am and 315pm) and 6/15 (at 215pm, 715pm and 1125pm), but no real positive one. According to my Ov calendar I am supposed to ov today. I used an opk about an hour ago and nothing, not even a faint line. Does this mean I missed my surge and am possibly still going to Ov today or that I never had a real surge and am not going to Ov or something else all together? Is it just because they are cheapies? Any input or ideas would be great.
I am not temping this month, planning on starting next month if we don't get a BFP this cycle.


----------



## Tilly87

Hi Ceca, if you had faint lines it could be a positive especially as they are two days in a row, OPKs are positive when they detect your surge they turn negative once the surge has ended, the surge lasts aprox 12-36hrs, once it turns negative it means you will ovulate the surge is to let you know you will ovulate in the next 36hrs. Have you done an OPK today? I am using clearblue digi with the smiley face as i'm useless at working out the lines and normally only get 1day of positives when i surge, just bed anyway so you will be covered this cycle, hope this has helped and good luck x


----------



## Ceca

Thanks Tilly! Opk today was completely negative, no faint lines or anything. We BD every day this week and hopefully again tonight. Hope we catch that egg lol.
I was hoping the IC opk's would work for me as I really don't want to shell out for the digital ones. If we don't get a bfp this cycle though I might cave. Thanks again!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Good Luck Ceca, I hope you managed to catch that egg. I'm hoping we did too, I'm still planning on testing on Sunday, so keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Ceca

Thanks Joanna! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Tilly87

It sounds like your covered for this cycle then Ceca, the digi ones are good bc you don't have to read any lines its either neg or pos, Good Luck both of you hope you get those BFPs, keep us updated on your progress! x


----------



## Ceca

Ok, just starting my 2ww. AF is due 6/30 (maybe 6/29). When are you ladies due? And how soon before you are due will you start testing? Last cycle I started POAS at 8dpo (with 10miu/ml tests). Going to try to wait longer to test this time as being stressed last cycle caused AF to show up 3 or 4 days early.


----------



## Tilly87

Hi ladies, just wondering if you could help me, i am using clearblue digi opk, i am on cd11 today and this afternoon around 12.30pm got a smiley face on my opk when i ejected the stick though there was only 1 blue line, i tested again at 5pm and this time no smiley face and when i ejected the stick only 1 blue line, so my surge got detected around midday but then is negative later on that day does this mean i'm ovulating today? i'm so confused as there was only 1 blue line but smiley faces indicate ovulation is about to happen, please give me your views on this, thanks x


----------



## Ceca

I think the general rule is after a positive opk you can expect to Ov 12-36 hours later. I'm not sure about just having one line as I have never used a digital opk before, but I think as long as you got a smiley face you are good to go.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Sorry I'm not much help with OKPs because I havent tried them. If I don't get a BFP this month I might give them a try. 

I am currently 11DPO and my period is due on Tuesday next week... so I'm planning on taking a test tomorrow morning, hopefully it wont be too early to take one. I haven't felt much symptoms so far, except that i've been having period like cramps since yesterday. Crossing my fingers but trying not to get my hopes up.


----------



## Tilly87

I think i will test again later before i go to bed, but will go with the first positive as i have been getting light cramps today so probably bc of ovulation, just confused as i wasn't expecting it until monday, good luck joanna hope its a BFP, ceca i would wait until at least 12dpo to start testing, good luck x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

What were your test results Tilly? 

So I took my test this morning and got a :bfn: I'm pretty sure we are out this month, my temp has dropped to below cover line this morning and last night I was super tired, had cramps and was a bit emotional... all my usual signs that :witch: is coming. So I'm thinking we are out this month, oh well, DH and I will just have to try again. If my period doesnt show up by Wed (due Tue) I will try another test, but I have a feeling that it'll be here by then.


----------



## Tilly87

The OPK was negative today so i'm guessing i ovulated today or sometime yesterday so will just have to wait and see now.
Sorry you got a BFN Joanna but AF hasn't arrived yet, you never know what might happen! x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Well hopefully you timed your BDing right so you can catch that egg. 

And your right, AF has not arrived yet but I don't feel like I have any pregnancy symptoms, rather just my usual monthly PMS. But I guess you never know until the :witch: shows her ugly face lol. If I don't get my period by Tuesday I will take another test.


----------



## Tilly87

Well today is the 20th got my smiley on the 18th and still experiencing ovulation pain but all negative OPK since the 18th, really confused lol.
Good Luck its hard when you want that BFP so much and you know you've done everything right x


----------



## Tilly87

Well 2 or 3dpo today i think, this is going to be a long two weeks lol, has anyone had a BFP? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

No BFP for me yet. Though period was due today and no sign so far. I'll be waiting until the weekend to test to make sure it really is late.


----------



## Tilly87

Thats a good sign that AF hasn't arrived yet, i will keep my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Ceca

I agree, good sign AF hasn't shown up yet! You have way more self control than me...I would have used several tests by now if I were you!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Well i've been temping this month so when my temp dropped these last few days I knew I was out. The :witch: came this morning. I had planned to wait until Friday to test if nothing had come but I had a feeling AF was coming so I didn't want to disappoint myself with taking a test and having another BFN. Well onto cycle #3. 

How are things going for all of you?


----------



## Ceca

I am 6dpo today and feeling super impatient. I really hope it is this cycle... My in-laws are coming to visit in two weeks and I would love to tell them in person. They live 1000 miles away so we don't see them but once or twice a year. Also, later next month my dad and step-mom are coming and they live even farther away; they have only seen Gabrielle once since she was born. So, I am just crossing everything I can lol. It's not the end of the world if it doesn't happen, but it sure would be lovely.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Good luck Ceca, I hope you get your BFP this month then, it would be nice to tell them all in person.


----------



## Tilly87

Good luck Ceca hope you get a BFP!!!!!!! i thought i was 3DPO today as i got a smiley CD11 but today would be CD15 and i got another smiley so don't know when i ovulated or if i did when i got the first smiley, going to bed anyway tonight and tomorrow just in case i think x


----------



## Cherry_bump

Hi im 22 and i have a little boy who will be one on the 12th July, i'm hoping to try again pretty soon!

Have you had any luck?


----------



## Tilly87

Hi Cherry Bump, i haven't tested yet as i'm only 9dpo today but have been having AF like symptoms since 4dpo which i normally get but not until 2 days before AF is due, i don't feel like i am pregnant so am not going to do a test unless AF is late which is due on the 4th, when are you planning on trying? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Good Luck Tilly, hope you get your BFP this month!


----------



## Cherry_bump

Wishing you lots of luck Tilly!

I'm planning on trying in a few months, i went on Dianette for 2 months for my skin so i'm going to just wait for my first natural period, i was also going to chart my basal body temperature and an ovulation predictor kit for a few months as i was going to try the shettles method for a girl, i just don't know if i can wait that long! I would realy like a little girl next but whatever sex i have i'll be happy! As i do want another boy again in the future. x


----------



## Tilly87

Hi, Thanks ladies but 10dpo today and this morning i caved in and did a test and was a definate BFN it is proving to be difficult this time after 2 easy conceptions but its still dissapointing keep getting BFNs. I am trying the shettles method for a boy as i already have 2girls but would also be happy whatever the sex. I have been using Clearblue Digi OPKs and get a smiley every month and have heard of people getting pregnant the first try with these but they don't seem to be working for me i think i may try something different next cycle. Cherry Bump how do you get on with charting your basal temp? Are you due to ovulate again soon Joanna? Good Luck Ladies and hope we all get that BFP without to much stress lol x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Tilly, I havent tried the OPKs yet, but I might soon if we dont conceive soon. I ovulate next week... we are also getting a puppy next week, so hopefully we wont be too tired to BD lol.


----------



## Tilly87

Good luck Joanna, AF is due for me tomorrow so if it hasn't arrived by wednesday i think i will test then, good luck wiv the puppy lol x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Tilly, have you felt anything different about this cycle that might indicate pregnancy for you? Good luck, hope you get that BFP!


----------



## Tilly87

Hi, AF arrived this mornin right on time so i guess i'm on to the next cycle but will be testing 30th July as my cycle is 27days long, going to start taking evening primrose oil today as i heard that it thins out cervical mucus and is quite effective in aiding conception x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Tilly: Too bad AF arrived... its always so dissappointing when it shows up. Let me know how that primrose oil works out for you... what does it do exactly? You said it thins out CM, but does it help to add CM... I'm finding lately that I don't have much CM, though I have noticed that what I do have is quite eggwhitey today, so I've got to make sure to BD tonight so I don't miss things this cycle.


----------



## Tilly87

I read that it helps to produce good quality fertile mucus and more of it, will try anything at the mo though lol. I'm using it bc i don't have a great deal of cm, Good Luck i hope this is the month you get your BFP x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Sounds like it might work for me too. I've probably missed things this month to use it (I O sometime this week), but I might give it a try next month if I need to.


----------



## Tilly87

Yes you use it from the first day of AF until OV, this is the first time ive tried it i will keep you updated if it works for me but fingers crossed you will catch the egg this week x


----------



## Ceca

Hi ladies! AF got me too. On to a new cycle...on cd 6. I'm taking soy this cycle so waiting to see how that goes. Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## Tilly87

Hey Ceca CD3 for me, what does the soy do? x


----------



## Tilly87

Well CD11 today i normally ovulate on CD15 so that will be mon 18th, been bedding every other day this week following SMEP i'm taking a new approach lol, are you ladies now in your TWW? If so any symptoms etc x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yup in my TWW, ovulated on July 4 or 5, so I'm about 9 or 10 dpo today. AF is due on the 20th. Symptoms so far:

- Sunday: a tiny little bit of heartburn and some twinges in my breats
- Tues, Wed, and today: moodiness to the extreme (not usually like this) and mild cramps (I usually start getting cramps a week before AF, so not unusual for me).

So thats all so far, I'll probably wait until AF is late to test, I dont have any tests in the house to tempt me, so I'll be testing next Friday (22nd) if AF doesn't show.


----------



## Tilly87

Wow so ur TWW is nearing the end, i am currently CD13 today and don't normally get my positive OPK until CD15 then ovulate the same day. FX that AF doesn't show for you and this is your month x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks. My moodiness hasn't been too bad today, though now my breasts are starting to feel a little tender and i"ve got some mild cramps. The cramps a week before AF is not out of the ordinary but tender breasts are not something I get before or during AF so hopefully its a sign. I'm at 11 or 12 dpo now, I might pick up a test and take it tomorrow, we shall see.

Well make sure to BD lots soon, have fun :winkwink:


----------



## Tilly87

Hi, Joanna did you test? So i am CD14 and waiting to ovulate, should be tomorrow based on my last few cycles, FXs who knew TTC could be so difficult lol x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I totally agree, so much harder than I thought. 

I asked DH to get me a test last night on his way home from work but he bought me the expensive pack (First Response with the Yes+ or No-) and they are worth like $15.99! So I decided to wait and take it in a few more days. AF is due on Wed so I'll try and wait a few more days. My temps are nice and high at the minute so thats awesome! Cant wait to test soon!

Tilly: Are you using anything to predict ovulation (OPKs, temping)

Ceca: How is your cycle going, what day are you on now?


----------



## Tilly87

Gosh willpower lol i am so impatient i just can't hold out lol, if your temps are high that is a good sign i hope they stay that way FXs you get a BFP on wednesday!

I am using CB digi OPKs and relying on my ovulation pain which i've been getting since yesterday, if this cycle doesn't get me a BFP i think i might try temping i just don't no where to start lol x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I think my willpower is also that I'm scared to test, afraid it might be too soon and i'll get a BFN. But my temp is even higher today, i'm peeing more than usual (getting up in the night now too) and my breasts hurt when I'm not wearing a bra. Feeling like this might be it! How important is it to test with first morning urine, or could I test in an evening? I just dont want to wait much longer but dont want to test in the am because then I'm sure to give things away when at work if I get a BFP. I drink mostly water so if I test in an evening will my urine be too diluted?

I think if you are using OPKs then temping is not too necessary. I temp because it is cheaper than using OPKs but I'm on my second month temping and find it much easier now. Let me know if you want to start temping and I can give you some tips.


----------



## Tilly87

Wow Joanna they are some great signs, my pregnancy signs were increased moodiness and heavy tender breasts. When testing early on it is better to use FMU because urine is undiluted and the HPT has more chance of producing an accurate result. If you wait until after 14DPO the result should be more accurate at any time of day, I have my fingers crossed this is your BFP, keep me updated x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks, I'll pick up a cheaper First Response test this afternoon and will either take it in the evening or tomorrow morning. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Guess what?? Got my BFP yesterday!!! I took a test yesterday afternoon and instantly it was positive, I took a digital test this morning and it was also positive within 2 minutes! Super excited/happy/terrified! lol

How is your cycle going?


----------



## Tilly87

OMG Congrats! I ovulated yesterday so now in my TWW i guess but DTD tonight aswell, one last time, send me some babydust please lol! x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Lots of baby dust to you.... :)

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Tilly87

Thank you, keep me updated on your progress and hopefully i will see you in the first trimester forum lol x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yes for sure, that would be nice. You will have to keep me updated too :)


----------



## Paige.Br

I know the fact that I dont necessarily belong here, but then I would love to help you guys with your TTC. It`s my great pleasure to assist you in your journey of settling to become a complete family. Sending you baby dusts guys! :dust:


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hi:
Im 24 and just started ttc #2 this month after getting the implant out on Weds :D


----------



## Tilly87

Got my BFP today 11dpo x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

OMG Tilly!!!! Congratulations!! ... its an awesome feeling isn't it?!


----------



## Tilly87

I cnt believe it was convinced i was out this month lol, how r u? x


----------



## Ceca

Congrats Tilly!!!! I got my BFP on tuesday! Maybe the three of us can be bump buddies!


----------



## Tilly87

Ceca said:


> Congrats Tilly!!!! I got my BFP on tuesday! Maybe the three of us can be bump buddies!

Congrats to you aswell Ceca! so you will be due April? Yeh i would luv 2 be bump buddies x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yay bump buddies, that would be great. Congratulations Ceca! We've all been so lucky this month! How far along are you Tilly?


----------



## Tilly87

We have been lucky, will you be due in March or April Joanna? I am 4wks today! x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

So far my EDD is March 28th... but I haven't got it confirmed by my Doctor yet. I go for my first appointment on Wednesday.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

How are you both feeling... what sort of symptoms are you getting?


----------



## FragileDoll

Congratulations to all 3 of you, happy & healthy 9 months to you. :dust: :dust:

May I join you ladies?


----------



## Tilly87

Joannaxoxo said:


> How are you both feeling... what sort of symptoms are you getting?[/QUOT
> 
> Good luck for wednesday hun! x I am goin to ring my Dr tomorrow and see if i can get an appointment soon.
> 
> I'm feelin good, got sore bbs had that since not long after ov, started visitin the loo a bit more often, really thirsty but thats about it so far, have u had many symptoms yet? x


----------



## Tilly87

FragileDoll said:


> Congratulations to all 3 of you, happy & healthy 9 months to you. :dust: :dust:
> 
> May I join you ladies?

Thanks Ana, course you can hun, how r u ? x


----------



## Ceca

My EDD so far (no dr. confirmation yet) is April 4th. That is our wedding anniversary so I would love to actually have the baby on that day. Not many symptoms so far, just sore bbs and extra bathroom runs.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Welcome FragileDoll! 

Well for the longest time my symptoms were mostly mood swings and extra bathroom runs and my bbs were a little sore. But in the last few days I've been getting a much stronger sense of smell, which is making it harder to eat things as I cant face certain foods. I've also just started to experience nausea, so I'm hoping it doesn't turn into morning sickness... its a strange feeling, like my tummy hurts and I don't feel hungry but eating makes it go away.


----------



## FragileDoll

Tilly87 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all 3 of you, happy & healthy 9 months to you. :dust: :dust:
> 
> May I join you ladies?
> 
> Thanks Ana, course you can hun, how r u ? xClick to expand...

I'm good - waiting on AF to arrive on the 2nd as I tested today and got a BFN. Im out again not my month!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh I'm sorry FragileDoll... but your not out until AF arrives


----------



## FragileDoll

Ceca said:


> My EDD so far (no dr. confirmation yet) is April 4th. That is our wedding anniversary so I would love to actually have the baby on that day. Not many symptoms so far, just sore bbs and extra bathroom runs.

Wow, you'll be celebrating you'll wedding anniversary and your baby's birthday on the same date then. :happydance:


----------



## FragileDoll

Joannaxoxo said:


> Oh I'm sorry FragileDoll... but your not out until AF arrives

I feel so - not had any symptoms except a few really weird ones lol. Having trouble sleeping ever since 6dpo, weird dreams about pregnancy and buying prenatals at the store with the DH 4dpo onwards (but I guess that's all inside my head) and had a few mild cramps which lasted only for seconds.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I had weird dreams like those when we were TTC in our first month... dreamt a family member told me to go and test because she knew we were pregnant. But we were out that month. 

My symptoms before my BFP were mood swings and the day or two before I tested I noticed that I was peeing more than usual and my bbs were a little sore (not something I get with AF).. but that was it. Are cramps something that you usually get with AF?


----------



## FragileDoll

Joannaxoxo said:


> I had weird dreams like those when we were TTC in our first month... dreamt a family member told me to go and test because she knew we were pregnant. But we were out that month.
> 
> My symptoms before my BFP were mood swings and the day or two before I tested I noticed that I was peeing more than usual and my bbs were a little sore (not something I get with AF).. but that was it. Are cramps something that you usually get with AF?

Not always - I usually get cramps and backache a day before or the day AF arrives i.e. once in 3-4 months not every month - I go months without NOT AT ALL any cramps/backache or any other sort of pain before or during AF. 

I can't say I pee a lot during TWW, cause I feel I always have to pee a lot so can't tell the difference. :rofl:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Well the cramps are a good sign. I usually get cramps anywhere from a week before AF, and I did not have any cramps before I got my BFP, so that was another small indication that I might be pregnant. But if you don't uaully get cramps and have them then it could be something. Fx'ed for you!


----------



## FragileDoll

I normally have a 29 day cycle but it may eventually vary from 27-31 days. 

February - 29 days cycle
March - 30 days cycle
April - 28 days cycle
May - 31 days cycle
June - 27 days cycle
July - ??

My due date is August 02 according to 29 days cycle. So I guess I'll wait till the 4th for AF to show up. :shrug: No cramps so far!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

My cycle were similar to yours... usually ranging from 28-29 days but I did have some cycles that were 27 or 30 days. So your cycles sounds similar to mine. How many months have you been TTC? We got pregnant on our 3rd month trying. Your ticker says your 14 DPO, I was able to get a positive on 14 dpo, you should test soon. Fx'ed for you!! :)


----------



## FragileDoll

Joannaxoxo said:


> My cycle were similar to yours... usually ranging from 28-29 days but I did have some cycles that were 27 or 30 days. So your cycles sounds similar to mine. How many months have you been TTC? We got pregnant on our 3rd month trying. Your ticker says your 14 DPO, I was able to get a positive on 14 dpo, you should test soon. Fx'ed for you!! :)

Hun, this is our second month of trying. I really didnt knew about Ovulation and stuff just before that - did a little research and found out it's role in conception. 

I had only one HPT which I used yesterday and got a BFN. I am waiting for AF to show up tomorrow instead of testing cause I don't fancy seeing BFNs it kinda turns me down. :cry:


----------



## Tilly87

Ana dnt lose hope, AF is due tomorrow if its late take a test not everyone can get an early BFP you might be one of those x


----------



## FragileDoll

Update from me: Noticed a lot of CM yesterday, started spotting yesterday midnight and AF caught me this morning. I'm officially out this month too.


----------



## Tilly87

FragileDoll said:


> Update from me: Noticed a lot of CM yesterday, started spotting yesterday midnight and AF caught me this morning. I'm officially out this month too.

Sorry hun, hope this cycle will be lucky for you x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh sorry hun, next cycle hopefully will be yours.

Ceca & Tilly: Have you felt any morning sickness yet? OMG it has hit me... yuck I feel like crap... I haven't thrown up yet but I have felt pretty close to it. I'm currently eating some soda crackers to trying to keep my breakfast down. I'm also at work and trying to feel and act normal, but its not easy. I hope this feeling goes soon.


----------



## Tilly87

Bless ya hun, hopefully the sickness wnt last long! I start to feel a bit sicky if i'm hungry and thirsty but i think its bc i'm so tired right now, tiredness has really hit me this wk but the weather is so hot aswell, need to pee alot and still got sore bbs, i need to wear a bra all the time lol. Do your work colleages know you are pregnant yet Joanna?
How are you feeling Ceca? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yes my work colleagues know I am pregnant. Its pretty obvious as all I ate at lunch today was some yogurt, cheese and crackers. I am also super tired today as well! I am trying not to let me tummy get empty and eating lots of snacks but my problem is no foods appeal to me right now, so it's hard to plan meals for the day when I don't know what I will be able to eat by lunch time. Hope this nausea goes soon.


----------



## Jemma0717

Hey ladies! Just FYI, I am a 22yo TTC #2 :) AF supposed to be here tomorrow! Fx!


----------



## Tilly87

Jemma0717 said:


> Hey ladies! Just FYI, I am a 22yo TTC #2 :) AF supposed to be here tomorrow! Fx!

FXs hun, i hope its your BFP, have you had any symtpoms? x


----------



## Jemma0717

Thanks! I don't think so, but I am not paying attention to it either. I get a lot of symptoms throughout the month when I O and around AF so I ignore it. The only one I pay attention to is missed period :)


----------



## Tilly87

I am the same i always got symptoms around ov and a wk b4 my AF and there so similar its hard to tell, how have you managed to hold out so long testing lol x


----------



## Jemma0717

lol I haven't. I tested twice already but I am being honest when I say this--- I am never doing it again. I am not wasting money on tests to see a million BFN's. I am now waiting till after missed period and I promise that to all of you. :)


----------



## Tilly87

That blasted TWW its the longest time of ya life, how long have u been TTC?


----------



## Jemma0717

NTNP since mc Sept 2009 and TTC since May 2011 :) 

I see you got your BFP on Saturday! Congrats! How long were you TTC?


----------



## Tilly87

Sorry to hear about your mc x

Thank you we were TTC seriously for 4months using opks, epo and vits so were very lucky.
Is your little boy about to turn 5? x


----------



## Jemma0717

He turned 5 in July :)


----------



## Tilly87

Gosh i'm a dummy we have just passed the seventh month lol, i have 2 little girls my eldest will b 6 nxt month and my youngest was 3 in april x


----------



## Jemma0717

lol it's alright, we have busy minds! aww cute :) I can't wait to have more and more. Well I want a total of 3!


----------



## Tilly87

Yep i am lost lol. They are a pleasure, would you like more boys or girls? x


----------



## Jemma0717

If I had a choice, I would like 1 more boy and 1 girl! I have Landon and I would like Logan and Lilyana (Lily) but this is just for now. It could very well change


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> lol I haven't. I tested twice already but I am being honest when I say this--- I am never doing it again. I am not wasting money on tests to see a million BFN's. I am now waiting till after missed period and I promise that to all of you. :)

WOW - we think alike. :haha:


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> lol I haven't. I tested twice already but I am being honest when I say this--- I am never doing it again. I am not wasting money on tests to see a million BFN's. I am now waiting till after missed period and I promise that to all of you. :)
> 
> WOW - we think alike. :haha:Click to expand...

Lol good! Its a great way to think! Wow this site is hard to use on a phone lol


----------



## Tilly87

Jemma0717 said:


> If I had a choice, I would like 1 more boy and 1 girl! I have Landon and I would like Logan and Lilyana (Lily) but this is just for now. It could very well change

They are gorgeous names, I am no good at choosing names, so undecisive lol x


----------



## FragileDoll

How's everyone doing today? :hugs:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Doing pretty good today... currently snacking on some soda crackers to try and keep my nausea down. Got my first doctors appointment in an hour an a half... I will update you all when I get back, praying for some good news. 

Welcome Jemma!... I also like the names you have chosen, I've always liked the name Lily!

How is everyone else today?


----------



## FragileDoll

Joannaxoxo said:


> Doing pretty good today... currently snacking on some soda crackers to try and keep my nausea down. Got my first doctors appointment in an hour an a half... I will update you all when I get back, praying for some good news.
> 
> Welcome Jemma!... I also like the names you have chosen, I've always liked the name Lily!
> 
> How is everyone else today?

Good too but starving feeling too lazy to get up and get myself some food. :haha: 

Thinking of you hun, will wait on an update from you!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hey ladies.

Not much to update here from my doctors appointment. Here in Canada they do not give you a scan until around 11 + weeks unless there is a reason to. So today at my doctors we basically just did medical history (lots of paperwork) and checked my weight, blood pressure, etc... didn't even need a pap test because I just had one done in April. I have to go to get bloodwork done to confirm the pregnancy and my HCG levels, which I will try and pop in and do today. I will let you know the results when I get them. My next doctor's app in Sept 13th, so I will be around 12 weeks by then and I think it might be an ultrasound appointment - all this is new to me so not quite sure what to expect. 

I do have the option of going for an early scan around 11-13 weeks to get checked for abdormalities (not sure what the scan is called but it checks for downs syndrom and spina bifida). Which I will probably do, if not just to go hear the heart beat :)


----------



## FragileDoll

Morning ladies, just woke up from a long sleep. :happydance:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Mmmmm... sleep :sleep: I took an hour nap after work yesterday and I soooo could go back to bed right now but I'm at work. 

Went yesterday afterwork to get my blood test. They took 6 vials of blood from me, not fun but I'm not going to complain, lots more of these tests to come. Just have to wait for results, though no even sure they will tell me results unless there is a problem. So hopefully no news is good news :)

How are the rest of you doing/coping?


----------



## FragileDoll

Get some sleep after work, hun.

I'm doing good, waiting for AF to leave so that we could make lots of BD rest of the cycle.


----------



## Tilly87

Hi ladies, hope everyone is feeling well today, got my 1st Dr appointment monday so hope it goes well x


----------



## FragileDoll

Good luck for your appointment, Natalie. Hope it goes well! :hugs:


----------



## Tilly87

Thanks hun, i will let ya know how it all goes x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh good luck on the appointment tomorrow. Will they do a scan for you? I wish they did early scans over here but its going to be awhile before I get one... just keeping positive that everything is working out.


----------



## FragileDoll

How are you ladies today?

Joanna - what week do they scan in there?


----------



## Tilly87

Joannaxoxo said:


> Oh good luck on the appointment tomorrow. Will they do a scan for you? I wish they did early scans over here but its going to be awhile before I get one... just keeping positive that everything is working out.

Thanks everything went well and i have my 1st midwife appointment on the 15th aug so next week!!!!
The first scan is between 11 and 13weeks only earlier if you have had previous problems, have you got a scan date yet? x


----------



## Tilly87

FragileDoll said:
 

> How are you ladies today?
> 
> Joanna - what week do they scan in there?

Hey Ana, i'm good how r u? x


----------



## FragileDoll

Good ya Natalie - just trying to get that eggy soon. :blush:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

As far as I know first scans aren't until around 12 weeks or more unless they think there could be a problem. I don't have a scan date yet, I'm guessing I will set one up at my next appointment on Sept 13th... so hopefully the scan will be soon after. 

Good luck for you Tilly on your appointment, its exciting getting to go and find out how things are going.

Fragiledoll: BD lots and hope you catch the eggy this cycle!! Keeping my Fx'ed for you.


----------



## FragileDoll

Thank you, Joanna. :flower: Btw - I made a positive group a week ago the link is in my siggy. I added all you ladies in the group's members list - I was just wondering if you allow me to put your pregnancy tickers there too. Check out the first page of the thread - TEAM IT WILL HAPPEN. 

I won't mind if you'll don't want me to put your tickers up in the thread. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tilly87

Ana I found bding every other day up until day before LH surge then everyday over ov, so was like 4days every night! x

Joanna i know where i am the hospital sends the letters for the scans bc its seperate to the midwife and my Dr referred me to hospital but we have to be at least 11wks and no more than 13wks, my scan should we somewhere in Sep x


----------



## Tilly87

Ana just looked at your thread and think its a brilliant idea in keeping positive! x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yes your thread looks very positive, great idea! 

Tilly: I can't recall the name of the early scan that checks for abdormalities but I have the option of going if I want to - its also between 11 and 13 weeks... I have to seriously consider if I want to do it and then make the appointment. If nothing else we could go just to see that things are going well as it would be our first scan.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

P.S I am almost a Blueberry... yay for tomorrow.


----------



## FragileDoll

Aww thank you ladies - just back from shopping. Had fun. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

What sort of shopping did you do, get anything good? Its been ages since I've had a good day out shopping, I should plan something with my Mom or girlfriends... love a day out with the girls.


----------



## FragileDoll

Oh - I love hanging out with my girlies too. I went for shopping with DH - bought a cool dress for cousin's wedding in 3 weeks. Will post pictures for sure!


----------



## Tilly87

Hey ladies, glad everyone is well and having fun!

Over here we have the 12wk scan then a 20wk scan which checks for abnormalities, the 12wk scan measures fluid around the neck to check for downs syndrome but really the 12wk scan here is just to give an accurate date of pregnancy. x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Sounds similar to our 12 week scan, except it is our decision whether we want to go to it or not. Otherwise, it will be further along (I'm guessing 15-20 weeks) before the first 'official' scan happens. Seems so long from now.


----------



## Tilly87

It does seem like time goes so slow at first especially when hardly anyone knows, have you told many ppl about your pregnancy yet? x


----------



## FragileDoll

How are you ladies? have you started getting morning sickness yet?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I've told almost everyone now lol... can't keep my big mouth shut. I have not announced anything on Facebook yet, hoping to wait a few more weeks, but now that most of the family know it is just a matter of time before someone comments on my wall. 

And yes FragileDoll, morning sickness has got me. I've had it for almost 2 weeks now... its not very severe... I haven't thrown up yet but feel nauseous most of the time. I have to make sure I eat lots of small meals... not enough or too much food make me feel sick... so its a difficult battle. As we speak my tummy is rumbling and I just ate breakfast an hour ago! Can't wait until first trimester is over! haha. But I will do it all again to have a happy/healthy baby.

How are the rest of you doing?


----------



## FragileDoll

Aww, Joanna. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy/labor and birth. :hugs:

I'm doing good - it's raining here since last night. Wonderful weather - feeling romantic. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks. And perfect weather for some BD perhaps?? :winkwink:


----------



## FragileDoll

Oh yeah! caught cold - it happens to me whenever it rains. :haha:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh no. Stay warm, eat some soup, and go to bed early... hopefully you will feel better soon.


----------



## Tilly87

Hi Ladies, glad everyone is feeling great today.
Until a few days ago i felt great but now i am mega tired and can't get enough sleep even though i am sleeping through the night lol.
Feel low on energy to but thats about it so far.
Hey Ana what CD are you on now? x


----------



## FragileDoll

Heya hun, I'm CD10 today. Noticed CM on my PJs today - not sure if I'm Ov or it's not fertile CM. :shrug: 

Hope you feel better! :hugs:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

The tiredness hasn't hit me that hard. Certain days I feel tired and may take a nap in the afternoon but usually it makes me feel more tired. When I feel tired I just do something quiet like watch tv. Its the nausea that has hit me the worst... just keeping up with a full tummy is hard, otherwise I feel sick.


----------



## Tilly87

Your suppose to get fertile CM a few days before ov so maybe your gearing up to ov now, did you start taking the EPO? Get bding lol! x

I'm struggling to get out of bed in the morning lol but i know its the 1st 12wks that take its toll the most because of the baby being formed, how are you controlling your sickness Joanna? I only feel sick if i'm hungry or thirsty at the mo x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I'm just trying to eat lots of small meals... I really only feel sick if I let my stomach get too empty. I think either the nauseous is not so bad now, or that I am getting more used to it because I am finding it better the last few days. Just hope it stays like this or goes away.


----------



## Tilly87

With my pregnancies with my girls i felt sick all the way through if i didn't eat enough etc, i think its just to remind you lol.
Got my scan date through the post today its the 30th sep so another 6wks.
I think eating small meals is a good idea then you know your not feeling sick bc your over full x


----------



## FragileDoll

Hie ladies, how are you? 

Joanna - hope the morning sickness goes away for you soon. But those are the joys of pregnancy. :happydance:

Natalie - excited for your 1st scan, good luck! Yeah - I noticed a lot of CM today while BDing too again. Guess I'm near my Ov!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Sorry I am not meaning to moan about being sick all the time... I realize that I am lucky and just need to enjoy the fact that I am growing a little being. I just hate feeling crappy and want to move onto the second trimester so I can enjoy being pregnant. 

Fragiledoll: Lots of CM is a good sign... keep up the BD!


----------



## FragileDoll

Ditto there!!

:dust:


----------



## Tilly87

Great Ana, have you have any ov pain yet? Sending lots of babydust your way hun and keeping my FXs! x


----------



## Tilly87

Joanna it will pass soon and then you can enjoy pregnancy, not long now! x


----------



## FragileDoll

Didn't get Ov pain yet just lil twinges on the right side and yeah CM.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Tilly87 said:


> Joanna it will pass soon and then you can enjoy pregnancy, not long now! x

Yes I know... I can't believe how fast time is going now... it felt really slow the first couple of weeks I think just because I was nervous of things... but as time goes on I am worrying less and just going about things normally as much as possible.


----------



## Tilly87

The earlier on you find out the slower it seems to go lol, i think once everyone you know, knows about the pregnancy time seems to fly by. We have decided not to tell our friends and certain family until after the 12wk scan and thats not for another 6wks i am going mad keeping quiet lol, plus went out last night to a bbq and had to sort of throw my drinks away so ppl didn't click on lol. x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yes I will definately be keeping quiet for any other pregnancies I may have in the future... once you tell one person it just explodes... everyone we know now knows that we are expecting. Oh well glad that it makes time go by quicker at least.


----------



## Tilly87

Its very hard to keep quiet, i know what you mean its an exciting time, we've told a few ppl but told them to keep it hush hush until after the scan. Do you have any feelings towards whether you may have a boy or girl? x


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello wonderful ladies - just woke up. Hope you both are doing well. :hugs:


----------



## Tilly87

Hey hun, doin well got my midwife app today so just checking in b4 i go, hope u are ok? x


----------



## FragileDoll

Good luck for your appointment hun, do update us. I'm doing great - just getting my ass off to pepare afternoon meal. :blush:


----------



## Tilly87

My appointment went well just filling in forms and answering questions really, had some blood taken but not really much to worry about as i give blood every 4months so i guess there will be no problems there, next app will be my scan at 12+wks then i don't see the midwife again until 16wks seems like such a long time away lol.

How is everyone and how has your day been? x


----------



## FragileDoll

I'm doing good - no BD for me tonight. So that's the only thing I'm upset about, I'm CD14 today.


----------



## Tilly87

How come hun is your DH away? You will be fine if you've got in plenty of bding and theres always tomorrow x


----------



## FragileDoll

Nope, hun. DH and I argued over something and didn't talk to each other after that so couldn't BD last night. We did some BD today - but argued again over something so having a weird feeling that no BD tomorrow night lol cause we aren't talking again. Also, I laid for about an hour after BD today and when finally stood up - his :spermy: were still leaking. :wacko: I sometimes just feel my coochie is rejecting his spermies. :rofl:

We'll be on a TTC break after this month - so being a negative nancy that I'm out again this month. I so want that :bfp: don't really like the idea of waiting for 4 months to start TTC again. 

Hope everything is well with you ladies!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Fragiledoll: My DH's :spermy: were always leaking out... even if I tipped my pelvis back and put a pillow underneith to lay with for about 20 minutes. It still seemed to work for us though :thumbup:


----------



## FragileDoll

Thanks, Joanna. That has given me hope - how have you been?


----------



## Tilly87

Are sorry hun, i hope you 2 are talking again soon. Don't worry about sperm leaking out bc it always does, your cervix filters out the immature sperm and blah blah but there are still millions! If you don't get your BFP this month your taking a break for 4months? x

Hey Joanna, will you be doing anything to celebrate your anniversary? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I am doing good so far, tomorrow baby will be 8 weeks! Just mainly getting nausea when I feel hungry (so I am learning to control it) and for the last few days I've been getting some cramping feeling... apparantly its the uterus stretching. 

Our 1 year wedding anniversary is on Sunday, so DH and I are planning to go to the city next to our (about an hour away) to spend the day and will end up at a nice restaurant. We like to keep it simple and are not going to buy anything for each other, just a nice day out together will be great.


----------



## Tilly87

Yes the cramping is normal and nothing to really worry about, gosh 8wks already lol!

That sounds like the perfect day, you don't always need fancy presents to show you love each other x


----------



## FragileDoll

Hope you have a great day, Jo. :hugs:

Hope everything is well with you, Natalie. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Yeah - I'll be off TTC until December after this month. This semester is important for DH and I do not want him to stress over or say it's his decision to NTNP till he finish off his exams in December. Ugh so not liking the waiting game. :(


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks ladies. 

Yes, almost 8 weeks, time is going much faster than it was for the first 2 weeks. Can't wait for my first scan, whenever that is (currenly trying to set one up).


----------



## Tilly87

Hopefully this is your month Ana but i know what you mean it does get very stressful playing the waiting game, hope you and your DH make up so you can carry on bding and get that BFP! x

And it will go so much quicker after the first trimester lol, does your Dr not refer you to the hospital for your scan? x


----------



## FragileDoll

I'm CD15 today - entering my TWW tomorrow. So I guess I'm done with all the BDing for this cycle - although, I know I haven't done enough to increase my chances. We DTD on CD6, CD8, CD11, CD13 & CD15. Geez - too many gaps in between our :sex: schedule? I know, oh snap! :dohh: 

Now like, I left on him today and came to my mom's I don't think we could BD tomorrow anymore. We couldn't BD on CD14 cause he was suppose to pick me up from my mom's place but he didn't, he was being lazy. Otherwise, my plan was to BD on CD6, CD8, CD11, CD13, CD14, CD15 & CD16. But couldn't, oh well!


----------



## Tilly87

You never know Ana it only takes 1 sperm to fertilize that egg, there were cycles we DTD everyday and didn't get a BFP! shockingly lol. Keep yourself busy so you don't think about it to much that TWW passes by so slowly, Good Luck hun, FXs for you x


----------



## FragileDoll

So ladies - I'm officially in my TWW today. Don't wanna think about it. :wacko:


----------



## FragileDoll

How have you been girls?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Tilly87 said:


> You never know Ana it only takes 1 sperm to fertilize that egg, there were cycles we DTD everyday and didn't get a BFP! shockingly lol. Keep yourself busy so you don't think about it to much that TWW passes by so slowly, Good Luck hun, FXs for you x

That is exactly what I was going to say "It only takes 1 sperm".


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yay for TWW, I always looked forward to it just because I needed a break from BDing haha. 

Doing good today, was pretty sick yesterday but not feeling like that so far today. I am trying to get my first ultrasound set up, so hoping to hear from the hospital today to set an appointment. Can't wait to see LO's heartbeat!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Yup - even I was looking forward for TWW, somewhat tired of BDing. I was looking forward to BD today I'm CD16 today - but as DH and I are not getting along well, we couldn't. So I'm just counting myself in the TWW now! :wacko: 

Jo - good luck, hun. :hugs:


----------



## Tilly87

Its so exciting the 1st time you here the heartbeat such a magical experience, i really can't wait, 43days till mine, i'm counting dwn lol! Joanna it should be no longer than 4wks now! x

Ana good luck for your TWW hun, keep us updated! x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Got my first ultrasound booked... Sept 19th, so just over 4 weeks away!!... I can't believe that at that point I will be almost 13 weeks along, wow time is going much faster now. 

Tilly, what symptoms are you having?


----------



## Tilly87

Mines 11days after yours & i will be 13wks then 2, congrats on finally gettin a date!!

I'm still really tired but mostly in the mornings, feel sick when i'm hungry or thirsty, not to bad so far, any new symptoms? how are you coping with your morning sickness? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Well morning sickness was bad yesterday but have almost nothing today. I have still not thrown up yet from it but I gag and retch lots and they came really quickly. But I am coping, I'm already finding it better than last week, so hoping it will ease off soon. 

Other symptoms, some tiredness, boob tenderness, and the stretching uterus feeling.


----------



## Tilly87

Thats a good sign, your sickness sounds like it may be easing off, i think thats the worst feeling of sick but not actually being sick, i got that with my 1st daughter. I have also had very tender bbs since after i ov'd x


----------



## FragileDoll

Congratulations to you for getting your first ultra sound dates, good luck - hope it goes well. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Will surely - update ya both about my progress!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

FragileDoll... any early TTW symptoms? What DPO are you now? 

I think my first symptoms happened about a week after O, so not sure if you are quite there yet but everyone is different for early symptoms.


----------



## FragileDoll

Jo, I think I am 3 or 4DPO today if I Ov on CD14. My ticker says I Ov on CD16, but I think I Ov on CD14 or CD15 as I had been having cramps and EWCM from CD10-CD14. I only had belly button twinges the whole day yesterday. But I get that symptom every cycle - got that last cycle too and END up getting AF. So wont count that yet - plus I can't sleep for 4-5 days. I am NOT sleepy even when I am awake 2 days in a row. Maybe stress? we'll see.


----------



## FragileDoll

How are you 2 today?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Some good symptoms so far, I guess only time will tell. Keeping my finger's crossed for you!!

I'm ok today, feeling a bit sick but trying to stick it out until the end of the day at work... if I go home early today then I have to come in tomorrow (I usually get Friday's off). We shall see... had practically no ms yesterday, so I guess today is making up for it. Well I'm off to try and eat some lunch, have a nice day if I don't talk to you later.


----------



## Tilly87

FXs for you Ana really hope this is your month! keep us updated on your symptoms. x

Sorry your feeling sick again today Joanna, hope you stick today out so you can have a relaxing friday at home. x

I'm well today, been very busy and really can't wait to get to bed tonight lol. x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Feeling much better after having some lunch :) So I guess that means I can have my day off tomorrow. 

Tilly, what have you been so busy with today?


----------



## Tilly87

Thats good hun you can relax tomorrow now lol!

Its the summer hols and my girls need to be entertained, they get bored easily lol but also i'm trying to sort out all my studying material for sep x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

It must be nice having two little girls. I see that you are predicited a Boy, must be excited for that? I am also predicted a Boy too by the Chinese Calendar. I am also quite sure it will be a boy because there have been no girl babies born into DH's family for generations... it will be a miracle if we have a girl lol.


----------



## FragileDoll

Glad you're feeling better now, Jo. Have a good day and rest a lot while you're off from work. :hugs: 

Natalie, same to you. Take some rest and sleep well. :hugs:


----------



## Tilly87

Thanx Ana i won't be far off going to bed now lol, hope you are ok? x

Its brill having 2 little girls there very girly and not tomboyish at all lol, my OH really wants a boy, hes a bit outnumbered lol. I keep doing the chinese gender predictors and they all come up boy but we shall see, i don't really believe those things just a bit of fun as i'm curious lol. You never know you might get a girl, my families side has more girls than boys but my OHs has alot of boys and we have 2 girls! x


----------



## FragileDoll

Im okay hun trying hard not to symptom spot but blah :dohh: teehee


Hope you get a boy now. :hugs:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Well lets hope you have the boy and I get the girl lol. Though again, I really dont care as long as its happy and healthy. (DH wants a girl though) lol.


----------



## Tilly87

Keep yourself busy hun, its hard but seems even longer when you have to think about it x

Ha ha i don't mind as long as i have a healthy baby but would be very nice to have a little boy as we have the 2 girls, not sure how my girls would feel about a little brother though lol x

Joanna are you going to post your pic when you have your scan? x


----------



## Tilly87

Keep yourself busy hun, its hard but seems even longer when you have to think about it x

Ha ha i don't mind as long as i have a healthy baby but would be very nice to have a little boy as we have the 2 girls, not sure how my girls would feel about a little brother though lol x

Joanna are you going to post your pic when you have your scan? x


----------



## FragileDoll

Jo hope you have a girl and Natalie have a boy. :hugs: 

I'm trying to keep myself busy playing my games - oh I never mentioned I am a game freak eh? haha - yeah I play PS! and when I am bored with PS I play FB games and when I get bored with FB I play my mobile games. :rofl: 

So just chatting, watching TV and playing loadsa games. :wacko: Plus I didn't sleep since last night and yet feeling fresh not a bit of tired. I just can't sleep - not even a bit of sleepy? :dohh:


----------



## Tilly87

Thanx hun lol x

You must be a pro at games lol, I use to play the FB games but i am such a loser at them lol, i'm so not cool.

How come you haven't slept? It will probably hit you later and you will feel mega tired, you got any time to rest today? x


----------



## FragileDoll

Yup - feeling a bit tired now. Have been having mild cramps since yesterday - maybe :witch: clearing the way for her arrival. :dohh: 

So will go and have a nap - will check in later. Lots of love. :hugs:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I will definately post the scan picture if I get one. 

I love wii games.. and we also got into Band Hero awhile back.. I liked the drums haha. My DH is a gamer... a WOW (World of Warcraft) freak lol...but it keeps him happy so I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## Tilly87

I will post mine to, 6wks 2day lol!

My OH loves games to hes really into the xbox360, i bought a wii about a yr ago, played on it about twice and now my eldest daughter has adopted it, she loves it and is very good at all games (shes 6 in just over 3wks) 

Hope you got some rest Ana x


----------



## FragileDoll

Just woke up - feeling better now.


----------



## FragileDoll

Just woke up - feeling better.

We would love to see pics! :hugs:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Tilly87 said:


> I will post mine to, 6wks 2day lol!
> 
> My OH loves games to hes really into the xbox360, i bought a wii about a yr ago, played on it about twice and now my eldest daughter has adopted it, she loves it and is very good at all games (shes 6 in just over 3wks)
> 
> Hope you got some rest Ana x

Thats so cute, wiis are great for little kids. I have a cousin with downs syndrom, he is 11 and has a pretty severe case of downs... but he loves the wii lol... he knows how to use it perfectly. Its great for him to learn with. Just to give you an idea... he can not talk (communicates with sign language) and is still in dipers. But he knows technology lol.


----------



## FragileDoll

Goodmorning ladies, no symptoms to update. :dohh:


----------



## Tilly87

Kids are so great with technology, i haven't got a clue lol, and i agree some of the games for the wii are a great learning experience for little ones!

No symptoms is always a good sign hun x


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello ladies just woke up - took a 3 hours nap in 19 hours. :wacko: And yesterday 6 hours sleep after 49 hourse. :shock: I am missing my sleep. :(


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yikes FragileDoll, how can you cope... I have to have about 8 hours of sleep to get through my days. 

Good news and hope I don't jinx myself: Morning Sickness seems to be subsiding... haven't felt really sick since about Thursday... so going on 4 days now with only the occasional wave of nausea... hoping it stays like that lol.

How was all of your weekends?


----------



## Tilly87

Horrible night last night just couldn't sleep at all, took my kids out today and i am so so tired can't wait for bed tonight think i only got a couple of hrs last night.

Thats great Joanna, FXs for you hun, how are you Ana?

Didn't do much at the weekend, mad cleaning mission and driving lesson, took the girls for a walk sunday as it was very hot, everyone else have a good weekend? x


----------



## FragileDoll

I'm good, ladies. 

Hope everything is well with you both. :hugs:


----------



## Tilly87

Hello Ladies, its been a while how are you? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hey, it has been awhile since I've been on BnB. 

Been doing good, with the exception of today. Morning sickness still gets me the odd day now... and i've got a massive head ache today. Just glad I only get ms once in awhile now. 

Been to the doctor for my second appointment. Though not much to report. They took my weight, blood pressure and urine sample... thats it! lol... she said they would do the doppler next month :wacko: I have my first ultrasound on the 19th, which I am looking forward to :) 

How is everything going on your end?


----------



## Tilly87

Hi hun, i suffered from morning sickness from 6.5 to 9wks but seem to be better this past wk, sorry to hear you've still been getting morning sickness.
Only 1wk until your scan how exciting, mine is on the 30th so 2.5wks now going quite slow at the min lol.
I haven't had an app since my booking in at 6wks so my scan on the 30th will be the nxt time.
Hope your scan goes well hun x


----------



## Tilly87

Hey Joanna, how did your scan go? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hey Tilly! 

I had my scan on the 19th, the doctor who did the scan just basically took the baby's measurements and sent the results to my doctor who I guess will tell me. It was the ultrasound where they check for abdormalities like downs syndrom, etc... so I guess the doctor who did the scan is only meant to send the results on. Anyway, I am just going to assume things are fine as we got to see the little baby kicking away on the screen and seeing it's little heart beating away. I've even over the last week started feeling these little fluttery feelings, which I am thinking is the baby moving! I'm officially 14 weeks today and onto 2nd trimester! 

How are you doing, have you had a scan yet? Will you be finding out the sex of the baby when you can? 

I'll post a picture of the ultrasound for you... I think it is sucking it's thumb, which is something I apparantly did in the womb.
 



Attached Files:







Ultrasound 12 weeks.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Tilly87

Wow that is such a cute pic, do you have any idea as to the gender, in the UK they won't tell you the gender until the 18-20wk scan. Glad to know everything is ok as haven't heard from you for a while. My ultrasound is friday morning so hopefully i will be able to update with good news. Have you started to show yet? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I don't know the gender yet but will find out hopefully at next scan.... which I believe will be about the same time: 18-20 weeks. I have no clue either as to what it will be, hubby is still hoping for a girl but I will be happy with either. 

You have to post a pic of your scan too if you can, good luck on Friday :)

And yes, I have started to show. I could see a little bump around 11-12 weeks but now people who know I'm pregnant say they can see the bump. Have you started to show?


----------



## Tilly87

This baby being the 3rd i thought i might have an inkling towards gender but i really don't have no clue and am just hoping for a healthy baby, ppl who know keep asking if i have any feelings but i just don't lol.
I will definately post a pic, i also have to tell everyone friday after my scan as only close family and a couple of friends know, don't know how we've managed to keep it secret for this long lol.
Only the past wk i have noticed that my jeans are slightly tight and i have a tiny bump, but at the mo it just looks like i've put on a little weight so i haven't had to answer any uncomfortable questions lol.
When do you next see your midwife? mine is 16wks x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Wow 3rd baby, so exciting... i've heard that you show sooner with 2nd/3rd pregnancies... have you noticed a difference yet? 

My jeans don't even fit anymore... I bought this pant extender thing that I can wear over my jeans so I can leave them undone.. I fit into them that way lol. 

My next doctor's appointment is Oct 17th, so I'll be almost 17 weeks at that point. I can't believe how fast time is going now, so exciting :)


----------



## Tilly87

Yeh i heard that to, i'm a size 8 normally and have only just started to show so i suppose its different for everyone.
I think i might have to get an extender as i'm not big enough for maternity clothing but would like my jeans to be slightly more comfortable.
The past couple of wks have gone really fast, its strange lol, we haven't told my 2 little girls were having a baby yet, they are 6 and 3.5 so that will be exciting come friday x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh thats so exciting, they will be so happy! I think everyone we know knows that I'm pregnant and have known since about 6 weeks haha. I will be keeping my mouth shut until about 10-12 weeks next time we decide to have a baby... though I don't know how easy it will be to hide it considering how crappy I felt for almost 2 months there. Did you get much morning sickness?


----------



## Tilly87

Yeh i think they will my eldest has been asking for a while when we are having a baby lol but don't know about my youngest because she is only 3 not sure if she will understand whats going on.
Its not easy to keep quiet lol!
I felt perfectly fine until i was about 9wks and then morning sickness hit but i was never physically sick, just felt it and felt really faint quite alot plus tired and got lots of headaches but its starting to ease slightly now so think i'm over the worse lol, its not easy when you still have to go about your daily routines is it lol x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Definetly not easy to go about daily routines when you feel sick. I felt nauseated pretty much everyday from about 6-11 weeks, and still get the odd day when I feel sick. I have only actually been sick about 3 times and it was usually on days when I felt fine but a smell triggered my gag reflect... boy do I hate that because it is so unexpected. lol.

Oh I can't wait to hear how your LOs take the news!


----------



## Tilly87

God its horrible lol but will all be worth it in the end when we have little babies in our arms, even brushing my teeth has been making me gag and i need to do that lol.
Good to know the sick feeling is only down to the odd day though and you should start to have more energy soon to.
I know only 1 more day to go, i hope there happy about getting a little brother or sister, i will update and let you know how it goes.
Ceca do you have any news?? x


----------



## Tilly87

Everything went well at my scan, due date is now 11th April, Can't seem to upload the pic, how do i do it lol x


----------



## Tilly87




----------



## Joannaxoxo

Wow Tilly thats great news! The baby looks great :) We seem to be due within a few weeks... I'm due March 28th. Did they give you any idea of the gender, or are you waiting to find out?


----------



## Tilly87

Thanks Joanna, having the ultrasound has eased some of my worries, just seeing that the baby was moving so much. The sonographer didn't give anything away but i'm hoping to find out at the 20wk scan, are you going to find out the gender? I told my little girls friday as well and there very excited, my oldest wants a brother and my youngest wants another sister so we will have to wait and see. Your due date is exactly 2wks before mine lol x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I will be finding out the gender as soon as I can, though my next ultrasound has not been booked yet. Hubby wants a girl and I would be happy with either. Will be pretty shocked if it is a girl because there haven't been any girls born in DH's family for a few generations. However, that being said, I've had a feeling for a few weeks that it might be a girl... though I thought it was a boy at the beginning. Haha so am really not quite sure at this point. Got any ideas on the gender at this point?


----------



## Tilly87

In the UK we have to wait for a letter telling us when the next ultrasound is, so hopefully will get it soon bc OH has to book time off work. I looked at your pic and have a feeling baby might be a girl but not definate as i'm not very good at guessing lol. I'm torn on the gender of my baby 1min i think girl the next min boy so guess i will have to wait and see but at the back of my mind i feel will be a girl because i already have 2 girls. Time will soon fly by though and we will know x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yay i'm glad you said girl lol... I am really hoping for a girl I think simply because my DH wants a girl and because the odds of a girl is so low haha. Though I would be just as happy with a boy. I've had a few others say girl from the ultrasound too, so I hope your all right lol. I am like you, one minute you think girl, next minute you feel it could be a boy lol, I really have no clue. I'm also predicted a Boy by the Chinese Gender Calendar. 

It will be really fun when we can actually find out, i'm sure the time will go by quickly as it seems to be these days.


----------



## Tilly87

The pic just looks a bit girly lol, but can easily be wrong. I'm predicted a boy to but ppl i have shown my scan pic to some have said boy and some girl so i really don't know, i can't definately be swayed to either lol. Time seems to be going by very quickly, everyone knows i am pregnant now so quite glad we don't have to keep it a secret anymore. Has your sickness all gone now? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Sickness seems to have gone now... though I can still react to strong smells (like dog or cat poop). I only really feel sick if I let myself get too hungry, like yesterday when I only had soup for lunch, by dinner time I felt a little nauseated. But it's nice that I can control it now. How's the sickness for you?


----------



## Tilly87

I'm the same if i'm hungry i feel sick but it goes as soon as i eat, brushing my teeth still makes me gag a bit but it has to be done lol. Feel really hungry just lately aswell so will probably start piling on the lbs pretty soon lol x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Haha me too... got my appetite back so I can eat just as much as before I was pregnant, if not more :) Last doctors appointment she said I had lost 4lbs, don't think I will have lost any for my next appointment lol. I am not trying to loose any lbs, just dont want to pile on too many other than the baby weight. My mom only gained 20lbs with me and 15lbs with my sister... hoping I have the same luck lol.


----------



## Tilly87

I know what you mean, don't think i was ever this hungry with my 2 girls lol and i'm small build anyway so just trying to eat healthily and in moderation, all the women in my family are pretty slim even after having babies so i have that on my side lol. Have you had any cravings yet? I haven't had any x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Cravings... for a couple weeks there I wanted oranges, orange juice, orange flavoured candies, etc... anything orange was amazing to me. Perhaps I needed the extra vitamin C? Other than that, not really much else. I do find I am easy persuaded with commercials on tv... anything food related looks really tasty to me and I want it... haha but I don't go out and buy them. I joke to my DH "mmm... that looks good, go get it for me." And I might say that 3 times during one commercial break haha.


----------



## Tilly87

Ha ha thats funny about the ad breaks, i have been so moody since getting pregnant this time, my OH keeps saying how moody i am all the time not that i notice lol, been getting acne on my chin recently which is rather annoying bc i don't usually get it lol x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I've been getting moody/grumpy easily too... I have a very short fuse these days... kinda been ignoring the puppy because I have no patience for her lol. It was the worst time to get a puppy and to find out 2 weeks later we were expecting, it's been too much work for me. Hopefully she will be a bit more calm after she gets her spad operation at the end of the month. 

I hope i'm not like this when we have a second child, can't ignore a child like I can with the puppy lol.


----------



## Tilly87

I think i've been moody bc i've been suffering alot with tiredness so its making me irritable lol. I heard that animals are suppose to be more calm once they have the op i have a cat and she just sleeps all the time and is not bothered about fuss so all good there lol. Ha ha trust me you always know that children are there lol x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning Tilly,

How was your weekend? We had a long weekend because it was Thanksgiving here... had a very nice time with family. 

I am officially 16 weeks today, thought I would post a bump photo for you to see. The first photo is at 12 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 0









16 weeks.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Tilly87

Hi, how are you? 
Had a very relaxing weekend as my girls went to there grandparents saturday so had a little time to relax and have a lay in sunday morning lol. Bet it was nice spending some time with your family. Wow that is a lovely bump coming a long and such a difference in 4wks lol, i've noticed that my belly has popped over the weekend i will post a pic as soon as i take one x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

It's nice that your family like to have the girls to give you a night off. We will probably have the same support as my mom and sister/brother in-law live in our town, plus, the baby's other grandparents live only an hour away. Everyone is so excited to see my little belly growing... since I am the only pregnant one in the family right now (first grandchild on both sides) I get waited on hand and foot haha. At Thanksgiving on the weekend, I was told to sit down and was handed my drinks, didn't have to help with the cooking or cleaning and was served my dinner right to my seat! haha... I certainly don't get that treatment at home but enjoyed it while it lasted lol. 

I can't believe how much the belly has grown in only a month! And it will only get bigger, seems to be growing at a quick rate now. Can't wait to see you belly photo :)


----------



## Tilly87

Yes it is nice, they love to go to grandparents lol and it gives us chance now and again to just be us if you know what i mean. Ha ha thats funny, sounds like your family are really excited about your little baby. I forgot how quickly your body changes since having my last child and am now really excited about my growing belly lol, it must be slightly noticeable because everyone keeps asking how far i am lol. I'm gonna get my OH to take a pic later as i am useless with the camera. Does time feel like its going quick for you, i think its whizzing by x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yes, time does seem to be going quickly now. I keep looking forward to Christmas and I figured out today that by Christmas I will almost be into my 3rd trimester! I also love my growing belly, I am always rubbing it and hoping I can get some kicks lol... I have felt some flutters today, which I haven't felt for a few weeks... glad to feel some movement again :) Can't wait until DH can feel the kicking too!


----------



## Tilly87

I know what you mean, i keep sayin to my OH at christmas i'm gonna be really big, he says but you will still look beautiful how sweet of him lol. My little girls keep asking questions about the baby, my 6yr old the other day said if its in my belly how will it get out, nothing like being put on the spot lol. Here is a pic of my little bump this morning at 14wk1day x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Wow that bump is beautiful and much bigger than my 16 week one lol. I guess it's true that they say how you show sooner with second/third babies. Have you got your next scan booked and will you be finding out the gender? 

My DH is similar with the cute belly comments, if he's sitting down he'll ask me to "bring baby over" so he can rub my belly, so sweet lol.


----------



## Tilly87

Its not that big, but i'm quite close to the camera lol, I really notice it now though because my belly is normally super flat so it just sticks out, I didn't even have a podge until about 2wks ago so guess its going to grow fast now lol. I have my next scan booked for 23rd Nov when i will be exactly 20wks and really hoping we can find out the gender, i really want to know now lol, have you got your next scan booked? and if possible will you find out?
Your DH sounds so sweet, its amazing how excited they get x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I do not have my next scan booked :( I will be seeing my doctor on Monday where I will get to hear the heart beat on a doppler. I suppose my doctor will give me the information I will need to set up the scan as it is not done in my doctor's office but at the hospital in town. 

And I will definitely be finding out the sex! Can't wait! I hope to have the scan booked around the beginning - mid November, I guess it all depends on how busy the hospital is for scans at the minute.


----------



## Tilly87

Same here, i have an appointment booked for my 16wk check and will then get to hear the babies heartbeat, in the UK we have scans at the hospital but as soon as you go to your doctors office and pregnancy is confirmed you are referred to hospital so they just post letters with dates for scans etc so i don't have to do that, i do have to book my own appointments with the midwife though. I suppose different countries have different set-ups for this.
I don't know how people manage to wait until the baby is born to know the sex, i just wanna know now lol, people on other threads have started to find out, am getting super jealous lol x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I know, I could not wait the whole 9 months to know... though I might try with my next child (but you never know?). So I am guessing you knew with both your girls what you were having before hand?


----------



## Tilly87

Yes i knew with both of my girls, i got pregnant with my 1st when i was 17 so wanted to find out so i could buy the baby stuff as i was at college and only had a part time job so sort of needed to know, with my 2nd OH was hoping for a boy so that was the main reason we found out but we had lots of pink stuff already so it came in handy knowing beforehand as we didn't need to buy much, but now i am so eager to know, 5wks till my scan!, How are you feeling today? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I think if you don't find out with your first then all your baby stuff is neutral... so you can decide if you want to know or not. But if you find out with your first then you sort of have to find out for second unless you buy neutral things just in case you get a different gender. So knowing me, I will probably want to know for the second too lol. 

Feeling good today... my round ligament pain has stopped, I had it a bunch last week on my right side then all weekend on my left side. And apparantly according to my co-workers, I have grown over the weekend lol... so things must be stretching and growing fast right now. I will update you tomorrow on the baby's progress as I have my next doctor's appointment later today. 

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Tilly87

I just have to know, good for people who keep it a surprise i wish i could do that lol. Thats good, i am quite lucky as i don't really get any pains until about 28wks, FXs i've probably just jinxed myself lol. Everyone seems to notice when you grow, OH commented on mine when i was getting ready for bed that its growing quickly, but the baby is growing quicker now so were gonna expand quicker to lol, hope your appointment goes well, good luck x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Also, technically I am almost through my 4th month now... technically speaking we are considered in our 5th month at 18 weeks... which is only a little over a week from today for me... so I will be expanding fast from now on. I don't think I had much of a bump about 3/4 weeks ago... so I agree, baby is growing much quicker now in size! lol. 

Are you planning any changes to a nursery? I assume you already have a room for your girls but will you be painting or decorating a new space for #3? We have two bedrooms in our home (2nd room is currently used as DH's computer room)... so I have all these plans to paint and decorate and I can't wait to find out the sex so I can get started! I would like to paint the room a light baby yellow regardless of the sex, but I would like to get started on collecting other items soon too! lol.


----------



## Tilly87

I know its madness how time flies so fast, i will be 15wks on wednesday can't believe it lol. You will probably start noticing a difference in your bump size from now on, i think i might start taking pics as this is going to be my last pregnancy and i don't have many pics from my last 2 pregnancies, are you going to take pics of your growing bump? 

We have a spare room already which does need some tlc so will be starting after xmas hopefully, don't know how to decorate it though, i best start ebaying things aswell as all our old bits are in the spare room lol, I've also promised the girls they can have their room decorated so will have to get cracking with that soon. Painting is a good idea as you can easily change it as they get older x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yes painting is an easy one... thats why I'm thinking baby yellow.. nice and light and can be painted over easily. I have even started picking out Cross-stitch patterns that I want to make... I found some cute animals (giraffe, hippo, zebra), that I might make into decorative pillows for the rocking chair. We are also planning on doing a sort of Elmo theme, DH is great at impersonating Elmo's voice, so I thought it would be a cute idea... plus we both love him. So might do a neutral room but maybe have some Elmo items like a lamp or a boarder around the room... nothing too crazy just some cute touches. I will have to post a picture of the completed nursery when it's done so you can see. 

As for belly photos... I think I'll try to make note of taking at least one each month... or when it grows faster I might do more. So far I've only done two pictures (12 and 16 weeks)... not much of a belly before that.


----------



## Tilly87

Wow you have lots of ideas already, sounds like a good theme, i have no idea what to do so hopefully we will get to find out the babies gender or i will be stuck lol, I am going to keep the baby in our room for about the 1st 3months until s/he doesn't fit in a moses basket anymore, will also be easier for breastfeeding lol. I do keep wondering what its going to be like with a baby and my 2 girls as i am so busy most of the time, I also study at the moment and have an exam in June so baby will only be a couple of months old then. Would love to see a picture of your completed nursery it sounds like it will look great.
I think i will take another pic at 16wks and see if my belly as changed much, then 20wks it depends if i remember lol x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yes, 20 weeks is my next intended belly photo date... I'm sure to see a huge difference by then!

We plan to keep the baby in our room for the first few months too. Though I had planned on getting a bassinet for our bedroom, then walking across our little hall into the nursery for feeds/changes/etc. What is a moses blanket, is that similar to a bassinet or does it actually go on the bed? We won't have room for the baby to sleep in bed with us, we only have a double bed... which I know will get pretty crowded with my giant belly in a few months time! Plus, I don't think I would feel safe keeping the baby in bed with us, wouldn't want to squish or suffocate him/her.


----------



## Tilly87

Yes will definately be a huge difference lol, you will have to post it on here.
A moses basket i would think is probably the same sort of thing as a bassinet, its like wicker material with a mattress inside and a hood on and has its own stand so i will be putting it next to my side of the bed so i can just get out of bed when baby wakes up etc, i had one with my other 2 children its just sort of like a cradle where the baby sleeps i guess x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

The moses basket sounds just like a bassinet, I'm planning on getting one too.

So update on doctors appointment. I've only gained 2lbs... which considering I had lost 4lbs at my last app at the beginning of Sept, I am actually still behind what I started out as before I was pregnant haha. The new 2lbs must be all in the belly then lol.

We also got to hear the heartbeat finally! The doctor found it right away, 153bpm, which is nice and healthy. A friend of mine said that if the heartbeat is fast (150-160bpm) then it is a girl... which both of her daughters heartbeats were in the high 150s-low 160s... If the heartbeat is slower (130-140bpm) then its a boy. Haha... not sure how likely this is but its fun to guess a bit... so in this case, we'd be having a girl :)

We also got the results from the early ultrasound where they test for certain abdormalities... everything came back normal, which is what we wanted to hear! A great relief... even all my bloodtests have come by normal :happydance:

So after all our good news, DH and I went out to dinner to celebrate! lol... I also have the papers now to set up my next ultrasound... which will be between 18-20 weeks... so coming up very soon!!!! Can't wait to find out the gender :cloud9: I will be setting up the appointment today hopefully!


----------



## Tilly87

Yes moses baskets are very good considering how small babies look when they are born.
So glad your appointment went well, I have avoided stepping on the scales since my 1st appointment with my midwife but i know i will have to do it next week at my 16wk one, i don't think i have gained much anyway as i can still fit in my jeans lol.
I heard that about the heartbeat as well, both my girls were in the 150s but i don't really have anything to compare it to, so who knows i guess only time will tell.
Let me know when your gender scan is, would love to know what your having x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Ok so just called and got the Ultrasound booked! We are going Nov 15th, which will be at 20 weeks! So exciting :) :) :)


----------



## Tilly87

Thats great bet your really excited now, mine is on the 23rd Nov so 8days after yours, can't wait to find out x


----------



## Tilly87

Hey Joanna, how are you? just thought i would show you a latest bump pic as i think its more bump looking now, heres 16wks6days x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hi Tilly, I'm great (currently eating some halloween chocolate :) ), how are you?

Great bump picture, your about the size of me right now. I can't believe how fast our bellies grow right now.. I feel like I am growing daily now lol. I'll post my 18 week photo to show you.

Did you do anything for Halloween last night?
 



Attached Files:







18 weeks.jpg
File size: 49.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Actually now that I am looking at the pictures, I think your belly is a little bigger than mine lol. It's funny how everyone is difference in their pregnancies and this is also not your first. I'm planning on taking my next picture at 20 weeks. 

So only 15 days until my gender ultrasound!


----------



## Tilly87

Your bump has changed so much, its amazing the rate we grow at, it was the school holidays last week and today was the first day back and everyone was commenting on how much my belly had grown during that time so thought i would take a pic and see for myself lol. Took my girls out trick or treating last night they had a great time and slept well lol did you celebrate halloween?
Can't wait to find out if your having a boy or girl! my scan is in 22days and can't wait to find out, my girls are excited to know if they are having another sister or a brother, do you have any feelings now your closer to your scan on the gender? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yes, I feel like my bump is growing so fast now, I'm sure there is a noticible difference every week now, and definitely one every 2 weeks... think I'll be taking another photo in a week for my 20 weeks.

Still don't have any idea what we are having yet. DH is still convinced it's a girl but I really don't have a clue. Have you got any idea?

We felt the baby move for the first time last night and was lucky enough that DH got to feel it! We had a busy evening last night, so when I finally sat down around 9pm I got out the halloween chocolate lol. And then I felt about 2 or 3 little light kicks so I called DH over to see if he could feel it. About 30 seconds later he got a little kick! So I know that is definitely what I was feeling! So exciting!! :happydance:

Yes, we did celebrate Halloween. I'll post some pictures to show you our decorations and DH's zombie costume (I helped him paint his face, I thought it was pretty good lol). We got less trick-or-treaters then we thought, so we have lots of candy left over :) What did your girls dress up as?
 



Attached Files:







Zombie.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 1









Curtis's pumpkin.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 0









Front Door.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Tilly87

Great pumpkin, i did some with the girls but they looked rubbish i'm not very artistic lol, your decorations look great, my girls were a witch and black cat, last year was the first time we took them and they loved it although they are scared by some peoples decorations, bless them.
Its amazing feeling the baby move isn't it, i've felt a few flutters but can't wait for the bigger kicks lol.
A bit scared i might be huge this time around as i'm just so so hungry all the time lol, i don't know about the gender still thinking boy, girl, boy, girl but can't stop thinking about it now november has come round lol, on countdown lol x


----------



## Tilly87

Great pumpkin, i did some with the girls but they looked rubbish i'm not very artistic lol, your decorations look great, my girls were a witch and black cat, last year was the first time we took them and they loved it although they are scared by some peoples decorations, bless them.
Its amazing feeling the baby move isn't it, i've felt a few flutters but can't wait for the bigger kicks lol.
A bit scared i might be huge this time around as i'm just so so hungry all the time lol, i don't know about the gender still thinking boy, girl, boy, girl but can't stop thinking about it now november has come round lol, on countdown lol x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks, hubby loves Halloween, so he was the one to add all the decorations... I'd have been happy to just give out candy lol. 

I was a witch for Halloween for many years as a kid, I'm not sure why but I always wanted to be a witch lol. Your girls must have looked so cute in their costumes.

The kicking is such an amazing feeling! I haven't felt any since I felt them on Tuesday night, so I guess I really got baby going with the chocolate I ate to get it to kick me that hard (It was actually a really soft kick but since baby is so small, those were hard kicks for him/her). lol. 

Time seems to be flying by now, it really is a count down to our ultrasounds now!! Eeekk! lol. Will you be telling your family members what your having? We are trying to decide how would be the best way to tell them the gender news. When I found out I was pregnant, I told my mom and sister right away but DH wanted to tell his family in person (1 hour away) so we waited a few weeks to tell them. This time, DH want's us to tell his family and mine at the same time. So we either wait until we can arrange a meeting or over the phone... and I will have a very hard time keeping it a secret from my mom as we live in the same town and I talk to her almost every night on the phone (i know she will get it out of me hahaha). So I'm not sure what we will do, at least we have a few weeks to think about it lol.


----------



## Tilly87

They looked great but this year was only the second year we took them out so they don't quite get the concept of halloween yet, its just about the sweets lol.
Probably was the chocolate, all that caffeine lol, i have felt the baby moving a few more times this week, normally after i have done my cleaning and sat down.
So excited about the ultrasound, i'm not quite sure about how we will announce the gender yet as we don't live near our family and don't see them that often either but they all know when my scan is, so i'm sure they will be on at us to spill lol. I'm sure you will find it really hard not to tell your mum straight away when you are close.
Been really tired the last couple of days, don't seem to be getting enough sleep as i am always waking up during the night, do you get this? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

The kicking has definitely begun now, I feel him/her every so often, especially when I'm sitting down in the evening. DH has not had the chance to feel another kick yet, last night baby was kicking away and everytime DH went to have a feel the baby would stop haha! Oh well, the kicks are bound to increase soon and DH will get another chance. 

We have now planned to just tell family the gender by telephone as it will be much easier, plus then I wont have to wait and keep the secret haha. Lets hope the baby will revel it's self to us lol.

As for sleeping, I don't seem to be having a hard time. Last week I slept funny and had a sore neck and shoulder for about a week... so I switched to just 1 pillow and it's got a lot better. I think the problem is that before I was pregnant I would move a lot in my sleep, now my bigger belly is preventing me from moving in my sleep so I tend to stay in one position too long and get a sore shoulder/neck. I can only imagine how difficult sleeping will get though once we get much bigger lol. So I do wake up but not too much more than usual and I can go back to sleep fast. I hope sleeping improves for you soon.


----------



## Tilly87

Since the weekend kicks have definately felt stronger, we were out late saturday night because on bonfire night and i was exhausted when i got home so went straight to bed and baby started moving as soon as i laid down in bed lol, once OH but his hand there to feel it, absolutely nothing!! hes quite dissapointed he hasn't felt the baby yet but like you said there will be plenty more chances when the kicking gets more obvious.
Started feeling really hungry again in the evenings, just trying to eat healthily so i don't put on to much excess weight.
Me and OH was talking about the gender scan last night and are really hoping baby will give us a peek as were getting really impatient, we are going to tell our family when we find out as well but will probably be over the phone as we don't live that close.
Sleeping does get a little bit uncomfortable as you get bigger but its all worth it in the end x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yes, the baby seems to move more when we are relaxing. 

Just found out last week that DH will be having weekends off work for the whole month of December! He usually works Wed-Sun and I work Mon-Thurs, so we see each other in the afternoon for a bit as he works split shifts at his job (8am-1pm & 5pm-8pm daily). So I am really happy to get some extra time together and have planned lots of stuff for us to do. Since the Baby's room is currently the computer room and our dumping room, I would like us to clean it out and paint/decorate the room. By then, we should know the gender of the baby so I can start finding accessories for the room (lamps, rugs, pillows, etc in pinks or blues). We want to paint the room a nice baby yellow regardless of what we have. So I am excited to get started... right now the room is such a mess it actually bothers me to go in haha... not sure how I will adjust with DH's computer set up in the dining room as he is such a messy person. Have you found that your nesting is kicking in yet? I have, I seem to spend an entire day during my weekend cleaning and tidying, it's nice to get done but I always have a sore back afterwards (I need to pace myself).


----------



## Tilly87

I think its because when your relaxing the baby wakes up as you are not doing anything.
It will be lovely for you to spend more time together over christmas, bet you can't wait, my OH will be getting two days off for christmas and then new years day and the date of the scan to, so we have decided to go shopping after the gender scan for christmas presents hopefully we will know the gender so i can pick a couple of things for baby, OH doesn't want us to get any big purchases of baby stuff until christmas is out the way. My spare room is currently full of our old bits so will have to sort it out some time soon. I spend most days cleaning as my girls can make such a mess sometimes, i currently have a big ironing pile i need to tackle lol. When i was pregnant with my girls a few weeks before they were born i would find myself cleaning absolutely everything top to bottom, its just instinct i think x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

My DH will be getting Christmas Eve, Day & Boxing day off too! I expect it will be a great Christmas this year. What sort of gifts will you be getting people that have to do with the baby? We expect lots of baby gifts this year which will be awesome. We have bought a few bigger items so far (rocking chair, baby swing, etc), they were being sold used so we picked them up and saved a ton. We don't plan on buying any little items (clothing, blankets, etc) until after Christmas and possibly after the Baby Shower as I am bound to get lots of things from other people too. We are currently looking a strollers and the travel system type... not sure what to get actually. I am not sure if I want a travel system which are great for infants but we'd need to replace the car seat after about 6 months. Or to get a stroller and separate car seat. What did you do?


----------



## Tilly87

I hate the shopping part of christmas because i'm useless at buying presents, my girls are the only ones that are easy to buy for and i love to see them happy on christmas day when they get the things they wanted. In the UK we don't have baby showers before the baby is born so me and my OH will be getting all the things to make sure we are prepared. I have no idea what pushchair to get, i have seen some really nice ones and its making it difficult lol. With my other two children i got a car seat that lasts from birth to about 3yrs a bit more pricey but worth it when it lasts for 3yrs they then had booster seats after they were to old for the car seat, they are quite alot bulkier than the small car seats though x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I love going shopping but find it hard to buy gifts for certain people, esp grandparents or parents-in-law. My sister is coming to visit this weekend, so my mom and I will be taking her shopping in the states (we are only 20 mins from the US boarder and another 20 mins from a town in the states we can shop at). So we should have fun... Christmas shopping makes me want to get out my tree and start decorating lol. 

As for a car seat and stroller, I am going to shop around and figure out what is best. Not sure still if I'll get the combo or buy them separately. I don't like how big and bulky the strollers are that come with the combo, they'd probably take up all the room in our car trunk. I might even find what I want and then order it online, seems that most children's stores offer free shipping and discounts on buying ideams online.


----------



## Tilly87

I know what you mean my OHs family are really difficult to buy more and my OH doesn't have much input either lol. Does your sister live far, hope you have fun on your shopping trip, i like shopping when its all women, my OH really doesn't enjoy shopping and gets bored with it easily so i prefer not to go with him lol.
I had a pram with my last child and it was far to big when folded down, we had hardly any room in the car boot, they do look nice though! I have been looking online and there is so much on offer now, can't wait till we find out the gender so i can pick a few things out x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

My sister lives about 6 hours away, so I don't get to see her much. I saw her in August last, but the time before that was Christmas last year. So it's nice she is taking the train to see us (leaving her boyfriend at home) so she can have more time with me and my mom. Us girls will have a blast going out shopping, the three of us used to go shopping all the time growing up... now it's usually just my mom and I going out shopping together as we live 2 mins away from each other. My DH doesn't really enjoy shopping either, unless it's to a computer game store or home improvement store lol.


----------



## Tilly87

You will have lots of catching up to do then, hope you have a really good time. Its nice to have such a close relationship with your family. I think most men are the same unless they are shopping for theirselves lol, they don't enjoy it like us women do.
You will be at the halfway mark tomorrow, are you excited? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Officially half way!!! A cantaloupe seems so huge lol. 

Here is my 18 and 20 week bump photos, can't believe there is a difference in just 2 weeks!!
 



Attached Files:







18 weeks.jpg
File size: 49.3 KB
Views: 0









20 weeks.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Tilly87

Wow definate difference, you don't notice until you take a pic do you lol, my next pic will be in another 2wks when i will be 20wks can't wait to reach the halfway milestone.
Your cat in the pic looks just like mine lol!
How have you been feeling? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I know what you mean, although I know my bump is growing fast you really do not realize how fast until you take a picture... can't belive how much it's growing right now in just 2 weeks. Can't imagine how big the bump will be by March haha. 

That little cat of mine was caught torturing a baby mouse this morning. Luckily DH rescued it before the cat tried to eat it lol. Don't get me wrong, I'm glad the cat catches the odd mouse that gets in but they are actually really cute looking haha. 

Been feeling great. Got a big appetite now which I'm happy about compared to how things were when morning sickness was around. I'm sure I've gained more than the 2lbs from my last doctors appointment. Not that I mind, this is the first time I don't have to justify what I eat, though I do try to choose healthy items (I can just eat more :) )

I've also been having some weird dreams these last few days. Dreamt that Cieren from Coronation Street was in love with me and I had to let him down gently because I was married and apparantly dating Peter too (not sure if you watch the show) lol. :haha: I've also had some sexy dreams too haha... not something normal for me let me tell you. Must be getting more hormones right now because I was extra moody/bitchy this morning, which I usually am a very sunny morning person. 

How have you been feeling?


----------



## Tilly87

Huge by March but you will love it lol, I love the thought that our bodies nurture and help a little baby to grow its so amazing lol.
Naughty little cat, ours is strictly a house cat but more because were afraid of anything happening to her if she got let outside and how we would explain it to our girls, they love her to bits.
My appetite is definately getting bigger! people say my bump is small but i think its much bigger than in my previous pregnancies and i'm a small build anyway.
I watch Coronation Street now and again so know the characters, I've had some weird dreams as well, about 2wks ago i dreamt that i shaved all my hair off, OH thought it was hilarious lol, just one of the symptoms of pregnancy some of us get i guess lol.
I have been having terrible mood swings and get really emotional and i don't know when its going to happen so can be quite annoying x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Our cats are indoor cats as well, we also don't like the thought of them getting hurt by going outside. We have an older home, so I think the odd mouse gets in somehow from our basement... never found any mouse dropping in the house, so I guess our cat gets them before the mice have chance to get into anything. 

Your dream sounds scary, I wouldn't want to shave my head haha. I dreamt that my boss was yelling at me for some stupid little mistake, haha that dream I was glad to wake up from. I hardly ever dream, so it's definitely a new pregnancy symptom for me.


----------



## Tilly87

Its good your cats get the mice, we have an old garage and they sometimes get in there which can be quite annoying.

If i do have dreams i don't very often remember them but i had them with my last 2 pregnancies so they much be pregnancy related lol.

My friend went into labour last night 9days overdue, so i should have a little boy to meet soon, can't wait! x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh that's so exciting, I'd love to have some friends or relatives around here who were having babies soon too. But on my side of the family I am the oldest grandchild and the only one married, most of my cousins are still in high school... so no babies planned to come from anyone there. Plus DH has an older brother but he just went back to college to get a nursing degree (4 year progam) so my brother and sister-in-law don't plan children for a few years. So I don't have anyone having babies except me, our LO to be spoiled but no play mates with cousins yet. I have a feeling DH and I will be done having our children (2 or 3) before anyone else has any haha. I will need to find some moms in my community to hang around with lol.


----------



## Tilly87

My friend had her baby early this morning he was 9lb12oz so a very big boy lol. I had my daughter when i was 18 and knew no-one with babies as i was the only one out of my group of friends to have a baby, but i soon made a few friends who had children. Your child will be doted on by your family being the 1st grandchild etc x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

That is a big boy... sounds good and healthy :) 

I keep thinking about holding a little baby (you know when you hold them up so they can look over your shoulder and their little legs/feet curl up all tight)... don't know why but I just keep having this vision/dream of holding my baby like that. I can't wait!!! lol.. your lucky you get to see and hold that little baby boy, i'm getting impatient to meet my little one haha.

And oh yes will he/she be doted on being the first grandchild, great-grandchild and niece/nephew! Not only will the baby be spoiled but we will get heaps of gifts haha... not buying any baby clothes until the end of February so I don't get too much or doubles of things.


----------



## Tilly87

Owe he's a very healthy boy, i haven't seen him yet but seen a picture, i'm going to wait until shes up for visitors as she was up all night giving birth, i know what that feels like lol!

I know what you mean, i think this time has been much easier for me as i already have the 2 girls to look after, but it can seem like your waiting such a long time to meet your baby especially if you go overdue.

That is so nice that all your family will be looking forward to the impending arrival, have you decided when your going to have your baby shower? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yes, I bet she is tired, is she still in the hospital or at home already?

I think we plan on it just be DH and I in the delivery room... and we will probably let both our parents know when we head to the hospital, they will probably want to wait and see the baby when it's born. Then I am hoping to keep the visitors away for the first few days, perhaps just my mom who lives in town can drop by. That way we can adjust and catch up on some much needed rest without having to entertain. What did you and your OH do with your first two?

My mom and mother-in-law will be planning the baby shower, I think they want to do it at the beginning of February. So excited for it actually haha. Are you going to have a baby shower?


----------



## Tilly87

Shes very tired and she will be home tonight, you don't stay in hospital long over here unless there is a problem.

With my 1st i was in hospital for 5days as my baby was on antibiotics so i got visitors in hospital, then when i left we had people visiting as they were all eager to see the baby. With my 2nd i went home 12hrs after she was born and my mum came round because she had been looking after my elder daughter, it was about 2days before we had any other visitors as i was so tired. I only had OH at the hospital with me both times while in the delivery suite.

We don't have baby showers over here, we don't do anything like that before the baby is born but me and OH have decided to go out for a meal or something just the 2 of us before the baby is born as there won't be much of that for a while after lol x


----------



## Tilly87

Is your gender scan tomorrow, good luck hun x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning, 

Yes the scan is tomorrow!!! It's not until the afternoon, so I may not be on to let you know until Wednesday. 

Also, baby must have shifted position on Saturday night because when I woke up Sunday my bump looked huge! Seems I grew overnight lol. Also the kicks I was feeling that were really strong and moving my belly seem to feel really light now. I think the baby is now facing in and it's back is facing out, so the kicks are now being directed inside rather than out, which is why I think they feel light. Not sure, just a guess. 

How was your weekend? How is baby and when is your scan, soon I think?


----------



## Tilly87

Can't wait to hear your update on how baby is doing and whether your expecting a girl or boy!

They move alot until they have no room to turn themselves around, that sounds like what your baby has done so your not feeling the movements as strong, must have bum stuck out making you look bigger lol.

I had a good weekend, had a lazy day saturday as i was feeling tired and yesterday my sister visited so we had a day of dvds, how was your weekend did you have fun shopping with your mum and sister?

Baby is doing well, moving around alot now, my scan is on the 23rd so still 9days to wait, just want to go to sleep and wake up on the scan day so i don't have to wait any longer lol, i will take a bump pic in 9days to because i will be at the halfway mark YAY!!! x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Your weekend with your sister sounds just like mine. We picked up the new Harry Potter movie and I taught my sister how to crochet... so we spend Friday and yesterday watching dvds and crocheting (i'm making a baby blanket). Saturday we had a good time shopping and we all managed to just buy a few things, didn't go crazy which was nice... then we all enjoyed a nice meal out. 

I think you are right, the baby is sticking it's bum out, so the movements are all deep inside now... but I am still feeling them which is really nice! Can't wait to hear your scan results soon, 9 days probably feels like forever, I remember saying "two weeks" but time has gone fast.


----------



## Tilly87

I love chilling out with my sister, we never stop talking when we see each other lol. Bet you had a great time as you don't see each other very often, i don't know how to do anything like crocheting but would be nice to make something special for baby, are you going to start thinking about names after you have had your scan?

Its good you can still feel kicks because sometimes when they tuck themselves away you don't feel as much. Ha ha it really does seem like forever but i'm sure i will cope, just want to know now lol.

Can't wait to hear from you gender scan, any last minute thoughts on gender lol x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

My sister and I are the same, get along so well and we really miss each other... i saw her last in August and the time before that was Christmas last year! So it was nice to have her here for the whole weekend! 

I love to do crafts, have been knitting, cross-stitching and crocheting since I was a kid. My mom is a seamstress and taught us a lot of the skills (though neither my sister or I actually sew with a sewing maching hahahah). I'll post pictures of my finished work when they are done so you can see.

As for gender, I really am not sure. Bump is all in front, I don't look pregnant elsewhere, which I've heard is boy (and lots of people say they think boy)... but my mom said she carried my sister and I all in front. DH has said girl from the beginning. So I really have no clue, I don't want to say one or the other as I really am not sure lol. (Though I am secretly hoping for a girl, but I won't be disappointed if I get a boy either... i just want a healthy baby).


----------



## Tilly87

That is a long time to not see your sister but it gives you plenty to catch up on when you do see each other.

I wish i could do stuff like that ha ha, my nanna is good at knitting so if she has any free time she might do me some lol. Would love to see pics of the bits you have made for baby!

My bump is all out front as well, no weight anywhere else as of yet but i am like you i really have no idea on gender, thats why i'm so eager to know, 8days lol. Can't wait to hear your update x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I don't think i've gained weight anywhere else either... just in front where my bump is. I'm curious to find out how much weight i've gained since I was at the doctors last... my last appointment was early October and i'd only gained 2 lbs at that point (though the time before i'd lost 4lbs). Not that I really care about how much I gain, i've just noticed how fast things have grown since my last appointment and wonder how much i've gained now. I guess i'll find out next monday when I have my regular doctors appointment. 

Only 5 hours until the ultrasound!! :happydance:


----------



## Tilly87

I only ever put on a couple of stones while pregnant so hopefully this time will be the same, i avoid weighing myself at home and just wait until my appointments lol. I'm sure you wouldn't have gained alot, did you lose weight because of morning sickness?

Good Luck, looking forward to hearing how it goes, will keep me sane while i'm waiting for mine lol x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I lost 4lbs in my first trimester due to morning sickness... not because I was sick a lot but more because I couldn't face much food... I was hungry but nothing appealed to me, so eating wasn't easy. In Oct i'd gained back 2lbs... so I think by now I might be around where I was before I was pregnant or just a little over. I am really not concerned... I'm average weight for my height and have never had a problem with weight (i'm lucky)... so I really am not worried about gaining weight, just curious to see at this point considering how big this bump has grown lol.


----------



## Tilly87

I put on weight straight away as i was lucky not to really suffer with morning sickness, you will probably be average for this stage, I've always been slim and don't like gaining weight so not bothering stepping on the scales as i can see my bump growing lol. More questions from people this morning asking if i'm having a boy or girl i'm like i already told you i find out in 8days lol x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

lol people have been asking me that for weeks lol. Last night DH and I were thinking of baby names... we have a couple favourites for girl's names but not for boys, they are so much harder to pick names for lol. Got any ideas yet?

We like Zoey and April for a girl and Kieran for a boy (but still not sure about the name Kieran yet).


----------



## Tilly87

Getting annoyed with people asking me, i just want to tell them so they stop asking lol!

We haven't even talked about names yet as i suggested from the start to wait until we have our gender scan so its easier but we have always dissagreed on names before, my eldest is Casey and youngest is Alyssa, i think it will take until i give birth for this baby to have a name lol.

I love the name April and i agree boys names are harder to pick, there seem to be more nice girl names than boys x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Love your girls names... i like how you spelt Alyssa. I think it's easier to choose girls names because you can imagine them as a cute little baby with the name and yet the name works well when they get older. But with boys, you could pick a cute baby boy name but then it doesn't work when they get older... but if you pick a strong masculine name it doesn't work when you look at a cute little baby lol.


----------



## Tilly87

Yes that is definately true, you have to think how they will work out when they grow up and if they go with the surname and then if you want a middle name, so difficult lol. When i had my last daughter it was so difficult to pick a name so i think if we have a girl this time we won't be able to pick a name lol x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

she will be called 'No name' for her whole life then.


----------



## Tilly87

If baby is a girl, she will probably not have a name for a couple of days lol, my friend is lending me some baby name books so hopefully i can find some nice ones me and OH like in them. 

Are you getting excited for your scan, not long to go now x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I am so excited that I can't sit still haha. I'm at work and don't have a lot to do, so basically just on BnB and it's making time go so s-l-o-w-l-y! 

I used a website that I really like for Baby Names - Baby Name Wizard - it gives you a time line for when the name was the most popular. I also bought the Baby Name Wizard book, which I find much easier to use. It also tells you how popular the name is at the minute. I don't like to choose names in the top 20, too common for me but I also don't like really uncommon names that no one has heard of. So it's nice to have a book that you can highlight names that you like and go back and decide later if you still like them.


----------



## Tilly87

Time always goes slowly when you are waiting for something to happen. 

I will have to have a look at that, but i am determined not to until after my scan because i only want to pick for one gender.

OH and I also don't like really common names because then everyone has the same when they go to school, we like names that are slightly unusual but not to unusual that they sound ridiculous x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

exactly my thoughts on chosing names... the last thing I want our kid to have is be know as "insert name here" M., their whole life.


----------



## Tilly87

I think choosing a nice name is one of the hardest things you do for a child lol, there were names we liked but couldn't have them because of the initial of OHs surname x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Right, initials are also important... We liked the name Jordan for a girl and Ava as a middle name... so the initials would have been JAM haha. Changed our minds about that lol. 

As excited as I am for the scan I also absolutely hate the full bladder thing, found it so painful last time... which is making me so nervous for this time. Just an hour an a half now, so I guess I have to start drinking my water.. better go empty my bladder lol. Have a good afternoon and I'll be sure to update you later today :)


----------



## Tilly87

Hmmm jam might not be the most forgiving of initials lol, but love those names by the way!

Yeh the full bladder thing is a bit of a pain, especially if your left waiting for a while, so excited hope all goes well! x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Just on to give you a quick update... we are team :blue:!!!!

Little thing gave us a great shot of it all, so it's pretty certainly a boy lol! I'll post a picture of the ultrasound picture when I get to work tomorrow. Little boy looks pretty healthy, was kicking up a storm! So excited and happy and not at all surprised given the number of boys in DH's family.


----------



## Tilly87

Congrats on your little boy, really can't wait to find out mine now.

So glad it all went well and can't wait to see your pics x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Only 7 days until your ultrasound right? Not too long now to wait... can't wait to hear what your having!! 

So last night we went my bother and sister-in-laws house for dinner. They had heard our news that afternoon and had run out to get us a card and a set of blue baby hats to congratulate us on our little boy. It was so sweet... and just seeing the little baby hats makes me want to run out a buy some blue outfits! lol.. it's so surreal to know what we're having and I still call him an 'it' because i'm so used to it haha... got to get used to saying him or he. Well as promised I'm going to post a picture of him, it was so cute to see him wriggling and kicking around during the ultrasound! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20 week + 6 days.JPG
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Tilly87

Great picture! Are that is so sweet, i know what you mean i can't wait to know so can get some little outfits, yes its 7days! You just have to think up some boys names now lol, i think its a really nice feeling when you know and you can tell other people, have you told all your family and friends? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yes, boys names humm... lol... I have one name at the minute I like and is starting to grow on me, plus DH said he likes it too. So who knows, I always seem to change my mine every few weeks lol.

We did tell our family. DH called his mom when we got back from the ultrasound, then he told his father (who was at work) and grandparents... I told my mom, sister, grandmother. lol so seems everyone knows now... Excited to start buying little boy things, also it's great that we know so that everyone has lots of time to pick out christmas gifts for us haha (we are sure everyone will be getting us baby things for christmas, which is fine with us!). Now I am anxious to get the baby's room all set up and ready lol.


----------



## Tilly87

Well its good you can agree lol, with my girls i changed my mind through the whole pregnancies and they didn't have a definate name until they were born.

I bet there all excited that your having a little boy and they will definately have plenty of ideas for you for christmas lol. Seriously the weekend can't come quick enough i am so anxious for my scan! Can't wait to take another bump pic either, OH thinks i've grown but i can't really see it when i look in the mirror, i guess i will have to compare when i finally take a pic x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

We don't always agree on babys names lol... I will probably change my mind again at some point... I'm thinking I might try to pick 2 names and when I see my LO I can decide which fits him best.

I will definitely get lots of advice from family on how to raise a boy, this will be the 3rd generation of baby boys in DH's family (no girls, last baby girl born was DH's grandfather's sister!). So seems DH's family have no problem keeping the family name going haha. 

I'm excited to see a picture of your LO and can't wait to find out the gender. Are you secretly hoping for a certain sex?


----------



## Tilly87

We are doing the same, keeping some names in mind then naming the baby when s/he is born.

Wow thats alot of boys, i don't know anyone who that has happened to, do you have more boys or girls on your side of the family?

I'm excited to, just wish time would go quicker lol, we are hoping this time we have a boy as we have decided we are not going to have anymore children after this baby so would be nice to complete our family with a boy, as OH has no siblings so there is no-one to carry on his name lol x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yes it is a lot of boys, his grandparents had 3 boys (DH's father and DH's two uncles) out of the three brothers 2 of them had 2 boys each... so no girl babies... all of the women in his family are married in lol. DH's mom was adopted so we are unsure about her biological family.

On my side we are pretty even in girls and boys numbers on both my parent's side. However, since my grandparents had a boy and a girl and my parents had 2 girls my maiden name will also be leaving once my sister gets married.

I also thought that it was the male sperm that determined the gender of the baby? Because in this case we will likely have more boys in the future (not that thats a baby thing lol).


----------



## Tilly87

So many boys! On my OHs side from his generation there is only 1girl and from his mums generation she is the only girl, so everyone thought we would have boys but we have the girls obviously still waiting to find out number 3 lol. On my side of the family we are really even in girls and boys but i guess its still a 50/50 chance at conception.

Can't wait to update, so so impatient right now, did you have any dreams about babies gender before you found out? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I did have a few dreams about genders. Before I was pregnant I had a dream that I was going to call my daughter Elizabeth Jane (my mom's name is Jane). But I guess perhaps we could call our girl that one day, even though i'm not crazy about the name Elizabeth.

I also had a dream a few weeks ago about having and holding a little boy... probably because i'd just watched 19 Kids and Counting and they were holding a newborn. 

Neither dream really gave me a clue as to what I was having though lol. 

Have you had some dreams like this?


----------



## Tilly87

I have had dreams of holding a little boy and all my family are there, then just recently i had a dream where i was getting scanned and the sonographer told us it was a girl then i have had other dreams where i'm heavily pregnant and we don't seem to know the gender so i'm really confused by them, will just have to wait and see, 6days to go!

I've had other weird dreams since becoming pregnant but they don't involve the baby but apparently getting vivid dreams is just a symptom of pregnancy so maybe we should just not pay attention lol x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I think it's hard to decipher our dreams like this, since we both had different dreams about both genders that we can't read into one or another dream. I also just remembered a dream I had about giving birth and asking DH what we had... he said we'd had a girl lol. So I guess not all dreams are right. 

I think your right, vivid dreams are just a symptom of pregnancy, and not something to read into.


----------



## Tilly87

Its weird because if i normally have dreams i barely ever remember them.

Can't wait for the weekend to hurry up so wednesday can be hear lol. Have you got any plans for the weekend? On saturday night i am going to an ann summers party with friends so that should be fun, just without alcohol involved for me lol.

Did you post your 12wk scan pic on a thread for gender guesses, i did and got equal amounts of boy and girl guesses so i'm not swayed either way yet x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I didn't know who Ann Summer's was so I googled her at work, oops haha. That sort of party will be fun, I guess we don't have her over here. 

No much plans for me this weekend... I don't work fridays, so i've got 3 days to do what I feel like. I would like to put up my Christmas decorations. Last year we moved into our house on Dec 15th, so I didn't have long to enjoy my Christmas things... this year I'm starting early to make up for it!! :xmas9::xmas8: I may also do some christmas shopping around town too. Now that I know we are having a boy, i want to find DH something to give him for Christmas from the baby or something that says Daddy on it.


----------



## Tilly87

Ooops i forget we don't all have the same things everywhere, the parties are lots of fun and good that its just women only, i would normally have a few glasses of wine but this year i will just settle with the lemonade lol.

You get a long weekend then, my girls can't wait to put up the christmas decorations either but i told them they have to wait until 1st Dec lol.

Thats such a nice idea, bet your DH will love it! we are going to do some shopping on wednesday when we have the scan because we live in a small town with not much shopping facilities and the hospital is in a city so hopefully will get plenty done, don't think i will be able to resist the baby shops once we know though lol x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yes it's been hard resisting not going out to buy things. All I want to do is buy one really cute baby boy outfit haha, but I haven't had the chance yet lol.

I put up my Christmas decorations yesterday... and my mom made fun of me haha. My excuse is that it's less than 2 weeks until Dec 1st and that last year I only had them up for a week since we'd moved. This year I am taking full advantage lol.

Any plans for the weekend? My girlfriend and I are planning to go see the new twilight movie today :blush: My guilty pleasure haha... though whats even more sad is that I don't want to go see the movie when there are a hundred screaming girls in the crowd, so I'm trying to convince my friend to go to the afternoon screening haha... plus I can't stay up long enough for the 9:50 movie!


----------



## Tilly87

It will definately be hard to resist the baby shops as we will be going shopping that day, but i really need to get started on my christmas shopping before i buy thingd for the baby. 3days lol!!!!

Wow your an early bird this year, ours will be going up on the 1st Dec once my eldest finishes school as they really like helping to put up the decorations.

I went to an ann summers party last night and then we had a trip to the pub afterwards and were there until late so today i am shattered but had a great time. Oooh i love Twilight, was the new one any good? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I ended up buying a few little outfits for the baby on the weekend. Got a 3 pack of blue baby onesies and two soft, fuzzy sleepers! So cute, I just had to get them haha. I'm probably not going to buy anymore clothes for the baby as i'm sure we will get tones as gifts... if by the beginning of March we need a few more things I will stock up then.

Breaking Dawn was good... but I have a hard time with how cheesy it is! haha... i love the books and I realize that the movie is sticking to the books but I just find a lot of the lines really hard to watch because of how cheesy they are haha. But all in all, really good... the Bella birth scene was pretty bloody though, just to warn you.


----------



## Tilly87

You will find it so hard to resist until March lol, when your pregnant baby stuff seems to be everywhere lol!

I will probably see Breaking Dawn when it comes out on DVD as we don't get much time to go to the cinema nowadays, oooh i didn't know she gives birth in part 1, i'm not very squeamish so blood doesn't bother me lol, Can't wait to see it! x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh sorry hope I didn't give it away, all the commercials for the movie on tv show a clip of the part where she gives birth, so I thought most people knew she gave birth in this movie. Have you read the books?

I know what you mean about hard to resist buying baby things... I'll definitely be 'trying' to avoid buying clothing. Though we are keeping our eyes open for deals on things like a stroller or carseat. When I was shopping this weekend one of our stores was selling the stroller & infant carseat combo for a really good deal (major sale)... but I hadn't intended to go out and send $150-$200 that day, so I decided not to. I'm sure there will be more sales like this ... i'm hoping to wait until after Christmas to get these things. So I do have some restraint on spending when it comes to big items haha.


----------



## Tilly87

Oh i haven't seen that ad but i don't really watch much tv as my girls hog the remote lol, no i haven't read the books i was never really interested in Twilight until i watched the 1st one a few months ago lol.

We are also hoping to get many of our big items in the sales after christmas, i have a problem with the little bits of clothing because there so cute and just don't want to leave the shop without buying lol x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I guess I assumed you'd read the books, most twilight fans I guess have read them lol. I got interested in the books just after the first film came out, a friend of mine had been reading the books and told me I NEEDED to read them. lol so I did and feel in love with the books. Since then I've seen the films but nothing compares to the books.

I am also hoping to find some good Boxing Day sales on baby items after christmas. 

Tonight DH is buying himself a new desk. We are down sizing his desk to fit into the dining room and then will be getting rid of his current desk in the 'computer/baby's room'. His old desk is very rickety and too big for our dining room, so we've found a good one at Walmart. Just hope the box will fit in our car haha. Once DH is out of the computer room, we can start cleaning up and paint the baby room. Can't wait to get started.


----------



## Tilly87

I love reading books, i think i might have to invest in the Twilight ones. The last book i read though was a while ago (my sisters keeper) it was very good although i haven't watched the film.

I am going shopping with a friend on boxing day, there is a shop called Next that has some lovely baby clothes, we have to get up early to get the bargains though because the sale starts at 5am!

Bet you can't wait to get decorating, we are going to do the babies room in the new year as i am unsure of what to do yet x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I've read My Sister's Keeper - a few years before the film came out. I watched the film and it was very good - though sad.

I've heard of Next, mainly from this website. Sounds like a great store, wish we had something similar. Are you planning to go for the 5am sale? That's really early, hope you can get some deals. What items are you looking for, clothing or anything else? You should like what your having by then too! What day is your scan, it's this week right?


----------



## Tilly87

I loved the book, my OH isn't into the same films as me so we have to compromise every time we watch something lol.

I love Next, my girl get so much stuff from there, yep we are planning to go for 5am, going to leave OH and the girls in bed lol. I will be getting just baby clothing and blankets from Next depending on what they have left as it is quite a popular shop in the UK. I have my scan at 12.20pm on wednesday, can't wait!! x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

My DH and I are the same, we can never decide what to see together. 

Next sounds like a good store, but I don't think i'd be able to get up at that time for it! haha. Hope you get some good deals. 

Can't wait to hear how the scan goes! Crossing my fingers that they get a good shot so you can find out the gender.

I just got back from my regular monthly doctors appointment. Did the usual, weight, blood pressure, urine, etc. Got my flu shot and got to hear my little boy's heart beat... 138 bpm :) I've also only gained 2lbs since my last visit at 16 weeks! Can't believe how little i've gained considering the size of my bump! Oh well, doctor isn't conserned so i'm fine with that... this is just my first excuse ever to gain weight as i've always been a healthy weight and I'm not really gaining anything haha. It's a good thing I guess, less to loose later i suppose.


----------



## Tilly87

My OH and I at times are complete opposites, to be honest theres not much we like the same lol!

Its brill, I've never been at 5am before but my friend always does, shes nuts lol, but hopefully going that early i will get some lovely bargains.

Oooh only today to go then my scan is tomorrow, really crossing my fingers, did you have anything to eat or drink before to make your little boy active?

Wow 2lbs, i'm dreading getting on the scales lol. Glad your little boy is doing so well, after my scan i don't get another appointment until i am 28wks, so long away right now, and you've reminded me that i still need to book my flu jab lol x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Before my scan I just drang a bottle of water, but I seem to find that the early afternoon is my LO's active time as it is... so with just water he was moving around lots. Have you noticed anything that makes your LO move, chocolate or something? Because I had thought of putting some chocolate in my purse and if they needed him to move more all I'd need to do would be eat some. Maybe you could bring something just in case? Also, at one point the doctor needed the baby to move so she could measure the back of his neck, so she just prodded my stomach until he moved (which I don't think he liked because he gave a good kick at that point haha).


----------



## Tilly87

I was going to take some chocolate and lucozade with me, my LO seems to be more active at night and just the odd movement during the day. With my last pregnancy i had to go back for all the checks on the anatomy because she just wouldn't co-operate x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Well just think, if you have to go back then you get to see you little one an extra time! I can't imagine that I probably wont see my LO again until after he is born... my doctor said you really only get another ultrasound towards the end if the baby isn't measuring right.


----------



## Tilly87

Yes there is that, everyone knows i am having my scan tomorrow so is waiting on the update lol. With my last DD i only had 2 scans and with my 1st DD i had 4 scans because of illness in my pregnancy. Really can't wait to know now, to be honest i think i will get told we are having a girl x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I think you are probably having a girl lol. Probably just because you already have two girls so it just seems more likely that you will have another. Regardless, i'm sure you'll be happy with either gender. Can't wait to find out!! What time is your appointment tomorrow?


----------



## Tilly87

Thats the same thing as what everyone else says to be, the likelihood of having a girl is higher. I want a boy more because we are definately not having anymore children so will be nice to give OH a little boy. I'm just so excited to have my scan and see the baby! My appointment is at 12.20pm, I will update in the evening won't get chance before then, we are doing some christmas shopping as well lol x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Ok, I'm not sure if I'll see your update this evening as my DH has now moved his computer into the dining room on his new desk and we don't have the internet cable hooked up yet. Perhaps I can persuade him for this reason to get it ready lol. Otherwise, good luck and I can't wait to find out your results!


----------



## Tilly87

Just thought i would let you know i have had my scan, i have anterior placenta so will need another scan at 32wks to see if the placenta has moved, but we are having a BOY!!! x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

OMG Tilly a boy!!!!!! So happy you got your little boy! Congratulations :blue:
It's going to be so cool that we are both having little boys :happydance: 

Can't believe you had your scan already, I forgot you were in England and ahead of me by 5 hours lol.


----------



## Tilly87

I can't quite believe its a boy myself lol was really expecting to be told girl lol!!

Can't believe were both having boys, really want to buy some things now, my OH is over the moon lol x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

That's so amazing! It goes to show that we really can't tell what we are having before we have the ultrasound, even though you've already had two girls you had no clue it was a boy lol. So happy for your hubby, that has got to have made his day :)


----------



## Tilly87

I had no clue, i've had pretty much the same symptoms in all my pregnancies lol. He is so excited which is making me excited because of how much he wanted a boy, hes gone out tonight to tell all his friends lol. I will be taking a pic tomorrow of my 20wk bump and see if its changed, i will put my scan pic on as well x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

So happy that your DH is so excited! 

I'd love to see your scan picture, we can compare our little boys hehe. I was planning on taking another bump picture because recently i've been taking them every 2 weeks but I don't think i've really grown since my last picture (but you never know)... so I'm going to wait until next week (23 weeks) and see if anything has changed in the last 3 weeks. However, today I am feeling pretty big, I feel like my belly button is going to pop out soon, its all stretched and funny looking lol.


----------



## Tilly87

I will definately post pics tomorrow as i will be going to bed soon, so tired after all that excitement today lol.

Everyone says my bump is small but i feel huge as i am normally very small, ooh nearly an outy!! you must be growing! do you use any creams or lotions on your bump, i used bio-oil in all my pregnancies, its brilliant x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I've been using Palmer's body lotion... it seems to be doing the trick as I don't have any stretch marks on my tummy yet. I use the lotion twice a day, so I hope it works lol. Did you get any stretch marks with your other pregnancies, if so, how far along where you when they started?


----------



## Tilly87

Palmers is suppose to be good but i've never tried it, i love my bio-oil to much lol. With my 1st pregnancy i got very small stretch marks on my lady garden because i carry so low and it wasn't until around 34wks i got them, you can't even see them anymore, i guess they have faded alot in the last 6yrs lol. I didn't get any stretchmarks with my 2nd pregnancy so i was quite lucky x


----------



## Tilly87

Here's a pic of my little boy, i still need to take my bump pic lol x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Aww what a cutie. It looks like he is blowing bubbles or yawning lol. Love profile ultrasound pictures! Congrats again.


----------



## Tilly87

Hes all scrunched up lol, he was being naughty and kept turning his back when she was trying to get the profile pic lol x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

awww thats cute. Mine had his feet up by his forehead at one point! lol, he really was all scrunched up lol. 

Can they tell where he is lying in your belly? My little guy's head is up high on my left side (which is where he was when I had my 12 week scan). So do I need to worry about a breech baby or will he probably turn before then? My DH was breech as well.


----------



## Tilly87

Awww bless that is so cute!

You don't need to worry about baby being breech he should turn around before birth, mine is in the breech position at the moment but there is still plenty of time for them to turn around x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Ok good to know. Poor DH's mother, no one knew that the baby was breech and so during labour they ended up having to turn the baby around inside her, twice! But DH really didn't like that position and would just turn back. They ended up giving her an emergency c-section and realized that the cord was around his neck! 

Did you have vaginal births or c-sections? I plan to have a vaginal birth (am not opposed to pain meds but will try on my own until I feel I need pain meds) but I really am not going to be set with a birth plan... I think no matter what I just want a healthy baby, no matter what it takes. No offense if this was your plan, but I find it really silly when women insist on doing things a certain way, no matter whether their baby is in danger. If I am unable to cope with the pain then I will take an epidural or another form of pain help and if my doctor says I need a c-section I will not hesitate lol.


----------



## Tilly87

Oh that sounds awful, i suppose babies get used to a position they like!

I had vaginal births with my daughters and both times i didn't have a birth plan i prefer to go with the flow lol. I got told yesterday that placenta is anterior, so another scan at 32wks and if the placenta doesn't move up by 32wks then i will need a c-section when it is time to give birth, the thought of having a c-section really scares me and i hope to have a vaginal birth x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yes, going with the flow is my plan too lol. My doctor didn't say which way the placenta is right now, maybe they don't say anything if it's in the right position. 

What is an anterior placenta? Is it when the placental is more towards the back? What is the risk with anterior placenta?


----------



## Tilly87

Going with the flow is best you never know what might happen.

Anterior placenta is at the front of the baby and lying low down so at the minute it is blocking my cervix, if it was still the same at birth i could lose alot of blood, so it is high risk that they perform a c-section instead. 

The position of your placenta is normally written on your pregnancy notes as well x


----------



## Tilly87

Also because my placenta is at the front i can't feel the kicks as strong, my OH hasn't even felt the baby yet because you can't feel baby moving on the outside only i can feel it from inside x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh I see, I guess that makes sense. 

I'd assume that since I can see and feel his movements that my placenta isn't anterior then. 

Weird thing happened to me last night... I got a really bad Charlie Horse in the back of my leg! I must have been stretching in my sleep because it felt like the muscle just 'locked' all of a sudden. It hurt to much I was almost in tears... and the 'locked' feeling lasted for like 1-2 mins! Ouch. Have you ever had these, I think i've heard that they can get more common the further along in your pregnancy (my mom got lots of them during her pregnacies). The muscle still feels 'bruised' even now... oh dear maybe my pain tolerance isn't good haha.


----------



## Tilly87

I'm quite sad because was really looking forward to the movements being strong and seeing little feet and hands but now i think that won't happen.

I use to get that all the time in my previous pregnancies, it really hurts! i haven't had it yet in this one. I got told that its caused by lack of salt x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

hmm.. lack of salt, never knew that.

I'd feel sad too if I didn't get to see or feel much movement... but you never know, the placenta may move soon?


----------



## Tilly87

You have to be careful with salt though because to much is very bad, do you take any pregnancy vitamins? i take pregnacare just so i know i'm getting all the vitamins and minerals i need. 

I hope the placenta moves up, it can't change position because that was where the egg implanted i was told x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yes I take my prenatal vitamines everyday and have ever since TTC. I've never had trouble (that I know of) with too much or too little salt or sugar intake... so perhaps I just didn't have much salt yesterday. I think I ate mostly fruits and veggies yesterday and didn't have any meat. I have been craving ground beef today so I think i'm going to make a sheppards pie for dinner tonight (get that extra iron and salt lol). 

It's interesting how important it is about where the egg implants itself, I wouldn't have thought at this point that was still involved.


----------



## Tilly87

I only took folic acid when TTC but then switched to pregnacare because sometimes i don't get all the nutrients i need. Shepards pie sounds yummy!

I know i didn't realise something like that could affect my pregnancy until the sonographer said but the main thing is baby is healthy regardless.

Have you got any plans for the weekend? I've got an essay to finish but i'm panicking i might not get it finished by my deadline as i've been slow getting my work done this week x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

My weekend was busy, I did some Christmas shopping, spend time with my mom and saw my sister-in-law. I never seem to get onto the computer on the weekend because I have more exciting things to do haha... I really only get on BnB when I'm at work (shh don't tell lol). 

How was your weekend, did you get your essay done?

As for growing bump... I found I grew really quickly between 16-20 weeks... seems to have slown down now and I don't really feel much bigger from the picture I took at 20 weeks. Did/have you noticed that things slow down a bit at this point, or is everyone different. I read in my What to Expect book that baby will double his weight between 23-27 weeks - so he'll be around 2lbs at that point. So perhaps I will have another growth spurt soon.


----------



## Tilly87

Gosh i have been so busy! finished my essay thankfully just in time for my deadline, so i went out with friends last night, didn't get in until gone 12am and i am exhausted today lol.

Sounds like you are very busy on the weekend, most the time i just spend time with my OH and the girls but next weekend we are going to a christening that is miles from home so think it will be a tiring day for all of us.

I can't remember when my bump had growth spurts from my last pregnancy but everyone keeps telling me how small mine is, but i'm not worried because baby was measuring a week ahead on my last scan, bought a couple of sleepsuits yesterday i couldn't resist lol.

Anyway heres my bump pic from 20wks2days x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Glad you got your essay done in time :)

My DH works every weekend, so I always make plans regardless lol. My mom and sister in law live in my town, so I'm out with them most of the weekend. DH is a chef, so he has to work weekends because that's their busy time... his days off are Mon and Tues. So we rarley get a whole day off together unless he books a day off... but we still manage to see each other lots. He also works split shifts, so everyday he works 8-2pm and then 5-8ish (depending on how busy)... so I see him in the afternoons for a couple hours as I finish work at 3pm and then when he gets home that night. So it will be nice when i'm off on mat leave because we will get our mondays and tuesdays off together then. 

Great bump picture, I didn't end up taking a picture today... I don't think my bump has grown much in the last few weeks... so I'll try and take one next week... it will be a whole month since I took the last picture and i'm hoping to see a little difference lol. I'm sure baby will have a growth spurt soon.


----------



## Tilly87

Fingers crossed my essay gets me a good grade!

I'm so glad my OH works days now because he use to work nights 6days a week and we never saw each other, its nice to have a couple of days off at the weekend so we get some time. Will you be getting much maternity leave?

I don't think my bump has grown much at all from my last bump picture although i do feel bigger. I think i was bigger with my girls at this stage as well, i've really not put on much weight maybe its because i'm carrying a boy this time, can't wait to see your next bump picture! x


----------



## Tilly87

Fingers crossed my essay gets me a good grade!

I'm so glad my OH works days now because he use to work nights 6days a week and we never saw each other, its nice to have a couple of days off at the weekend so we get some time. Will you be getting much maternity leave?

I don't think my bump has grown much at all from my last bump picture although i do feel bigger. I think i was bigger with my girls at this stage as well, i've really not put on much weight maybe its because i'm carrying a boy this time, can't wait to see your next bump picture! x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I'd love DH to have weekends off more often, but if he took them off every weekend he wouldn't get as many hours during the week - restaurants are mostly just busy on the weekend.

Maternity leave - in Canada we get 17 weeks maternity leave and an additional parental benefits for 35 weeks. Basically because my work does not pay me for maternity leave because i'm only part-time the government will give you 55% of your income monthly for 1 year (17+35 weeks). So I'll be taking the year off and my job will be here when I get back. So I am looking forward to having a year off work and if I decide before that year is up that I want to remain home, then I can quit work... but right now we can't do that financially, but who knows what will happen in a year (i'd prefer to stay home for a few years when we have small children). 

What are your plans for when your lo comes home? I don't remember you mentioning that you work but your going to school right?


----------



## Tilly87

Yes restaurants can get very busy at weekends, will he be getting paternity leave?

In the UK we get maternity leave for 6months paid if were full time but can take up to a year off supported by the government so i suppose its about the same. It would be nice for you to stay at home and your right alot of things change in a year, so who knows.

After i had my 1st child i worked part time but since i've had my 2nd i haven't been back to work because childcare was just to expensive and my wage didn't cover the costs. I will still be a stay at home mum until this baby is 2 or 3, then go back to work. I've been studying for nearly 2years but i do it mostly at home and just go to the university for exams x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

DH will not be getting paternity leave... here the woman who gives birth gets 17 weeks maternity leave then we get an additional 35 weeks parental pay, which either me or my husband could take. But I'll be staying home with him, DH did say he'd like a month home with the baby (if I went back early) but I want as much time with the baby as possible lol. Plus, I can just see DH using the month as time to game lol.. poor thing would probably be ignored haha just kidding. 

Your lucky that you can stay home with your children, I'd love to be a stay at home mom for a few years, who knows it may still happen in the future.

Got any plans for the weekend? I'm not working tomorrow so my sister in law and I will be doing some x-mas shopping in town, i'm hoping to get the remainder of my gifts so I'll be done early lol. 

I can't wait to see DH's family, we haven't seen them since Thanksgiving (in early Oct) and this belly of mine was only a very small bump. But we probably won't see them until x-mas. I am excited to see their faces when they see how big lo has grown hehe. Plus I think i'm pretty much settled on the name Kieran John and I'd like to share it with them. (John is DH's middle name, which also came from his grandfather). Have you got any boys names picked yet?


----------



## Tilly87

Men over here get 2weeks paternity leave, for cut pay. My OH says hes going to take a couple of weeks off holiday pay because he will get his full wage. We are going to try and save some money up before then though so hopefully he can just take paternity, i am due during the easter holidays so the girls will be off school, will be glad of the help off OH plus we could all spend time together during the holidays as OH is normally working when the girls are off school and nursery.

It is lucky that i can stay at home but i really would like to get back to work at some point lol!

My girls are going to a party on saturday and sunday we will be staying at home because we are travelling for a christening next weekend so don't want to spend to much money so close to christmas.

They will definately see a change in your bump when you see them then! the last time we saw family i was 16wks and don't know when we will see them before christmas.
Kieran is a lovely name, my cousins name! The only name we both agree on is Ashton, but still 18+wks to go so he should have a name by the time he is born lol. I really like Ashton, Connor and Blake, what do you think? Middle name will probably be Joseph (OHs middle name) x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Even though DH doesn't get a paid holiday when we have the baby he is planning to take a week off to give me some help. I think it will be important esp since we are first time parents and I have no idea what sort of state I will be in (hopefully with a vaginal birth things will be ok and just a little sore). But it will be nice to have DH's help, plus with the dog as she still needs lots of attention.

I like the names you have chosen, they are not too super common right now which is nice. I like the name Blake the best, I would have had it on my list if DH's brother wasn't named Brent (too similar lol). I like the middle name too and it works with all the names you have chosen. 

How was your weekend? I got lots of chores done around the house and got most of my christmas shopping and wrapping done too. I still have a few more gifts on my list to get then I will be finished! lol.. wow am I organized this year haha (not usually).


----------



## Tilly87

It will be great for your DH to have a wk off after you have a baby, it can be such hard work at first getting into a routine and having no time to recover from after the birth, hopefully you will be able to take naps when the baby sleeps, i wasn't able to do that with my 2nd so will have no chance with this baby lol. Things heal pretty quickly after a vaginal birth as well!

Thanks, i like the names but OH is alot harder to please lol!

I took my girls to a birthday party on saturday afternoon then had a relaxed day on sunday, I've started wrapping and hopefully will finish shopping next week, just want to enjoy christmas now lol, Are you not normally an organised person lol x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I am an organized person just not usually with Christmas shopping lol. I am usually done shopping the week of christmas and hurrying to wrap... though not as bad as DH, he usually wraps on christmas eve haha. 

I think its a combination of being pregnant and the fact that this year I'm not in the middle of moving house as to why I'm more organized for christmas this year. I only have a couple more people to buy for this year and then all I have to do is wrap their gifts.

I also started a project last night for christmas gifts. DH and I don't have a huge amount of money to buy people lots of gifts so I like to make something if I can. So I got an idea: you start with a foam ball and you pin pieces of ribbon on the outside to where you can't see the white of the foam ball anymore. They make really pretty christmas tree ornaments. I'll take a picture of one tonight to show you what I mean, I made two last night. So I have 5 more to make for gifts lol. Do you make things for people?


----------



## Tilly87

I see how moving near to christmas might put the shopping on a halt, also its quite expensive to move house. I really need to check my list and see who i have left to buy for, i want to finish next week because the school and nursery break up for half term on the 16th, really don't want to have to take the girls christmas shopping, they will get very bored lol.

I am quite good at making things if i set my mind to it, my girls like making things as well, so i get plenty of practice, i just don't have much time lol.

Will you be taking a 24wk bump pic, can't wait to see if your bump has changed from 20wks x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I'd want to get my x-mas shopping done too if I were you and had to bring the kids shopping with me lol... I feel like that with DH, dragging him around the shops haha. I prefer to either shop on my own or with my sister in law or mom. 

Christmas crafts are going well, but I forgot to take a picture. I'll try to remember tonight lol.

24 weeks for me today! I took a bump picture but it's really not much different from my week 20 picture. Perhaps baby is about to grow lots in the next few weeks because he certainly has slowed down in the last month. I'll post both pics so you can see what i'm talking about. The first picture is week 20 (white shirt), second pic is today at 24 weeks (blue shirt).
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks..jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 1









24 weeks.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Tilly87

Shopping with OH is terrible as well, he hates it unless were buying something he wants lol!

Can't wait to see your craft pics, bet there good.

Defo a slight growth from 20wks i think, i got told i look bigger this week but i can't see any growth myself, can't believe how close it is until christmas, getting a bit stressed with it now as i have so much to do! x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I was also told that I looked bigger... my boss was away for 2 weeks and thinks that I 'popped' while she was away but I don't see it lol. I think I see a slight difference from my week 20 picture but not a huge difference. I have been feeling those stretching pains again for the last few days and have noticed my belly button getting more stretched so I think we are growing right now lol.

So have you got your Christmas plans all made? Between DH and my family we have to choose each christmas who to spend it with, so our plans change each year. This year we plan to have my Grandma come down to stay with my mom on Christmas Eve, which DH and I will be joing and my sister, her BF and possibly my cousin (so 7 of us). Since we live in the same town it works for us because of having the puppy and not wanting to leave her overnight, so we will be able to go back over for Christmas Day for presents and a nice lunch. Then DH and I will be going with my Mom and sister and her BF to DH's family's house for more pressies and Christmas Day dinner (my family get on well with DH's family, minus my crazy grandma who will be going home and taking my cousin with her haha). My grandma is actually my dad's mom, so my mother's mom in law haha... we all still see her as my dad is out of the picture.. but she is a very difficult woman so we prefer not to include her in our plans with DH's family (makes our lives and DH's lives easier haha).


----------



## Tilly87

I think other people notice it more than we do, my OH keeps saying i'm growing fast but i'm like i've looked like this for weeks now lol. I keep getting the stretching pains now and again as well, my last 2 pregnancies i've grown a huge amount after 30wks so think it will be the same this time.

We always stay at home on christmas day its much easier because the girls like to play with their new toys, i normally make christmas dinner, we normally have lots of leftovers because there are only 4 of us lol, on boxing day we normally visit OHs parents, swap presents and have dinner there, my family live a little further away so i normally go and visit for a few days after the girls break up for the holiday. Its a busy, busy time lol, its nice that your families get along, our families normally only get together for certain occasions like weddings etc, but both mine and OHs parents are divorced so it can be quite awkward x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I think once DH and I have more of a family we will be having christmas in our own home. Next year we will probably have the same problem figuring out who to visit but once the baby is old enough to play with his gifts and we will probably have a sibbling for him we will plan to stay home for christmas day and see everyone on boxing day. 

My Grandma makes christmas plans quite hard for our family, she is not in touch with either of her children (my dad or my aunt), and my grandfather died a few years ago... so she really only has me, my sister and my mom as family left. So we feel bad leaving her out as she would be on her own but at the same time she doesnt get on with DH's family so we either see her or his family. Ugh makes the plans difficult as we can't see everyone at once. And honestly, we'd prefer to see DH's family as they are all easy going and fun, plus my Mom and sister are always invited. My grandma is always invited to DH's too but we prefer not to bring her as she is the exact opposite in personalities with DH's family and would spoil everything (she is just that sort of person unfortunately).


----------



## Tilly87

Our first christmas as a family our daughter was only 3months old so we split the day and spent it with both mine and OHs parents as they don't live far away from each other, before we had children we use to always split christmas day like that so was just normal i guess, after that year we've always spent the day at home because its so much easier and less stressful lol.

It must be awful that you have to decide to see either your DHs parents or your grandma, it would make all our lives easier if families can just get along for our sake and especially for the children lol. I know how you feel because mine and OHs family are so different and it makes the atmosphere quite uncomfortable at times x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I finally remembered to take some pictures of my Christmas crafts. So basically they are a foam ball with pieces of coloured ribbon pinned onto them. Never made them before but I think they have turned out quite pretty. Excited to give them as gifts this year.
 



Attached Files:







Blue.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 0









green.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 1









purple.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Tilly87

They look very pretty, i like all the different colours, did they cost you much to make? I'm sure your friends and family will love the personal touch, knowing you have made them yourself x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

They look especially pretty in the Christmas tree lights because of all the sparkly ribbon. They were not exactly that cheap to make actually, initally I thought they would be, but ribbon really adds up and you need about 5 different types of ribbon per each christmas ball, so at $2 per each ribbon, it adds up fast. But I dont really mind, it saves me searching the stores for 7 different x-mas gifts for these people... giving them mostly to parents and grandparents as they enjoy made gifts and don't like us spending money on them anyway.


----------



## Tilly87

Some crafts things can be expensive, i know what you mean it can be very difficult to find the right presents for people, i have a few childrens things to buy and for our parents then we will be done, can't wait to relax after finishing the shopping! x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I agree, just have to finish this craft and buy for my sister and cousin who i've just learnt is coming to visit for christmas. Then I will be done shopping and can relax... good thing about getting christmas shopping done now is that my bank account has a few weeks to replenish itself before boxing day sales start (which is when we want to start looking for baby stuff!).


----------



## Tilly87

You will have a nice christmas catching up with everyone.

God yeh, i'm dying to start buying baby things, been browsing online and found a pushchair i like, which i think i will get all i have to decide on is colour, i'm torn between two lol.

Have you decided on things you will get for your baby? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Well for most of the big items for baby we really don't need much now. Crib and change table we are getting from a family friend when she is done using it in a few months. We've got the rocking chair/ottoman, swing, bath, etc. So our main thing we are looking for is stroller and car seat - which my grandmother kindly offered to give us the money for the car seat :) So glad this is the first grandchild/great-grandchild and all the family want a part in buying stuff! - we are so spoiled! 

It's all the little things I am excited to purchase but will wait until after the baby shower I think. 

Oh and I just remembered, I am looking around to get a bassinet for the first few months so he can sleep in our room. 

How about you, you've probably got most of the things you need already.


----------



## Tilly87

So nice that everyone wants to help you out and are excited about the new arrival!

I have absolutely nothing as after i had my last daughter (she will be 4 in April) I decided i didn't want anymore children because i went through a very bad time with depression after certain events and on a whim got rid of our baby things. I'm in a much better place now though, but anyway i have to start all over again with purchasing baby items x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh wow I didn't realize your youngest was 4 already, it must be so exciting to have a new baby around again. So I guess you need to get lots of stuff too then. Have you bought any furniture yet? 

When you got postpartum depression did it last a long time? I've never had any depression but it runs in my family and I know my Grandmother and Aunt (on my Dads side) suffered from postpartum depression when they had children. Was it something you had in the past and then it came on again after the birth? Just wondering as I know it's something that I could get.


----------



## Tilly87

Well she will be 4 April, her birthday is 7days after my due date! Could be a close call there lol, will be nice to have a baby again and my little girls can't wait, they keep asking when we will get the baby lol. I've not bought any furniture yet so will be having a few shopping sprees after christmas, the first thing we will get is the pushchair and car seat as i have already chose them.

Its not something that is easily overcome, i still have bad days but know i cope so much better now as at first i didn't seek help because i was ashamed and didn't want to admit i was suffering. It doesn't affect my ability to be a mum and i wouldn't change my children for anything. I had a bad childhood and things from then made depression worse at the time because i had never dealt with the feelings. 

Hopefully you will be fine after you have your little boy x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

You should never feel ashamed, it's a medical condition and at least these days a lot more well known then it used to be. I'm glad you eventually seeked help, and I would never think you were a bad mum for it. I think a lot of the feelings are brought on by all our extra hormones that we get just after giving birth and to the most part the feelings are totally normal. Lets just hope they don't happen to you too badly again this time and if they start to, you'll at least know this time what they are x 

What day is your daughter's birthday if you dont mind me asking, my birthday is the 23rd of April, so we might be pretty close together. If my little guy is born in April, which is highly possibly seen as I'm due on the 28th of March, we might both have birthdays very close together! I'm so excited to have a Spring baby.. everyone in my family have fall birthdays, so it will be nice to share with another :)


----------



## Tilly87

I'm glad i did eventually seek help but because its one of them things people don't really talk about you think you must be doing something wrong, no-one in my family or any of my friends had ever mentioned depression so i thought it must just be me. Hopefully this time round i will be fine but because my health visitor already knows of my problems its sort of an advantage to me. 

My daughters birthday is the 17th, your little boy will be a lovely early birthday present for you then! Its nice to have a baby in spring, the weather is not to bad over here at that time of year so we have much more options when celebrating my daughters birthday x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yes, it will be great sharing a birthday with my little one. Here in Canada our weather is unperdictable in the spring, some years we get mild/warm temperatures and our snow is all gone... other years it's still cold enough that we might get snow! lol. Even having my birthday on the 23rd of April I've had both shorts/t-shirts weather and snow storms haha. So it all depends on the year. 

This year it looks like we will be having a green Christmas (which is unusual). We've only had 2 days of snow in the last few weeks and it's all melted already. Do you usually get a snowy Christmas? ... I think snowy christmas's are so much prettier and magical lol.


----------



## Tilly87

Over here it can sometimes be hot in April or just slightly warm, we can get some showers to. April 1st would be a good birthday lol.

For the last few years we have always had snow from November but this year we haven't had any snow yet, so who knows we may miss it this year! My girls love the snow and keep asking when it is going to snow as its winter, there dying to make snowmen, bless them lol.

Did you have a good weekend? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

All kids love the snow, my mom grew up in England and said that when it would snow all the kids would be out because snow wasn't that common (not to where you could make snow men or anything). But I do know that England has been getting more snow in the last few years, my mom's parents still live in England and we hear how often they get snowed in.

My weekend was good. Saw DH's parents on Saturday, we haven't seen them since Thanksgiving in October so my MIL was surprised to see my belly :) I also got some more Christmas shopping done, almost complete now. How was your weekend?


----------



## Tilly87

It never snowed that often when i was younger and as soon as it did it would rain lol, the last few years it has got quite deep. Love seeing how excited my girls get when it starts snowing and i suppose it feels more like christmas! Have you any snow at the moment in Canada?

They must of been shocked at how much you have grown lol. We are going shopping on wednesday so hopefully we will finish it then, as the girls break up for the holidays on friday and i booked my youngest in at nursery all day wednesday so we could finish.

On sunday we went to a friends babies christening so quite a tiring day as there was lots of travelling involved, they live miles away from us. This weekend i am taking my girls to a party to see santa and we have friends visiting so we will be very busy lol, do you have any plans this weekend? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

No snow here at the minute but we are getting rain right now and because of how cold it is, we have a freezing rain warning. Hopefully I'll get home from work soon before it gets too icy outside (luckily I'm only 5 mins from home). 

Got the rest of my Christmas shopping done last night, we just had some things to buy for DH's family, so I made him pick them out lol. DH has the day off today, so he said he would get some wrapping done, yay! Just a few more things for me to wrap and we are all ready for Christmas *phew* :)

Have a good time shopping tomorrow, hopefully you can get the rest of what you need done too.

Did your girls meet Santa last year, were they happy/excited to meet him or were they scared? I see lots of Santa pictures of children looking terrified lol. I hope they have a great time this year, it's so fun to watch how excited kids get over Christmas and Santa coming.


----------



## Tilly87

Lots of rain here and its so windy, we have been having warnings about the wind! Freezing rain doesn't sound good.

Wow, finished! seriously can't wait to finish mine, shopping will probably be a nightmare with OH but hopefully we will manage to get finished before he wants to go home lol.

I've took the girls to see santa every year since they were babies, so i suppose there pretty use to him now lol. They have never been scared but i also know children who cry etc when they see him. They love to leave out food and drink for santa and the reindeer on christmas eve and get really excited when he's ate it lol x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

No freezing rain yesterday thank goodness, just regular rain. It's so gloomy here, I feel like we haven't seen any sun in weeks. This is probably because the sun is hardly up when I get to work (7:45am) and is almost dark when I leave at 4pm. Oh well, this winter I have something happy/sunny to look forwards to in March :)

It's so cute how excited children get over Santa. When I was a kid we always left a cookie, milk and a carrot for santa and rudolph lol... my dad would eat the cookie and purposly leave crumbs so my sister and I thought Santa was a really messy eater haha. We would also leave a note for santa at home because we didn't want him to miss us because we always spent x-mas at my grandparents house lol. Did you have any traditions like these and do you use them with your girls now?

Edit: wow just noticed that i'm an eggplant today :)


----------



## Tilly87

Glad you didn't get any freezing rain! I know what you mean its dark when i wake up and then dark from about 4pm here, it makes me feel tired all this darkness lol.

We always use to leave a mince pie, milk and a carrot for santa and rudolph, i now help my girls leave the same things out and we always leave crumbs if its been snowing my OH will make footprints in flour so it looks like snow has been trailed in, amazing how this works lol!

Time is going so fast now, I have just got back from watching my daughters nativity, she was amazing!!! Everyone was commenting after how much my bump has grown although it still doesn't feel like it has to me x


----------



## Tilly87

Glad you didn't get any freezing rain! I know what you mean its dark when i wake up and then dark from about 4pm here, it makes me feel tired all this darkness lol.

We always use to leave a mince pie, milk and a carrot for santa and rudolph, i now help my girls leave the same things out and we always leave crumbs if its been snowing my OH will make footprints in flour so it looks like snow has been trailed in, amazing how this works lol!

Time is going so fast now, I have just got back from watching my daughters nativity, she was amazing!!! Everyone was commenting after how much my bump has grown although it still doesn't feel like it has to me x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Aww I love the idea of the flour for snowy footprints, that's so cute. 

I know what you mean about other people commenting and not really feeling/seeing that your bump has changed that much. But maybe we don't really notice as much because the change seems so gradual but others who don't see us everyday notice the changes. 

I've only gained weight at the front, so i'm all baby bump... you couldn't tell I'm pregnant from the back. Is this the same for you and can you see a difference from when you were pregnant with your girls? I know they say that you carry only at the front when your having a boy but can gain weight everywhere else if your pregnant with girls, is this true in your case? 

I go next week for my 26 week GP check up, wonder how many pounds it will be this time. I'm in no way concerned, only gained 2lbs at my last one, so just curious at this point to see where i'm at.


----------



## Tilly87

We do the footprints and stuff because its exciting for us to see them so excited over christmas, santa and the presents.

I feel like i've looked the same for weeks now but everyone keeps commenting so my bump must have changed lol.

I don't know how much weight i've gained because i haven't been weighed since 16wks, my next appointment is at 28wks so still a while to wait, i'm sure it will go fast though. I am also all front, i can still fit in my jeans just can't do them up because my bump is so low lol. With my girls my hips got slightly wider and my face got chubbier, that hasn't happened this time so can definately see a difference.

Good luck at your check-up, i'm sure if you've only gained out front any weight gain should be healthy x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

For sure, any weight gain will be a good thing since I am just all baby bump. I have an app on my phone which says that baby should be around 1.5lbs now! It's amazing how in just a few short weeks he's gained half a pound! So I guess even if we don't notice a dirastic change in our bump size, it's definitely growing along with baby. 

It's neat to think that just carrying a different gender baby makes things different in your appearance/weight gain. Although my mom said that with both my sister and I her pregnancy weight gain was only baby, she didn't gain anywhere else (only 15lbs with my sister and 25lbs with me). So that was why I thought this baby could have been a girl because I was carrying the same as her... but I guess every person carries their baby a different way, regardless of the gender.


----------



## Tilly87

The baby is gaining lots of weight now, its amazing!! If that is how much weight they gain in a short space of time then its obvious people see a change.

I'm glad my face hasn't got chubbier this time lol. All my symptoms at the start were pretty much the same as with my other 2 pregnancies so i didn't have any clue then. Do you want babies close together after you have your first? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

We both must be super busy with Christmas plans that we aren't getting on here much recently lol. I've got all my gifts bought and wrapped... now just have to work on making the house decent for my sister and her boyfriend to stay in. We spent the evening last night cleaning up the computer/baby room. Now that DH has moved his computer out of the room we just had to dismantle the old tesk and move it out of the room to the basement, then we cleaned out the closet of junk. So it's now decent for my sister to sleep in... plus we plan to paint the room in January so we've got a bit of a head start.

Just need to get the last minute food items from the grocery store, which I plan to do on Thursday afternoon, then it's just cleaning the house friday *phew* Christmas is a lot of work haha.

How are your Christmas plans/chores coming along?

To answer your question about having our next baby. We'd like about a 2-3 year difference between our children. Because I'll be on maternity leave for 1 year and then I have to go back to work... so would like to work for a year before we start planning the next child... so that will be about 2 years and nine months-ish lol. But you never know, plans can change, if DH had a better job i'd stay home and not work, so I could have another child sooner... so maybe that may happen in the next year or two.


----------



## Tilly87

I have been super busy, with the girls being on there christmas holidays and going to see people to drop off presents so haven't been on here much. I have got a few more presents to wrap and then i will be done.

We did our food shop last night so hopefully we haven't forgot anything lol.

There are 2.5yrs between my girls, they are the best of friends most of the time but sometimes they fight and argue because they are so close and so alike.

Forgot to take my 24wk bump pic, i will take one later and post if i get chance, everyone keeps telling me how much i've grown lately and i had to take my belly button piercing out because my belly button is now flat lol x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

My sister and I are 2.5 years apart too, we were also like your girls... best friends one minute, wanting to kill each other the next lol. I'm actually going to be seeing my sister today, she is driving down with her BF to stay for Christmas! 

So I am busy getting the house clean for visitors, though I needed to take a break right now. I'm finding it much harder to get things done around here lately, I get tired out and out of breath so easily haha. 

Had a doctors appointment yesterday. Everything seems to be going great, my appointments will be every 2 weeks from now on. My GP mentioned that I will be doing the glucose test next time, have you had it and what's it like? I've heared its just really sugary? I also asked my GP if i'm bigger than most at this stage (i've had lots of comments lol) and she said I was a normal size. So looks like baby is right on track with his growing, can't wait for next year, it's going to be an exciting year!

Well if I don't hear from you in the next few days have a wonderful Christmas with your family!


----------



## Tilly87

I love the age gap between my girls, but do wonder how they will get on with their little brother when he gets older. I


----------



## Tilly87

I know they will both be good with him as a baby, because my friend has a month old boy who they can't get enough of lol. 

Hope you have a good time with your sister over christmas!

I am also finding it harder to do things and get out of breath quicker doing housework and lifting things etc.

I have never had the glucose test, but i heard people who are at high risk of diabetes have to have it. I don't have fortnightly appointments until 32wks so still a while to wait. I will have to get round to posting my bump pic lol.

Merry christmas, hope you have a good one! x


----------



## Tilly87

Hope your having a good christmas! Well here is my 24wk4day bump on christmas day, looking at the picture i think i have grown alot!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Wow yes I think you have grown a bit! Its all out front like me too lol. I need to take another picture soon, i'm at 27 weeks today! This baby has sure been active lately, he is always kicking and turning around in there, such an amazing feeling. He is also getting so much stronger, one kick the other day actually hurt lol.

My Christmas was great, but a little too busy. We stayed in town for the morning and then went to DH's family for dinner (1 hour away). We also got quite a lot of snow on x-mas day so the drive home was not nice. I think next year we will keep our plans to one family and see the other the following day, esp with a baby who will get tuckered out with such a long day lol.

How was your Christmas? I bet your girls had a lot of fun!


----------



## Tilly87

Ha ha, everyone always tells me you can't tell i'm pregnant until i turn around because i still look the same from the back lol, i couldn't believe how big i'd got until i looked at the pic lol.

Gosh 27wks! time is going so so fast, this has definately felt like the quickest pregnancy for me! Can't wait to see your bump pic and see how much you have grown.

We haven't had any snow this year, sounds like you've had a very busy christmas, my girls have had such a good time and are loving all the new toys. We prefer christmas day at home because then we get to relax once dinner and things are over. Yesterday we went to OHs parents house and didn't get home until late but it was a nice laid back day was just ready for my bed once we got in lol. 

Do you have any plans for new year celebrations? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I cant seem to figure out how to load pictures on my computer from home, so I usually just take bump pictures on days I work and do it from there. (we don't have wireless internet at home, so I use the wireless at work and can email the picture from my phone). So since i'm off all week for the holidays, I will show you a bump picture next week. 

I also can't believe how fast time is going now! It feels so real now that we got so many gifts for x-mas with the name "To Kieran From Santa" lol. DH's family gave us so much for the baby lol. I just want to get the room painted, have the crib and change table set up and sit in my rocking chair with the baby lol. We should be getting the crib and change table in January or early February and we plan to paint in the next few weeks. So time should pass quickly now!

No plans yet for New Year. DH has to work so I'll probably go to my moms and we will just make a nice meal and watch movies for the evening (its not like I can drink lol). My sister-in-law invited me over but their parties usually get pretty wild (going bar hoping and such) and it's not really something I like or can do at this time. So a nice quiet evening in with my mom will be nice. What are you up to, hiring a babysitter?


----------



## Tilly87

I usually upload photos from my camera or phone using a usb cable but you have to have compatible software on your computer.

Are that is so cute! I went sale shopping on boxing day and got some sleepsuits, socks etc at half price! My mum also got us a baby bath full of lotions, nappies and things for christmas and i bought a baby bouncer a couple of wks ago so were on the way there now lol. I plan to get my pushchair in a couple of wks as well. 

I'm sure we will be kept busy with all these things lol!

We have no plans for new year, we don't usually go out just stay in and have a takeaway and a few drinks once the girls are in bed, minus the drink for me this year lol! Its a shame your DH has to work as it will be your last new year together before Kieran arrives x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

DH usually works on New Years... he always books Christmas day/eve/boxing off so the downside to that is that he has to work on New Years. Luckily he is done by about 9pm so we can still have the countdown together. 

Had a busy day today... cleaned the house, did a bunch of laundry, etc. So I am feeling a little tired but also happy to get things in order. How was your day?


----------



## Tilly87

I suppose being a chef around this time of year is very demanding, good you can still countdown to the new year together though. I haven't been out on new year for 6yrs but i don't really mind, its only a night out after all.

I spent my morning cleaning yesterday, then my OHs step-brother and his wife came over for the day, she just found out she is pregnant so we were talking babies etc lol. Today i am taking my little girls to a birthday party but first we will have to go to town to get a present as we have been so busy all week we haven't had the chance x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I hope you have a good day out today. It must be nice having a close friend who is also pregnant, I don't seem to know anyone close by who is having a baby, but I do have friends who have young children. 

Found out over Christmas from the couple who are giving us their crib & change table set that they can give it to us by the end of January! Super excited about it but also it's made me realize how much I need to get done before then. DH and I still have to paint the nursery, which if I wasnt pregnant I'd do next weekend by myself. But since I don't want to inhale too much paint fumes and the fact that I get tired so quickly I need DH's help... which means planning this a few weeks in advance so he can book a weekend off.

Also last night my SIL and I went shopping around town (just to get out of the house as we are both not working this week)... and I found a really cute wall sticker with monkeys on (it's also a growth chart). So I am happy to have 1 decoration for the baby room! haha. 

Have you got a theme planned for your little boy? I'm still going with jungle/safari animals like monkeys, tigers, hippos, zebras etc... super cute.


----------



## Tilly87

A friend of mine also has a 7wk old baby so its nice to be able to share experiences etc but i know what you mean when i had my first child i knew no-one who was pregnant and with it being the first time i couldn't really share anything so just use to talk to my mum about pregnancy and baby stuff. 

I decorated my girls bedroom before christmas as they wanted it redone in a hello kitty theme, they just need a lightshade now lol. I don't know yet how to do the babies room i have been looking online at furniture and things i know i am going to keep the walls neutral. Everything seems much more real once you start getting the baby things, i bet your excited. 

Ahh cute, i like little monkeys, i have bought the baby some clothes and 3 items have monkeys on them lol.

Hope you have a super new year! x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Happy New Year :)

Not much to report here, just wanted to say hi. I'm back to work tomorrow and know the next 2 weeks will be busy, so I might not be on BnB much. I think i've told you a bit about my job but as a register for college courses, it's extremely busy the week before winter courses starts. So i'm expecting some long days next week... luckly my long days are not too bad though lol... working 8-4, mon-fri... which is full-time to most people, but i'm used to part-time hours haha. So i'll get on here when I can next week. 

When do your girls go back to school? Also, how are you doing? I'm feeling very big... like my stomach needs to expand soon because this baby is pushing at every angle it seems haha. Its so cool being able to feel your tummy and notice the hard spots and squishy spots... so you know where abouts he's lying. Today he seems to be very low and I keep getting kicked in the side and ribs haha.


----------



## Tilly87

Happy new year to you, did you have fun? 

Extra money for baby things for you the next couple of weeks then lol, you will be ready for a rest once the next 2 weeks are over. My girls are back at school on wednesday, although i'm not sure they want to go back as they still haven't played with all their new toys, will be nice to have a floor clear of toys in the daytime though lol.

My baby seems to be asleep most of the day and becomes more active at night lol. I still don't feel the kicks as strong as when i was pregnant with my girls because of where my placenta is placed but am starting to feel them more as baby is getting bigger. Glad your doing well, can't wait to see another bump pic to see how big you've got x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning, 

Still busy at work but i've set aside a few minutes to get on here to say hi and to post my 28 week bump picture! Quite a difference from my last photo at 24 weeks. My little one is pretty quiet during the day too... though I do get some good kicks when i'm sitting down at my desk. He seems to be the most active in the early morning hours (4am!) lol... and seems to wake me up, though I am luckly that I can usually just go back to sleep quickly. 

It is cold where you are? Today its -17 outside! Burrrrr.... The car was frozen on the inside this morning so we had to let the car run for a few minutes to warm up. I hope this cold front doesn't last long, it's freezing! lol

Well here is my bump picture, I took it this morning... I am now officially in the 3rd Trimester!
 



Attached Files:







28 weeks.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Tilly87

Hi!

Lovely neat bump you have! I think they just go to sleep when were active in the day, although i noticed a few pokes when i was sat eating my dinner today. I woke up this morning around 3am because it is so windy here, i'm such a light sleeper lol and LO was kicking i didn't get back to sleep until about 5am so quite tired today. I hope work is not to tiring for you today.

God that is cold!!! Its about 3degrees here so alot warmer than where you are and that is mega cold to me lol, we are having some pretty strong winds at the moment though!

Congrats on 3rd tri, not much longer now! x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yes its very, very cold... I thought there was something wrong with our heating when I got up but I think our poor heater has to work really hard to keep a 20 degree temp in the house, so it felt colder inside than usual... no wonder with -17! Though they are expecting the temperature to rise by the end of the week to -7! lol thats balmy compared to right now haha!

It's busy again today at work but at least everything I do is at a computer, so I only need to get up to go to the printer lol. 

Only a few more weeks until you join me in 3rd tri!


----------



## Tilly87

God, i wouldn't be able to deal with them temps but i guess if your use to it you do lol. I just hate the cold lol.

I can't stand up for really long periods of time, the other day in the bank i was stood in the queue for so long and started getting all hot and felt sick, i hope that doesn't happen again. Glad work isn't to hardcore for you at the moment.

In the UK 3rd tri starts at 27wks, which is next week for me. What does it start at in Canada? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I think 3rd Trimester varies between 27 or 28 weeks here, depends on which book or website you look at. 

I haven't felt faint when standing for long periods but I don't know if I have had to stand for a long period anytime recently. I hope it doesnt last for you.. though we will only be getting bigger and these things will just be getting harder. 

We are not used to this temperature, it happens once in awhile each winter... so I haven't felt it like this since sometime last winter. I hope it warms soon, glad I bought my maternity winter coat haha. 

Can't wait to get home soon (just 40 mins) so tired today. I hope i'm not getting a cold, my sinuses feel tight too.


----------



## Tilly87

Around the same time then. I know it varies from place to place.

Things do get harder as you get bigger but you manage lol.

I'm watching a program now called one born every minute, i don't know if they have it where you are but its based on a maternity ward with real experiences.

I had a cold over christmas, normally i'm pretty imune to these things, hope it doesn't turn into a cold for you x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I went to bed early last night and had a very good sleep but I feel tired again today... must just be tired from carrying all this extra weight around lol. Don't feel like i'm getting sick which is good, thought so yesterday but don't feel it today. Is your cold gone now?

Yes, I've seen One Born Every Minute... it's a good program... though the one I see is based in the states. Also, it doesn't seem to be on very often over here so I haven't got to see an episode in awhile. 

I got a call from my GP yesterday to say she has booked us an appointment to go meet the doctor who will be delivering us! So i'm excited to meet him but it's not until Feb 21st. The funny thing is that there really is only a 50% chance we will have this doctor on our delivery day as in our local hospital there are only 2 doctors who deliver babies, so we get whoever is on call that day lol. But it will still be good to go see the maternity ward so we know what to do/go on the day.

DH has also booked a weekend off this month (21-22) so we can paint the baby's room! Plus DH's father emailed me this week to say that the bedroom furniture that we are getting from a family friend is really anytime, so he will be bringing the crib and change table for us in the next few weeks! So excited to get this room put togther... I feel sort of anxious to get it all ready, though I realize that we have lots of time left.... Must be a nesting thing. lol


----------



## Tilly87

How was your day, not to busy i hope?

I know the feeling, i try to go to bed early but wake up feeling exhausted, definately must be the strain of pregnancy lol. Yes my cold has gone thankfully, are you ok?

They have a series of One born every minute every year over here and it is UK based, they can be funny to watch sometimes lol.

How exciting, before the birth we only get to meet the midwives who care for us during pregnancy so normally on the actual birth day the midwives and doctors are strangers. Will be nice for you to visit the maternity ward so you can get familiar with where you are having your baby, that doesn't happen over here.

You must be really excited about decorating Kierans room and getting your furniture, i can't wait to do ours, but it won't be until Feb. My pushchair was delivered today and i decided it was about time to write a list of things we need, times going far to quickly! x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh a LIST! lol Great idea, I think i'll do that too. 

Glad your cold is gone, i'm fine, just sleepy. Fell asleep on the couch a few minutes ago but was woken up by someone knocking on the door lol. I think i'm going to go make dinner now. 

Have you picked a name yet or do you have a couple?


----------



## Tilly87

I think i make lists for just about everthing lol! but at least that way nothing is forgotten.

Just got up and got showered its around 7am here and i am so tired i can barely open my eyes, so much more tiring than my last 2 pregnancies, i think its because i don't get chance to nap this time with having the 2 girls aready and keep getting broken sleep.

Are you eating healthily, some days i eat far to much and junk food to, really not good lol.

We haven't picked a name yet but still really like Ashton and Blake, OH likes Kai but i hate it so thats a definate no x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I like Blake the most out of your choices, though Ashton is nice too... I actually don't mind the name Kai, very original.

I'm the same with the eating, some days I eat really well and others not so much. I got so much candy/chocolate for x-mas that I feel guilty eating so much. I'm not concerned with gaining weight, more just the amount of sugar i'm consuming makes me nervous... I have the glucose test on Monday so we shall see. I wonder of juvenile diabetes is a somewhat hereditary thing... my aunt (on my dad's side) had it with my cousin and we have diabetes on my mom's side of the family. Thats somehting I should ask my doctor on monday.

I have also felt extremely tired this week too... I go to be early and seem to sleep ok, but I'm getting up to use the washroom each night again and I seem to wake up each time I turn over. But I bet its just that time of the pregnancy now where we get tired easier.


----------



## Tilly87

Thanks, i really want to find him a name soon but i don't think he will get one until hes born, would be nice to call him something other than baby though lol.

We also got lots of chocolate for christmas, so keep finding myself munching on it, really not good lol. I have never had to have the glucose test but a friend of mine had it in both her pregnancies because she had close family members who have diabetes, we don't get tested for it here unless we are in the high risk group. I hope your glucose test goes well.

I also have to get up to go to the bathroom every night then find it hard to get back to sleep, its definately normal in 3rd tri to start feeling tired again all of a sudden. This week it has been uncomfortable to bend down because my bump is now high up beneath my ribs x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I think in Canada they do the glucose test to all pregnant women, regardless of family/personal history. I'll let you know how it goes lol.

I find the my little one is quite high at times and seems to kick/push on my ribs too!... speaking of which, he's doing it now lol. I also am finding that I wake up with a sore back too... I think I roll onto my back a bit when I sleep so there is a lot of weight on my back through the night and so it's sore when I get up. Luckily once I've got up and showered it seems to feel better. 

I also find that the baby prefers me to sleep on my left side (though I think thats the side thats suggested to us in pregnancy)... but last night I wanted to turn over onto my right side and everytime I did he would kick me in the side on my right, like I was squishing him or something? Weird lol. So I had to turn back onto my left. It's going to get much harder to sleep if I have to keep staying in one position... our bodies really are not our own anymore lol!

How is your weekend going? I'm not up to much, doing some housework and spent the afternoon with my Mom yesterday... we went out for lunch and watched some movies in the evening. My weekends/weekdays are about to get a lot busier once Kieran comes along, can't wait!


----------



## Tilly87

Its good they do the glucose test for all pregnant women because sometimes family history doesn't really matter with these things.

I'm quite lucky, so far i haven't suffered with a sore back although i do get an achey back and shoulders if i've done alot of housework or the ironing lol.

When baby is not moving much he always seems to be on my left side, he must be comfortable there but it makes my bump an odd shape lol! I find it really difficult to get comfortable at night and seem to toss and turn on both sides and then get kicked in the side that i lay on lol. He is also becoming more active in the day to!

My weekend was good, i went to see a friend saturday and my sister visited sunday, although i have an essay to finish for the 11th, i am only halfway through and can't think eeek!!! Glad you had a good weekend, and they will get alot busier but in a good way lol x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I hope you've been able to get some of your essay done, is the writers block done?

Sounds like your baby movement is like mine. Only I think my boy is favouring my right side, so I get kicked in the left side all the time lol. 

So had my doctors appointment yesterday, only gained 1lb since my last appointment 3 weeks ago, and thats over the holidays! lol. So far i've only gained 7lbs! lol, crazy since i'm eating like a horse these days. I also didn't have the glucose test yet. I guess you need to drink the sugary stuff and then they take your blood an hour later... since I went to my scheduled appointment at 3:30 and they close at 4, there wasnt enough time. So i have to go back on Friday.. not good because I have to take more time off work. Luckily my work is very accommodating, I just feel guilty because its our busiest time (and I get extra hours which is nice). Oh well, DH reminded me that this is way more important, which he is right.

So are your girls getting excited about having a little brother? Did you tell them when you found out the sex and how did they react?


----------



## Tilly87

I finally got my essay done, my deadline is today so i managed it in time, since being pregnant i have found it hard to concentrate, really need to get some early nights lol.

Wow 7lbs your whole pregnancy, that is really good! I have no idea how much i weigh i haven't been weighed since 16wks but i have my next midwife appointment on tuesday so probably will get weighed then. Your DH is right the test is important and its good that your employment is so good with you, letting you take time off for all your appointments. 

We told the girls after we had the scan, my eldest was at school but my youngest was with us because she only has nursery in the mornings, she kept saying she wanted a sister lol but my eldest said i won't be able to share my toys with a boy lol. They are both very excited now though and my eldest wants to help pick his name. I think they will love having a baby around the house lol x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yes, I've also noticed that my concentration has gotten worse since being pregnant. I also feel quite lazy some days too. I used to be so good with doing things like the dishes every night, now a days it's done every other day or so... it's just me and DH but they pile up quick. But I also find that once I get started with cleaning I go crazy and do everything lol. I'm sure i'll get into a routine once the baby comes which will be good.

Did you have a routine when your children were newborn?

Edit: I just noticed that LO is a squash today! wow that seems huge lol.


----------



## Tilly87

I agree, some days i just want to lay there and feel tired although i've not done alot. I have to clean everyday though because it gets so messy with OH and 2 children if i don't lol. Also once i start cleaning i also go a little mad and then feel exhausted, i think sometimes we just need to relax a little. 

After both my children were born it took a few weeks to get into a routine, the good thing with my first was i could lay down and have a nap inbetween feeds and stuff but with my 2nd i wasn't able to do this so found myself more tired. I think it will take a couple of wks again this time to sort a routine that suits us all, i'm so glad my OH will be taking a wk or 2 off work. 

It is huge, i was looking online the other night and baby is now approx 37cm and 2.5lbs lol x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yes, a routine will definately make things easier. Once I'm home on maternity leave I can sort out the house easier, do a little cleaning each day, rather than everything on the weekend which is what I do now.

I know, I can't believe how big they are getting. I have another thread here on bnb (March Mama's), with about 25-30 women all due in march. And we have actually had 2 women already give birth! One lady had her baby a day or two before x-mas at just 25 weeks, the baby was only 1lb but is done well now. The other lady had her baby on Monday due to her water breaking, baby was born at 3lbs, so is doing pretty well (I think she was due at the beginning of March, so might be a few weeks ahead of us in gestation). It's amazing how small they can survive!


----------



## Tilly87

Its definately easier to do cleaning everyday so you can keep on top of it and have a little rest, don't know how much i will get done once the baby is born and i'm never happy with OHs cleaning skills lol.

I saw in 3rd tri someone gave birth at 29wks! must be so scary to have a baby at that stage of pregnancy and they look so fragile but it is good they are doing well, its amazing how hard babies fight to be here. 

I had my 1st DD at 36+6wks and my 2nd at 39+2 so wondering if this LO will be early or late.

I am so tired today, i seem to wake up exhausted and i have taken over a mum and toddler group because the lady in charge is on maternity, this was on this afternoon, i really need to get more sleep lol! 

How are you feeling? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Wow at 36 weeks, how big was your daughter then? It's a little scary to think that i'll be 30 weeks next week, so if baby came early I could potentially have him by the end of next month! Lets hope he remains cooking until at least march lol.

I'm feeling ok right now, but had a crappy nights sleep. I kept tossing and turning and I woke up in the night because my right hip was sore, baby must have been pushing on that area. I found getting out of bed and stretching my legs helped me relax enough to go back to sleep. I can't imagine how hard it's going to get when baby is bigger! lol. 

What did you have to do with the toddler group? Sounds like fun.

So the weather here is really bad today. We are having freezing rain right now, when we left for work it took DH 15 mins to scrape the inch of ice off the car. And the rain is just getting worse! Now the roads are like skating rinks and all of the trees are an inch in ice too... so I'm hopeing they let us all leave work soon because the freezing rain is supposed to continue until tonight! The news didn't call for the weather to be this bad, it was supposed to freezing rain a little then turn to snow, but now it's only freezing rain... which is worse. So I'm hoping everyone gets home safely because it's deadly on the roads... good thing I live 5 mins away from work.


----------



## Tilly87

I was shocked she was born at 36wks because everyone told me i would be overdue lol! She weighed 6lb3oz which was a good weight for how far pregnant i was. I'm sure you will be fine and little man will remain where he is until March!

I think its just so difficult to get comfortable now that we get less sleep and still wake up tired.

I open up the group and sort out all the activities for the afternoon i then have to clear away everything, clean up and make sure everythings turned off and locked. It is alot of fun but can be tiring being on your feet all afternoon.

Freezing rain sounds awful and definately dangerous, good job you don't live far from work! I hope it gets better by tomorrow, will you be at work tomorrow if the weather doesn't get any better? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Wow your daughter was a good weight for her date, just think how big she could have been at 40 weeks, ouch lol. 

So I'm back at work today even though I think the weather is worse today then yesterday. I guess the college is reluctant to close but it seems the weather gets worse each hour.

Woke up to more freezing rain, everything has a layer of ice coating it. The trees were all hunched over because of the ice weighing down the branches. It has now turned to fluffy white snow, and coming down fast... so the rain under the snow is definately frozen. So I'm going to have to be very careful not to slip today. Hopefully the roads will be ok soon, they were nicely sanded when we drove into work but now that sand will be under the snow so I'm assuming the roads will be worse soon. Good thing I'm only working until noon today and can be home safely for the afternoon and evening. I'll try to post a picture of the weather so you can see, its beautiful to look at lol.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Heres a picture of the view outside the window of my work. If you can believe it, just hours ago we could still see the grass under the layers of ice. So much snow in the last hour and a half. See how the trees are all layered with ice? It was cool listening outside last night at the ice cracking on all the branches, good thing the power lines haven't come down yet, I like my heating lol.
 



Attached Files:







Winter storm - Jan 13, 2012.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Tilly87

Hmmm i don't like to think of her weight if we got to 40wks lol but at the time a midwife told me she would of been around 8.5lbs if i had carried her for the next few wks.

Wow it does look nice but not to good if its slippery, you will have to be so careful! Wouldn't be very good if the power went down, that would be awful! It was -1 here this morning and i thought that was freezing, we only had a little frost lol.

Good job you finish work early today hopefully before the weather gets any worse x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Home nice and safe. We got about 15cm of snow during the day but its now stopped. So we made it home and were able to leave the car at home and walk across the street to the hospital to get my glucose test done... the sugary drink wasnt bad. We have a snow blower luckily so it wasn't too much work for DH to dig us out of the driveway. So hopefully by morning the roads will be ok, I keep hearing the snow plough going by. My mom and I are going to Ottawa (1 hour drive) to do some shopping tomorrow, there is a big Babies R US there, IKEA and fabric land... so hopefully we can get some baby stuff and fabric for the nursery (if the roads are ok by then).

What are your plans this weekend?


----------



## Tilly87

Gosh 15cm is alot, hope it doesn't snow to much so you can go on your shopping trip! Is the hospital not far from you either? that will be good when you go into labour if you don't have to travel far. Hope you get good results from your glucose test, i heard the drink they give you isn't to nice!

Last night i decided to tackle my spare room and cupboards and now have 4 bin bags full of stuff to get rid of lol, glad i did it now than before i am to big though. I am just going to relax today and on sunday OHs parents are taking our girls out to the cinema, so a pretty boring weekend this week lol x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Had a successful trip shopping today. I got a stroller and infant car seat on sale, $100 off! They had a floor model for us to try out and I think it should be pretty easy to work, we figured out how to fold down the stroller and fit the car seat into it pretty easy, so with a little practice it should be easy.

I also got a a book case for the baby room, to use to put toys or whatever on. Didn'y find anything at the fabric store, so am still looking for fabric for the crib set. Crib sets are so expensive to buy.

The roads were ok after our huge snow storm, the ploughs must have been out all night.

The hospital is basically across the street from us. We live on a hill and the hospital is at the bottom of the hill, so a 5 minute walk... very convenient! 

Well enjoy your relaxing weekend, take the time to rest your feet for that little one. I'm feeling pretty sore after my day out shopping but I'm sure after a nice long nights sleep I'll be fine in the morning.


----------



## Tilly87

Bet your pleased you got your pushchair and carseat, especially on sale!! as there so expensive. 

Babies room is now ready to be plastered and decorated, just need to get a cot etc for his room, but he will be sleeping in the moses basket next to our bed for the first couple of months but will be definately finishing in there before the birth. 

Crib and cot sets are mighty expensive, i still have to get the bedding for the cot to lol. Really can't wait to finish shopping for baby items now!

Hope you get time to relax after shopping, it gets quite tiring being on your feet all day.

Gosh you are not far from the hospital, very convenient for all the appointments lol. The hospital is around 15miles away from us so not far to drive.

Hope you enjoy the rest of your weekend! x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

What ideas do you have for the baby room? If you are plastering the walls then I assume you are going to be painting it too, have you got a colour in mind? What sort of decorations or theme have you got?

We are still doing a safari/african animal theme... with monkeys, lions, giraffes, zebras, etc. We are painting the room a nice yellowly-orange/brown colour... really light colour and it goes with the safari theme. I bought a wall sticker thats got monkey's on it and it's also a growth chart... i've also got other wall stickers in the animals to put up too. So excited to get the room together now! 

So i'm really procrastinating right now lol.. been on the computer for a few hours now (12:15pm here) and still in my jammies, I need to clean the house. Its been a nice relaxing morning and I'm not going to feel guilty haha. But I really should get a move on.

DH and I are going to his x-mas work party tonight (yes, x-mas, they have it after christmas because they have to close the restauant and its too busy before and during christmas to close). So i'm planning to have some fun, but wont be out late as I work tomorrow. 

Have a good sunday.


----------



## Tilly87

We haven't decided on a theme yet but we are doing the walls a neutral cream/beige colour, i want something that will last for a few years before we have to decorate again. I'm not sure whether to carry on with neutral colours for bedding, curtains etc or have blue instead. 

Your theme sounds really cute, our baby will have the smallest room so we really have to use space saving furniture. Bet you can't wait to decorate, i wish my OH would hurry up and plaster so i can paint lol.

Your entitled to relax, you won't get much time to yourself once little Kieran comes along lol.

Hope you enjoyed your night out and didn't get to tired x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

That is the same reason we have chosen a paint colour that is quite light and neutral, we don't want to have to paint again in the future. We are expecting to only stay in our home for about 5 years (there is no room for baby #2 in future as there is only 2 bedrooms). Also, the wall stickers are supposed to just peel off, so that should be easy.

We had a nice night out. The party was held at an Indian Restaurant where they provided a buffet for dinner. I'm not used spicy food as I can't even take mild heat usually haha... but they provided lots of non-spicy food which was really tasty. DH was in heaven because he LOVES spicy food lol. It was nice to go out together and do something different for a change.


----------



## Tilly87

OH wants us to move eventually as he thinks our house isn't big enough once the girls and baby get bigger, we do have 3 bedrooms and it is not a bad size house, not small but not big lol. My girls have wall stickers and they peel off easy but you have to wash the walls with warm soapy water else they leave marks after being taken off. 

I love Indian and spicy food but since being pregnant i can't seem to be able to eat much spice. Glad you had a good night, you don't get many once you have babies lol.

I ordered my change bag today, can't wait to get it! I now need carseat, cot/mattress, NB vests, cot bedding, change mat, steriliser, bottles, and things for hospital. Still feels like alot but i'm sure its not going to take much longer now x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Good to know about the stickers, I'll make sure to wash the walls after I take them off in future if I need to.

It doesn't seem like you need that much stuff still. I still need crib, change table (coming this weekend)... mattress, diper bag, diaper disposer (like a diaper genie or something) and of course all the little things (clothing, bath stuff, diapers, bottles, formula, etc...). I'm supposed to wait until after the baby shower to buy the little things, so I don't end up with 2 of everything lol. 

We finally got the car seat and stoller out of my mom's car (it was stuck in a box in her back seat). So DH and I spent the evening get it put together and playing around with how it all works. I even made space in the front hall closet for the stoller to go! lol. It's nice to be able to do these things a little at a time and cross them off your list.


----------



## Tilly87

I still need nappies and things to, but going to wait until mid-march to get those things, i just want the big expensive items out the way lol.

When will you be having your baby shower? 

Ooops i haven't even taken my pushchair out the box i've been so busy lol. Good job you found a storage place for it now, I want to make things a little more minimalistic before baby comes so i will have less to do when i'm really tired from night feeds etc.

So i had my midwife appointment today, everything seems well, she is quite happy with babies progress but my uterus is measuring between 26.5 and 27, it should be 28 but shes not to worried as i am only small she said its quite normal for my size but she will keep an eye on the measurements at my future appointments. Next week i will have to have bloods taken and my anti-d injection and only 4wks until my next scan! I will take a bump pic in the next couple of days to compare with the last one.

How are you feeling today? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

The baby shower is going to be the last week of February... can't wait, my sister will be coming down and I haven't seen her since Christmas. 

Perhaps your baby is just having a quiet week and will grow really quickly in the next few. I definately saw things slow down between 20-26 weeks... but he has really grown fast in the last few weeks! Hopefully things will be fine when you have your next appointment. 

My appointments are now every 2 weeks... will yours change to every 2 weeks soon? Mine changed at 28 weeks, before then they were every 4 weeks. 

Feeling fine today... doing some filing at work... so not nice to be bending over the files but I'm just doing them a bit at a time so I don't hurt my back or put my legs to sleep if i'm kneeling lol. How are you feeling today, are you able to get a good nights sleep as I know you mentioned that you were having trouble recently.


----------



## Tilly87

Only another month or so, must be so exciting! have you got someone planning your baby shower for you? In the UK we don't have baby showers, would be nice though lol.

I hope the baby just slowed down, the midwife said she will keep an eye on growth and isn't concerned unless he drops below the lines on the growth graph. She didn't seem to concerned when she said it and said he had a strong heartbeat.

I have a scan at 32wks then my appointments will be every fortnight, hopefully they will tell me baby is healthy on the scan so i don't have to worry. 

Glad your having an easy time at work, have you decided when you will be leaving for maternity? I'm sleeping not to bad thanks but get up at least once to pee lol, how are your nights? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh there are lots of people planning the baby shower lol. Its going to be held at my mom's house but my mother-in-law, sister-in-law and my sister are all arranging things. Everyone is super excited to help! - again, first grandbaby and great-grandbaby...so you can imagine.

A strong heart beat is the main thing, so like you said, he's just not in a growth spurt at the minute but probably will be growing strong by your next appointment. Your lucky you get a scan at 32 weeks... I'm not anticipating another scan, though they might do one near the end to check which position baby is in if they can't tell. 

At this time I'm still not sure when I will be leaving for maternity leave. My boss just told me that I can stay as long as I want... so I'm thinking i'll be working until at least the first week or two in March. Baby is due on the 28th of March, so I'll probably be ok to work until close to the middle of March. 

Sleeping for me has been ok recently. No new charlie horses in my legs, I think I'm so paranoid of getting them that I almost wake myself up when I stretch in my sleep to prevent them! I'm also getting up to pee each night now too, which is probably a good thing becuase I can stretch my legs a little and it helps them from being restless. Have you got restless legs?


----------



## Tilly87

A baby shower sounds like lots of fun, i bet with this being the 1st grandchild etc you will get tons of presents! so won't need to do much shopping after lol.

Yes i'm glad she pointed out a strong heartbeat because at the time i was sort of worried he hadn't grown or something. We normally only get the 12wk and 20wk scan but because my placenta is anterior this scan is to check if its away from my cervix because at my 20wk scan it was low down in front of my cervix. If it hasn't moved up at the scan then they will need to plan a c-section, i'm really hoping it has moved up out of the way so i can have a natural birth like i did the last 2 times.

Wow you are brave working that long, i worked until the day before i gave birth with my 1st but she was born at 36wks so i never got chance to leave lol. Least working later on will give you more chance to spend time with the baby when hes born.

I haven't had cramp this pregnancy, but had it in my last 2 so i guess theres still time. I think its good for us to stretch our legs in the middle of the night and i have no trouble getting back to sleep once i'm in bed again now as i'm so tired lol. I have been getting heartburn over the last week or so though, have you had any heartburn? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

No heartburn for me yet... though it was one of my earliest signs of pregnancy. I never have heartburn but I did get it a lot about a week before I found out I was pregnant, I think that was one of the signs where I thought I might be pregnant. No heartburn since though.

Last night I must have been having a very vivid dream because I smacked DH in the middle of the night haha. I was dreaming that our kitty was trying to scoot past us out the door (he tries to escape all the time but is an inside cat)... and in my sleep I actually reached out to stop him from escaping and I hit DH on the arm. Woke us both up, oops lol. Have you had any vivid dreams recently, I havent had any for a few weeks now until last night.

Edit: OOOHHH just noticed i'm 30 weeks today! So exciting and a little scary to think that there is only 10ish more weeks to go! Also, if I were to have Kieran at exactly 36 weeks like your first, then he'd be born on Feburary 29th (leap year), wouldn't that be strange.


----------



## Tilly87

I never normally get heartburn but i always seem to get it in the 3rd tri of pregnancy, god knows why lol. 

Ooops your poor DH lol! I haven't had any vivid dreams recently but i did get them alot in early pregnancy. Our cat is an indoor cat to but is always trying to get out of windows and stuff lol.

Congrats on 30wks!!! Wow that is strange, i forgot its a leap year this year. My birthday is in 24days and OH is taking me out, will be nice to have a night out, just the 2 of us before baby arrives.

I will take a bump pic tomorrow and see if you notice any difference! x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I just looked up what causes heartburn in 3rd trimester and this is what it says: 

Heartburn
During the third trimester, your growing uterus might push your stomach out of its normal position &#8212; which can contribute to heartburn. To keep stomach acid where it belongs, eat small meals and drink plenty of fluids between meals. Avoid fried foods, carbonated drinks, citrus fruits or juices, and spicy foods. If these tips don't help, ask your health care provider about antacids. 

Maybe it will help you to avoid certain foods to prevent it? I also remember hearing that if you have heartburn your baby will be born with lots of hair... it could be an old wives tale but I seem to remember it was true in a few stories i've heard. My MIL said DH was born with lots of hair and she had bad heartburn... my mom had no heartburn and my sister and I were bald at birth lol. Were your girls born with lots of hair?

Can't wait to see your newest bump picture!


----------



## Tilly87

I do eat alot of citrus fruits and fruit juice, so maybe that could be the cause! Thanks i didn't even think to look it up as i have some gaviscon lol.

Both my daughters had a full head of hair when they were born so maybe the old wives tale could be true! 

I haven't had a chance to take a bump pic yet but i will update later when i'm not to busy, today has been madness lol.

How are you feeling? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Your entitled to a busy day with 2 little ones. I hope you get a relaxing evening at least.

I'm feeling fine, can't wait until I get home and can get into my comfy jammies/sweat pants lol. Even my maternity pants are getting too tight now. I bought a new pair of maternity jeans (a size larger) at the beginning of the week but they need washing first and I haven't had chance, so I'm suffering in the too small pair today lol. Have you found this problem yet with your maternity clothing getting tight?


----------



## Tilly87

I hope so to, i will need to relax as i have a busy day again tomorrow but i prefer to be busy anyway. 

I do exactly the same lol, as soon as i get home i will change into my pjs my jeans seem to dig into my bump. My trousers and underwear are starting to dig in now, so i will need to buy new underwear soon! I wear leggings alot now as they are just so much more comfortable. x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Leggings are a good idea but here it's too cold for leggings at this time of the year. I'm at work and luckily wearing a long shirt as my maternity jeans are unbuttoned haha - they dig into my bump now too.

It's been a strange day at work today... a bunch of staff are at a meeting on our other campus location, so it's unusualy quiet. Our work emails have been down all day, which is what I spend the majority of my time doing, answering emails. And now our heating system is down... luckily I have less than half an hour to go until I can leave... it's not cold yet but it will be soon if they don't fix it. And because of this I'm very bored haha... a huge difference compared to the last few weeks when it was super crazy busy... I prefer to be busy like you, time drags by on days like this.


----------



## Tilly87

Owe yeh i forgot it had been really cold over where you are.

I bet you are counting down the minutes lol. I hate being bored because time just goes so slow, maybe tomorrow will be a little busier for you so you don't get to bored.

Have you got any plans for the weekend?

Anyway here are my bump pics 28wks1day


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Awesome bump picture! I think your bump is bigger than mine, but like you, I'm all baby. You can't tell i'm pregnant from the back, I bet it's the same for you. 

How was your weekend? Mine was busy. I didn't have to work Friday, so I spent the day cleaning the house and preping the baby room for painting. On Saturday, DH and I painted the ceiling in the bedroom (white, it just needed a nice new coat) and then DH's family came over for a late lunch, early dinner. On Sunday we painted the walls in the baby room... chose a nice light yellowy-orange. The room looks great, can't wait to get it all set up now.

DH's parents also brought the baby furniture (crib and change table) when they came down. So we have mostly everything now for the baby! Since we only finished painting last night, we plan to get the furniture in the room this afternoon after work, can't wait! The only thing that won't be set up is the crib since we are missing one part that DH's parents couldnt fit in the car haha... they are bringing it next weekend for us. 

I promise to post pictures of the room once it's fully complete, which should be by next week... some wall stickers I ordered are coming in next weekend.

How was your weekend?


----------



## Tilly87

Thanks, yeh my bump is all baby!! I think it looks huge from the front but people keep telling me i'm small lol. Compared to my normal flat stomach its massive!! Everyone always tells me you can't tell i am pregnant until i turn around, i think its funny lol.

Sounds like you had a busy weekend with painting and family visiting. Hope you got chance to relax to.

I can't wait to see your nursery pictures i bet it will look awesome once its finished, i haven't even started lol!

I have a hospital appointment tomorrow for blood to be taken and my anti-d injection, i will let you know how it goes. x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Good luck tomorrow. What is the anti-d injection? 

Phew it's been a busy day at work today. Glad to be going home in a few mintues... plan to relax a little tonight :)


----------



## Tilly87

Thanks, you have to have anti-d if you have a negative blood group because anti-bodies in your body could fight against the babies. I'm sure all will be fine because i have had them in my previous pregnancies and my little girls are perfect.

Hope you had plenty of time to relax! x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh I have actually heard of that before. Don't you need the injection after you give birth as well, for future potential pregnancies too?

I did have a relaxing evening last night. DH cooked me dinner and I played the Sims lol. I had planned to move the baby furniture back into the nursery (it's piled in our room while we were painting) but I was too tired last night. My back was a little sore too. So I just took it easy last night. My brother and sister-in-law are coming over for dinner tonight, perhaps I can put everyone to work moving the furniture into the room haha. 

I also got another one of those horrible charlie horses in my calf again last night. My god they hurt! lol. DH woke up because of my wimpering, it's hard to stop the leg cramp once it starts and they kill. Have you had any?

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Tilly87

Well i am back from the hospital i had bloods taken ad my injection and all is well, so not much to update. Yes you do need the injection after birth if your baby is a positive blood group (they test the cord after birth) both my girls were positive and i had the injection so i sort of expect this baby to be positive to.

Glad you had time to relax, i would get everyone to work moving the furniture lol. I'm sure they will be happy to help you out.

Oh i hate cramp, i haven't had any this pregnancy but i got them alot in my 1st pregnancy and a few times in my 2nd so am quite surprised i haven't had any. Has your midwife got any advice on what to do to stop them? 

I'm feeling good today, i stayed in bed a little later this morning while my OH took my daughter to school, he was off work to come with me to the hospital so it was nice to not have to get up so early lol, how are you feeling? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I'm planning to ask my doctor on Thursday at my next appointment what causes the leg cramps. I've only had about 3 or 4 of them in the last few months but I'm wondering if there is something I can do to prevent them or if it's just another fun part of pregnancy lol. 

Glad everything went well at the hospital for you. It's nice your DH let you sleep in this morning, I think I take advantage of sleeping in on weekends because I dont yet have little ones. I'm sure I'd appreciate sleeping in once the baby is here. 

I'm currently snacking on some lemon poppy seed cake, so yummy... I definately need the boost in the morning these days, especially since I don't drink anything caffeinated anymore.


----------



## Tilly87

Yeh i would ask because they aren't very nice, if theres something you can do to avoid them that would make things easier. 

It can be hard already having children, its not very often you get a chance to relax lol, i think my OH understands that i'm feeling more tired now which is nice.

I love lemon and poppy seed muffins they are so yummy! You don't drink any caffeine now, wow thats good, i have cut down since being pregnant but haven't stopped completely. 

Its 6pm here and i'm tired again, will have to get myself an early night lol x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I still have some caffeine... I never drank coffee, I stopped drinking Pepsi (though I have the occassional ginger ale) and I drink naturally decafinated tea now. So the only thing that has caffeine in now is chocolate lol. I guess I try to limit my caffeine so that when I do have some it's a low amount (like if I go out and have iced tea or something to drink). 

DH and I plan to have at least one more child in the future, so I will soon know what its like to be pregnant and also have to look after another little one. We'd like about 2.5 years inbetween our children, so it'll be a few years before I know lol. ... only 9ish weeks until I know what its like with 1 child though :)


----------



## Tilly87

I normally drink alot of coffee but rarely ate chocolate and at the mo i am just drinking around 3 cups of tea so quite an improvement to me lol.

It is hard work already having a child but it is definately worth it, i don't think i would of liked to just have one child, i enjoy them to much lol.

Anyway my doctor rang me today after my blood tests yesterday and told me i need to get a prescription of iron tablets because i am anaemic, it explains why i feel so exhausted all the time lol. I pick up the tablets friday.

How are you today? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh wow anaemic, no wonder you've been tired. Good thing some pills can help regulate this and hopefully you'll be feeling less tired soon. 

I'm alright today. Feeling tired as well as I didn't sleep well last night. We went to bed slightly later than usual (12pm lol) as we had my brother and sister-in-law over for the evening. So I got a few less hours sleep then usual but then I couldn't relax my legs last night. I think I was subconsciously trying not to stretch them in my sleep for fear of causing another major leg cramp. So I kept waking up through the night to get comfortable and needed to get up a few times to stretch out my legs. They are very sore this morning and feel like I ran a marathon lol. As I get up at 6am for work, I am very tired now lol, perhaps I should have called in sick and took a day to relax.

I am planning to ask my doctor tomorrow if there is anything I can do to help the cramps. A lady at work (one of our nursing teachers) said charlie horse leg cramps are caused by a lack of calcium and that I need some calcium pills. This is a little strange to me since I've been craving so much calcium and have been living off milk, yogurt, frozen yogurt etc for weeks! lol. Anyways, I seem to be getting a lot of convicting advice on what causes these, so I'm not sure who to believe at this point... so hopefully my doctor can shed some light lol.


----------



## Tilly87

I'm hoping the pills work to, my last blood tests were at 12wks and they were fine so its progressed recently.

Hope you get plenty of sleep tonight and don't wake up to much, you should definately talk to your doctor especially as it is now affecting your sleep, you need as much rest as possible. If it is a lack of calcium, thats shocking if your having a lot of milk products. I didn't think i would be anaemic as i take pregnancy vitamins so assumed i would be getting any extra vitamins and minerals i need from these. 

I am going to watch one born every minute tonight, although all the big 9-10lb babies being born on the show is scaring me about birth lol x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I take my pregnancy vitamins too... so not really sure if these leg cramps are really diet related or just that the baby is pushing on different nerves and causing the discomfort... or just the general fact that i'm carrying more weight then usual and my legs are feeling the effects. 

I plan to go to bed early tonight and may have a nap when I get home this afternoon... I love having an excuse to nap :)


----------



## Tilly87

Well i hope your doctor can shed some light on why you are getting leg cramps so much. I woke up this morning and felt really faint and my vision felt a bit blurred, i think it must be the lack of iron in my blood, really can't wait to get my iron tablets tomorrow so i feel a bit more energetic.

Hope you had a chance to relax and feel well today x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I went home yesterday afternoon after work and had a nice long nap on the couch. DH had warmed up my magic bag (heat compress) and I applied it to my sore achy back lol. I think with the warmth and resting my belly on the couch took the pressure off my back it and feels much better today. Have you noticed your upper-mid back is sore?

I had a good nights sleep last night, so I am feeling much more energetic today :) Got my next doctors appointment today, so I'll let you know how it goes. 

I hope you take it easy today, we don't want you passing out. Hopefully those iron pills will work right away.


----------



## Tilly87

Do you get a sore back alot? I haven't really had any back pain apart from my back does hurt when i'm doing ironing or alot of housework but i just have to sit down for a while and then i'm ok. Glad you had a chance to relax and are feeling better for it today.

I hope your doctors appointment goes well and everything is ok with you and baby.

I have just got back from holding the weekly toddler group i do and my head is killing, i have had a headache all day, i have to pick my daughter up in an hour from her after school club and then do tea and clean up, i really can't wait to rest tonight beacuse i feel like rubbish, hopefully i will wake up feeling better tomorrow x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I don't get a sore back a lot but I definately have been finding it happening more often. When i'm at work all day sitting at the computer I get sore and if I'm home doing house work then it gets sore too. But usually a hot compress for a little while takes most of it away.

Do you think your head ache is due to your anemeia? Or maybe its because your tired from your anemeia that is causing a head ache. You'll be so glad to get those pills tomorrow. 

It's quite a toll on our bodies being pregnant, I guess we don't realize how much we take for granted when we are not pregnant and running around doing things as normal. I hope you get some time to relax this evening x


----------



## Tilly87

I read that backache is really common in 3rd tri because our muscle soften and relax... Glad you can find some relief for when it happens though.

I think i have a headache because i am so tired, I don't go to work but i don't get much time to relax so will just have to start taking things a little easier, i really hope the pills make a difference.

It is a big strain on our bodies and i think sometimes we forget that we can't do all the things we use to be able to do without struggling a little, other than that i love the thought of growing babies in our bodies and having that special bond as a mum.

Hope you had a good day at work, have you any plans for the weekend? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Just had my doctors appointment and things went well. My glucose test results came in and they were normal, so no need to worry there. Baby's heart beat sounds good and i've gained 3 more lbs since my last appointment 2.5 weeks ago... so gained 10lbs in total now :) - I am honestly trying to eat more than usual too lol (I must have a good matabolism). Doctor didn't say she was worried about my slow weight gain, so I'm not worried, will just continue to eat as I am. Baby is also in head down position already :)

I honestly love being pregnant too. I really don't have much to complain about, other than charlie horse leg cramps every few weeks and starting to get a sore back, I've had a very healthy pregnancy so far. - I asked my doctor about the leg cramps, she said its just due to stetching in my sleep and nothing lacking in my diet. The only cure is to give birth, so I will just have to deal with them as they come. 

Not too many plans this weekend. Going to get a hair cut tomorrow (if they weather allows as we may get snow tonight and freezing rain tomorrow)... I am paranoid of slipping on all this ice so I wont go anywhere tomorrow if everything is slippery. A lady at my work slipped on the ice on her way to work today and ended up breaking her arm! So although our roads are clear, all the pathways are super icy. Saturday my Mom and I plan to go shopping again, we are still looking for fabric for the nursery still lol. 

What are your weekend plans, hopefully to relax... get your OH to babysit for an afternoon lol.


----------



## Tilly87

Glad your glucose test was normal and baby is healthy! Can't believe you have only gained 10lbs so far!! I really need to weigh myself but they don't do it routinely at my appointments and i don't keep scales in my house because i would be obssessed lol. Good that baby is already head down to, you must be pleased about that.

Least you know now that you are not doing anything wrong in your diet and its just one of them pregnancy related things you have to deal with, i'm surprised i haven't had any leg cramps yet because i got them when i was pregnant with my girls. Cramps aren't very nice though and don't get any easier.

You definately don't want to slip on the ice, probably best you avoid going out on it if you can. Hope you finally manage to find the fabric for your nursery lol! We don't have any plans for the weekend, we are suppose to be picking up a cot if the lady rings me because she went on holiday for a week, i'm really hoping we get it because it will be one less thing on my list lol. 

I feel better this morning but will definately be relaxing this weekend, i sure need it lol x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I decided not to go out this morning. Its currently raining outside and you can see lots of ice everywhere, so I'm guessing it's freezing raining. The roads don't look good either, so better be safe then sorry. Plus it's only a hair cut, I can reschedule that for any time (was just looking forward to a little pampering lol). Maybe I'll turn my bathroom into a mini spa today and pamper myself, after all I have no plans now :)

What are you up to today?


----------



## Tilly87

That sounds horrible, is it really cold to? I don't blame you theres no point risking slipping over for a haircut. I am at home waiting for a delivery and my youngest is keeping herself entertained doing jigsaw puzzles so i might get my massive pile of ironing out in a minute lol. I also need to get some study time in so i think i will give my girls an early night and get a couple of hours reading tonight. Pampering yourself sounds like a good idea i bet it will give you a boost to.

I've arranged to pick my cot up monday night i am so excited to get it, after getting the cot i will have the carseat, cot bedding, curtains, and hopefully a few little outfits left to get!! plus nappies etc.

How are you today? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

No its not really cold, thats why its freezing raining and not snowing. Usually at this time of the year it just snows a lot, we don't really have any snow and our temperature has been just below 0 degrees, so what would be snow is now rain and it freezes right away. So glad I made the decision to stay home, I rescheduled my hair cut for next Friday, hopefully the weather will be ok by then lol. 

I'm glad your getting your cot soon. What is it like? I've spent the morning doing some things in the baby room. I put one of our wall stickers up, its a measuring chart that goes up a tree and monkeys are hanging off it lol. I also put some baby items away finally, all of the little things we got for x-mas. I just need to wash all of the clothing now. Did you use a gentle laundry detergent for your girls baby cothes, I'm not sure how necessary it will be.


----------



## Tilly87

I can imagine that would make the ground very slippery. Woo for the haircut, i will be treating myself to my hair done next weekend as its my birthday 2wks today and i want to look nice as we will be going out for a meal or something. 

My cot is wooden but its stained white! I just want to get it set up but we have not done babies room yet. Your little measuring chart sounds really cute, glad your getting your nursery sorted, i keep changing my mind on what to do in mine. I will be washing all babies clothes to before he is born, with my girls i just used the same detergent as i always did and they have always been fine x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Your crib sounds similar to mine then. Have you decided on a colour for the nursery, or will you be sticking with a neurtral colour like I think you mentioned awhile ago? 

Good to know about the laundry detergent. DH and I have never had sensitive skin to our detergent, so i'm sure baby will be fine. If he get a rash or something from his clothing then I can easily switch to a lighter brand. 

My mom and I had a successful day shopping yesterday. We spent about an hour and a half in Fabricland looking for the nursery fabric lol and managed to get it! I think we looked through just about everything in the store haha, boy was I tired when we left lol. We found the crib bedding... which is in our safari animal theme and got the fabric for the curtains! I'm lucky my mom's a seamstress and loves to do these things, I wouldn't know the first thing when it comes to using a sewing machine. Even though we picked out the fabric together, she plans to make it for us as a gift and give it to me at the baby shower. My mom often feels bad that we get spoiled by DH's parents who have money and my Mom is struggling on her own, (we never expect anything from anyone)... but using her skill to make us something means more in the end, so she loves to do these things for us. 

How has your weekend been, get some relaxing in yet?


----------



## Tilly87

I'm so excited to get the cot its like another step forward lol! The colour of the nursery is going to be cream or beige it depends which i like best when we go to choose the paint lol. I'm not sure on theme yet as i've still been looking at bedding etc but i'm quite drawn to doing it in humphreys corner.

We figured the same with detergent that we could just swap but luckily we haven't had to! I think you get use to buying the same brands etc i know i do then i don't want to change.

Glad you finally got your fabric, bet your so excited about it, and i think its nice that your mum is making the babies bedding its a nice personal touch from her and can be so much better than a present because its something special from grandma to baby. We are the same we don't ask our parents for anything either but we know they will buy something for the baby after he is born.

Last night me and OH had a chinese takeaway and watched a DVD it was nice to just have a relaxing evening just the two of us while the girls were in bed. Today we have been out for sunday lunch as OHs parents came down to visit, i haven't done much but god i am tired lol! Can't wait to have an early night, i just have to get my girls bathed and in bed in a few hours, iron uniform and make pack lunches then i can relax lol.

Have you had a good weekend? Are you back to work tomorrow? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I'm back to work today. I was so tuckered out from my day shopping on Saturday that I asked DH to help with the house cleaning. I usually do my housework on a Sunday, but instead I just managed to catch up on laundry and tidy, DH will be doing all the vaccuuming and sweeping today! Whoo hoo, I knew after laundy yesterday my back wouldnt be able to take cleaning too. Glad he can help out and I was able to relax yesterday. I hope your OH and girls help you out sometimes too, it's a lot of work keeping up a household.

I'm usually the same when it comes to choosing paint colours, I usually have a colour or two in mind but pick the shade when I go to the store lol. Thats how I did it with my kitchen, livingroom/dining room and front hall way lol... but I did actually think ahead with the baby's room and picked up various colour chips and brought them home first before getting the paint. I wanted DH's imput this time (I usually do all the painting on my own). 

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Tilly87

Wow sounds like you had a busy weekend! Because i don't work and my girls and OH are so messy lol i usually clean everyday. Glad you got time to relax, having a bad back is not much fun. I usually do most of the cleaning but OH does help out occasionally, he normally cooks dinner at the weekend so i can relax and helps to bath the girls etc at the weekend. My girls now put all there own toys away to, so i just have to hoover and polish their room, i can't complain much lol.

I usually do all the decorating myself to, OH isn't to bothered about colours and matching things so leaves it all to me lol. 

I'm feeling good today, i've been quite busy but am not tired yet!! How are you today? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

My back is fine today, it usually only hurts after i've had a busy day doing something (like cleaning or running around at work). I mentioned it to my doctor and she said it was just another pregnancy symptom and will get better after. I'm guessing it's because all the baby weight from the front strains my back so after a busy day its sore. 

I forgot that you can do a little cleaning each day, that will certainly help to keep on top of things. I can't wait for my year on maternity leave when I can do the same. Right now I usually have to do all my house work and laundry all in one day, hense why I'm tired and have a sore back after lol. Good thing DH is taking over more now.

I think most men are not too bothered when it comes to decorating. DH usually leaves it up to me, but with the baby room colour I wanted to get him involved because he was doing most of the painting. 

Have you got your iron pills for the anemeia yet? If so, they must be working as your said you weren't tired yet, looks like they are giving you more energy.


----------



## Tilly87

I am the same, some days i can find myself doing alot and not sitting down all day then i will pay for it later, i think we sometimes forget that its not as easy to do things while we are pregnant. 

It is alot easier to do bits everyday, i have to fit in alot of things in between so it works better for me to do cleaning everyday. I think our OHs understand that we find things a little more difficult so help us out a bit more, i know i am glad of the help lol.

OH has just come back from picking up the cot so we now have that! Hopefully the carseat will be delivered in the next few days to.

Yes i have my iron pills, i have to take 2 a day and then my pregnancy vitamins, i know they won't cure my tiredness completely because its just a part of pregnancy but hopefully i will feel a bit more energetic! lol x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Well it sounds like your a bit more energetic, so hopefully it's those iron pills working. 

Not much to report her, got a bit of snow last night so the roads were a bit crappy when I was coming into work today. Luckily DH drove and we only live 5 minutes from work... and that I am not allowed to shovel :thumbup: I think we only got a few centimeters but it's still going out there so who knows how much snow will be out there by the end of the day. 

I took a bump picture this morning, quite a difference from last month when I took my last photo at 28 weeks. I knew I was getting bigger, but when I compared my last photo wow lol.
 



Attached Files:







32 weeks (1).jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 1









32 weeks.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Tilly87

Yes i definately feel better, although i don't want to get up in the morning lol!!

It started snowing over here but it has now stopped and none of it has settled, the paths and roads are a little icy but thats just because its so cold. It sounds like you've got quite a lot of snow over there, and you definately shouldn't shovel, thats no good for your back either lol. 

Wow, your bump has grown so much!! Its so cute. OH keeps telling me i am massive now, still not put on any weight anywhere else though its just on my bump. My belly has been so itchy the last couple of days, is yours? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yup same, only gaining weight in the bump too! DH started calling my bump 'the Girth' and has now nicknamed it 'Girtha'! lol very unattractive but we find it funny. 

My bump gets occasionally itchy but nothing too bad yet. I've been using Palmers lotion on it twice a day which seems to help... no stretch marks yet :) 

Have you noticed the hair on your belly has got longer than normal? I'm a read head, so i've never noticed the hair on my belly before... but since I got pregnant they are still light in colour but long! I don't want to remove it because I have a feeling I read somewhere that it's just due to being pregnant and our hormones make our hair grow faster/longer. I'm hoping it will fall out once the baby is born, did you notice this or even get it previously? I haven't really noticed hair on the rest of my body growing longer or faster.


----------



## Tilly87

Girtha is a funny name lol. Mine is just 'the bump' as baby doesn't have a name either.

I use bio oil on my bump, i used it in my last 2 pregnancies as well. I got a few stretch marks in my 1st pregnancy right near the end but they are so small and have faded so much you can't even see them! They are also really low down, like at the top of my private parts. I didn't get any in my 2nd pregnancy.

Hair has grown in a line underneath my belly button, it is longer and darker, OH and I joke that i will be hairier than him by the time i give birth lol. This happened in my last pregnancies to but was gone a couple of weeks after giving birth, definately don't shave!! I don't shave more often but it is getting harder to reach the bottom of my legs lol x


----------



## Tilly87

Also noticed in your ticker you have 56days left!! Doesn't seem long at all x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Whoa 56 days! lol... I was also hoping I was a new fruit today but I guess we change to melon size at 33 weeks. 

I wonder if the stretch marks are waiting for me too... nothing yet but we've still got quite a bit of growing to do before he's here. I have some stretch marks on my hip area but they were there before I got pregnant and I don't think they have got worse. Hopefully that will be all for stretch marks, not that I really care, like you said, they fade over time.

I've been ok shaving my legs so far but haven't been doing it much lately lol. I shaved on the weekend for the first time in 2 weeks :haha: ... DH and I haven't been having :sex: much so I don't really care for shaving if I don't have to lol. It's getting much harder to DTD as its just very unconfortable for me now a days no matter what position we try :blush:, so it doesnt happen often, luckily DH understands. I hope thats not too much TMI, its just a matter of pregnancy belly in the way and a lot of pressure from baby down there already.


----------



## Tilly87

Your fruit will probably change at 33wks i think.

You might not get any stretch marks, i never got any in puberty and the ones i have from pregnancy are very minor, people always tell me i haven't got any because they can't see them lol. 

We are the same we aren't DTD very often just because it is so awkward and to be honest i am normally to tired when we go to bed lol. Luckily OH is quite understanding as hes use to pregnancy now lol. 

OH is out tonight so i will be having the tv to myself tonight lol. Going to watch one born every minute and desperate housewives, if i don't fall asleep lol. 

How are you today? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Glad we are not the only ones who find DTD difficult.... and i'm too tired most nights too lol, and I go to bed around 9:30-10! haha.

Enjoy your evening to yourself tonight :) I'm lucky that DH is a computer nerd so he spends his time in front of the comp and I get free range for the tv lol. Only bad thing is that I have to kick him off the computer if I want to go on lol. 

I've recently started playing the Sims, have you ever tried that game? It's fun to design your home and then look after your characters... I made the mistake of giving my couple fertility treatments and then they had triplets! haha... so fun and hard work when there are triplets to look after, good thing they become toddlers and then children in about a week in the game.


----------



## Tilly87

I think its happens to alot of couple as our bellies get so big in pregnancy and the awkwardness diesn't help set the mood either lol!

I think i will just go to bed to watch tv and then hopefully OH won't wake me because i will be fast on by the time he gets home lol. We also have our daughters parents evening tonight goid job i turned the calendar over today or i would of missed it, ooops. 

My OH plays on the xbox alot. I have heard of the sims and have played it when i was younger but i don't play games so much now. Good job children don't grow up that fast in real life lol!! x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I used to play the Sims years ago but suddenly a few weeks ago decided i'd like to play it again... so got DH to get me a new version of it. Its a good time waster lol, I play in the evenings when I've done house chores and if nothing is on tv. Once baby is here I doubt i'll be playing much or at all lol... so understand why you don't have time for these things.

Good thing you changed the calendar over and didn't miss your girl's parent teacher meeting tonight. I've realized that I have one very busy week this month when I turned over my calendar... on Feb 20th is a stat holiday here in Ontario "Family Day" lol... then the next day I have my meeting with the doctor who will be delivering and we get to tour the hospital... then the following day is my regular doctor's appointment. So will have a busy week between the 20th - 22nd! Hopefully my work understands why I need to take so much time off.


----------



## Tilly87

Its good you've got something to keep you busy while you are pregnant as sometimes all you want to do is stay in and relax rather than go out lol. You do have less time to yourself once you've got children, OH and I don't go out together alot but every now and then we try to set aside time where we will put the girls to bed early, rent a DVD and have a takeaway or something.

Parents evening was great, my daughters teacher only had good things to say about her and that she is doing very well at school! Its amazing how much she has changed since she started primary school in 2010. Family Day sounds like a good day, do you all get together to celebrate? You must be excited about touring the hospital now everything is closer and i'm sure your work will understand you are taking the time off for an important reason x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

You must be so proud of your daughter, it sounds like she is doing very well at school. It's amazing to think that in a few years our little boys will be going through the same thing.

Family Day is still a new holiday around here, I think this may only be the 3rd or 4th year for it. It's basically just another statuary holiday, in our family it just means a day off work lol. It's on a Monday so we don't really go out to see extended family as we all work the following day. But since I don't work on Fridays, it means a 4 day weekend for me :) It's also the weekend before the Baby Shower, so i'll probably be helping my Mom with the plans (menu and games and such). Maybe a few years down the line when Kieran is bigger we will do something for Family Day.


----------



## Tilly87

I am very proud of both my girls, they are so good, well most of the time lol!! My youngest daughter will be starting reception class in September, it will be strange with both of them at school all day.

Yay for long weekends lol!! Bet you can't wait until your baby shower, not long now, i am sort of sad there not very traditional in this country because they sound like good fun.

Well 12days and i will find out if i have to have a c-section or can give birth, i'm quite nervous about the c-section idea so hopefully i will get the go ahead for a natural birth, the only good thing will be i can arrange childcare for the girls lol.

How are you feeling today? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yes, the shower should be a good time... my Mom is hosting it at her home, so I guess we have to come up with baby shower games and some snack foods as we plan to have the shower between 2-4pm. Our dilemma is whether to serve wine. My mother in law will be coming and she always brings wine to any get together, which is fine, it's just it's an afternoon thing and everyone will have to drive home afterwards. Also, my grandmother will be coming and she isn't great with alcohol in her system (after 1 or 2 drinks she becomes a very nasty person and will say whatever is on her mind). So we like to avoid alcohol around her lol. Plus, it's not like I can have a drink... and it's a baby shower lol. So not sure what they are going to do with that, but I think i'm going to leave it up to my mom and MIL to decide, I personally don't care if alcohol is served, I have no cravings for the stuff actually (though I did miss my Baileys around x-mas). 

When your younger daughter starts school in the fall it will be just you and your little boy at home, that might be nice. Plus, it will give you a break as I'm sure the summer holidays will be hard work with 2 little girls and a newborn, you'll probably be glad she is off to school too lol.

I sure hope you'll be able to have a natural birth, esp since you've only ever had a natural birth, it will be pretty different to have a c-section experience. But just remember, whatever the doctor suggests will be whats best for baby.


----------



## Tilly87

Oooh what sort of games do you play? Have you been to a baby shower before, maybe you could take ideas from those if you have. Maybe you should just serve soft drink and beverages and if people want to bring their alcohol then thats fine. But as its an afternoon and people are driving home, many of them might not drink anyway.

It will be nice just me and the baby at home, so we can spend some quality time together, I'm hoping i cope fine in the summer holidays, 6wks is a long time lol. I will just have to find us lots of fun things to do so my older two are entertained as well.

I am happy with whatever the doctor says, as all i want is a healthy baby, but i'm really crossing my fingers for a natural birth. I keep getting told by people that recovery is harder after a c-section and with having my two girls i don't really want a long recovery time. Hopefully all will go well! x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I've only been to 1 baby shower and there weren't really any games played. But it's easy to find baby shower games by going online, so i'm sure to find some fun ones.

Be glad you don't live in Canada then, summer holidays are 8-10 weeks long. Kids get off school at the end of June and don't go back until the first monday of Sept, so they get long summer holidays. But we get less holidays throughout the year then you do. Kids get 2 days off at Thanksgiving in Oct, 1.5 weeks for x-mas, 1 week in March and 2 days off for Easter. I think in England kids get like 1 or 2 weeks off around easter right?

So I am feeling very good today. Finally made it to my hair appointment and ended up getting more done than I'd expected. I was also an hour early (oops prego brain, made the apppontment a week ago and forgot the time)... so when I got there they let me go have a free massage (a water-type bed that uses water pressure to message your body)... it was amazing! Then I ended up getting highlights in my hair and a cut. So feeling very rejuvinated right now... I also just made myself a strawberry-banana smoothie :)

How are you feeling today? Got any plans for the weekend?


----------



## Tilly87

I look online when the girls have birthday parties to, its hard to find things that will kepp everyone entertained.

Wow 8-10wks!! We do have alot of school holidays throughout the yr and alot of bank holidays to.

Ooops!! Must of been nice to get a massage and some highlights though, i bet you feel so much fresher. I know i do when i get my hair done.

We went out for dinner with the girls last night and then went to a friends house so the girls could play and we had a chat etc. We didn't get in until around 10pm and the girls went straight to sleep when we got home!! although they still got up really early this morning. I haven't got any plans for today, so will just be cleaning because i had a busy day yesterday and didn't get much done. My sister is coming down sunday and we will both be getting our hair done so that will be nice.

Have you got any plans for the weekend? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

That must have been nice to go out for a meal with the family.

I do feel much fresher and took my time styling it this morning to figure out a way to make it easy to do during the week. It will be nice that you and your sister can go out and get your hair done tomorrow. Just a few more weeks until I can see my sister, she is coming down for the baby shower at the end of the month!

Not too many plans this weekend. Hung out with my SIL last night, she isn't doing too well... really depressed and has quit work because she didn't like it. They are also new to town, so besides DH and I, my brother and sister in law don't really know too many people here. Anyways I think it was good for her for me to be there last night, we just sat and talked all evening and I'm glad to be there for her.

Today I've done some house chores and then going to see my mom for the afternoon. We might go out shopping, not really to buy anything, but just so we can get out of the house. Its a lovely sunny day outside and we could do with the vitamin D. 

Hope you enjoy your weekend :)


----------



## Tilly87

It was nice for us all to go out together, money is sometimes tight so we don't get to do it very often, we normally take the girls to mcdonalds or something lol, they love it though!!

Like you i don't see my sister very often, so its nice for us to spend time together when we get the chance. I bet your hair looks great, i have some mega bad roots at the minute lol.

Your SIL must be finding it very hard at the moment, its a good job she has you, I know how she feels because i moved miles from home and don't see my family often, but i would never go back to where i use to live. The only thing you can do is be there at the moment, hopefully she will find a new job soon that she likes.

Its snowed quite heavily overnight here so my girls are in snowman making mode as we didn't get any snow over christmas. I will post a picture later x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yes, I was told that I could highlight my hair because the dye doesn't go right down to the roots. Since I have my natural hair colour, they can just highlight your hair and it's still safe.

It's hard for me to imagine that you only get snow once in awhile over there. We don't have much snow left at the minute but we still get snow ever few weeks. It's been quite an odd winter for us with so much freezing rain, when it would usually be snow. Everyone keeps saying we are going to get dumped on (with snow) soon... lol... so who knows, its been a very mild winter for us.

So I've been very productive this weekend. Yesterday I finally bought some maternity bras, though I kinda expected to wear them before I gave birth but they are a little big and not very padded (in the nipple area). So I guess without the bra pads in you really don't want to wear them in case you get cold lol. So I've put them aside until I pack them in my hospital bag. 

Today I also washed and sorted all of the baby clothing. So I've got the sizes from 5-10lbs in the drawers of the change table and put the larger sizes to hang in the closet. I also washed the used items we got (Baby Einstein play mat, swing and bounce chair)... I just took the covers off of them all and washed them. I even changed the batteries in them so they will be ready to move and play music when we need them. It was also a good chance to see what else we need to get still.

How was the rest of your weekend, (sorry for the long post). x


----------



## Tilly87

Colouring your hair is not suppose to be a problem after the 1st tri, i've always done mine and been told its safe, i have blonde highlights so it doesn't go near my roots anyway.

We normally have quite alot of snow over winter but it has also been very mild and we escaped the snow until saturday. I got lots of pics of the girls playing in the snow i will post a few soon but at the moment i am getting ready to go to the doctors, my eldest has come out in a rash over the weekend and i have no idea what it is?? (she has already had chicken pox)

Wow it sounds like you have been busy!! I am also going to wash everything before baby comes, i think i will get it done before mid-march time. 

My weekend was quiet but had a good time, the girls enjoyed the snow, i got my hair done and spent some time with my sister.

Hope you had a good weekend? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Good to know about hair colouring, like I said, I have my natural colour so I don't know much about dying or highlighing my hair lol. This is only the second time I've ever got highlights lol. - DH would kill me if I dyed my pretty strawberry blonde hair (I don't want to either lol).

I hope your little girl is ok, let me know if they figure out what the rash is from. Hopefully she just reacted to clothing rubbing or something and it's not serious :hugs:

My weekend was good, nice to just get some things done around the house. I am feeling very antsy if I sit around at home these days... I feel like I need to make lots of lists and get the things I still need for baby. But I think I just need to do things slowly and wait and see what I get at the baby shower first. It's hard knowing you need certain things but have to wait. It must be normal to feel anxious like this, esp with your first baby (at least you are kept busy with your girls lol).


----------



## Tilly87

I did hairdressing at college when i was alot younger so i've gone through a range of colours lol. My OH gets annoyed when i'm forever moaning about doing my hair to lol.

My daughter has dermatitis, the doctor said it was probably caused by a reaction to something but it is hard to be sure what, i just have to keep her skin well moisturised and it will go away on its own. I'm glad its nothing serious, she will be back to school tomorrow.

I am also forever doing lists etc lol. OH said i am to eager to get everything done but i just want to be organised lol. I keep browsing the net looking for things i need for the baby, its good i'm quite busy so only have mainly night times to do this lol x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh so glad your daughter's rash was nothing serious. I had hives a few years back that went down my back and in my armpits... I have no idea what caused it and some antihistamine pills helped at the time. So I guess rashes and hives can happen and we never know what caused them, hopefully your daughters doesn't come back, mine didn't.

Getting ready for a baby is a lot of work, we need lists and things to keep us sane lol. I've got the wall stickers for the room and really want to put them up but can't! We still need the last piece of the crib that is stuck an hour away (DH's parents were supposed to bring it down to us the following weekend but were too busy and now they are on holiday for a few weeks.) So I'm waiting until the crib is set up and I can see where all the furniture goes before I put up the wall stickers. I know I can peel and re-stick them if I need to but I don't want to be moving them all. Point is, I'm anxious to just get everything done! lol. Maybe I can convince DH to go get the crib mattress this week, getting one more thing off the list might help my anxiety lol.


----------



## Tilly87

I'm glad to, i really thought she had chicken pox again but thankfully not, i have been giving her antihistamine medicine to stop her from itching so it doesn't get any worse. Hives sounds quite painful, glad you only had them the once, they don't sound nice at all. I am quite lucky because i don't get illnesses very often, but i've always got my eyes open for the smallest things with having the girls.

Ha ha, it is hard to stay sane while you are pregnant. I think you get alot of anxiety waiting for the arrival and you just want your baby in your arms. I can see why you are anxious to get things done i am exactly the same i just want to get things done to. I hope you get your crib soon so you can finish your babies room x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

The hives weren't really painful, just really itchy (sort of like a rash). It was all over my back and really big bumps in my arm pits... it was weird because we have no idea what caused it. I didn't go to my doctor when it happened, just spoke with a pharmasist who recommended the anithistamine and it worked. 

It's funny how our bodies work. I read an article yesterday about newborns and a study that was done on them. They took newborns who were just born (before even having breast milk) and gave them a drop of a solutions that tasted sweet, sour and bitter. They found that the babies who tasted the sour and bitter would spit or retch but the sweet flavour made the babies lick their lips and made happy sucking sounds. So the test showed how even at hours old a baby is conditioned to like the sweet flavour like breast milk and would reject anything else - so they are more adapt to survive because at that age they don't need anything but mother's milk. I thought the article was pretty cool... so perhaps our rashes/hives was our bodies way of telling us that there was something in our environment that wasn't right and was giving us a warning?


----------



## Tilly87

The antihistamine is stopping her from itching, so hopefully it won't take her long to heal because she is not itching as much now.

Wow thats amazing, i haven't come across any articles like that, but its well strange how babies know the tastes they like right from birth.

The snow is starting to clear up now but it is really icy and slippery because it is still so cold so i'm having to be extra careful, good job i have wellies lol!!

Here are a couple of pictures from the weekend


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Aww your girls are sooo cute! I love their snow man, esp his face lol. You guys have more snow then we do at the minute, we had a pretty mild day yesterday and a lot of ours melted, plus, it's mostly just ice outside now. We both have to be very careful not to slip on the ice at this stage in our pregnancies. I wear my winter boots everywhere and walk in baby steps on the icy parts... or have DH escort me lol.

So we have something weird going on with our electric system at home right now. Ever since the fall when we put on the heating our lights would flicker whenever the heater would kick on. It never really bothered us as it would just flicker a little but in the last two weeks it's gotten bad. Now it causes all our lights in the house to turn off randomly and they come back on again about 5-30 mins later on their own?? The weird part is that it's not all of the power that is out... our tv, computer and fridge still work but all the lights downstairs are out and all the power upstairs is out. Last night the lights went out 3 times, first two times were just 5-10mins long but the last took about 30-40 mins to come back. Anyways, DH has called an electrical company who said they will come by today to take a look, said they put us on high priority as it doesn't sound good (my mom was concerned it could be a fire hazard, so we've made sure to check that all our fire alarms work well). So cross your fingers for us that this doesn't cost too much to fix!


----------



## Tilly87

Thanks, they are cute lol! My OH made the snowmans face, I am not to great at building snowmen lol. My girls have loved being out in the snow as we only get it in winter and then it seems to get really icy and slippery. Can't believe we have more snow over here lol and we both best take our time so we don't slip.

Your electrical problem doesn't sound very good, hopefully its not to big a job, I will be keeping my fingers crossed you don't get a hefty bill, thats the last thing you need right now. I hope you have had a good day so far other than the electric problem x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning (Or I guess afternoon for you now). How has your day been today?

Not much new for me, had a crappy nights sleep again. Got up twice between when I went to bed at 10pm to when I got up at 6am to pee twice. Also, I get so restless in bed because I can't get comfy being in the same position all the time and as soon as I move to my right side the baby has a fit kicking me, so I know he doesnt like it. I jokingly asked DH this morning "how was your 8 hours of uninterrupted sleep last night?" Haha I think I was a little bitter this morning. At least once baby is born I can lie anyway I want, though I'll probably get even less sleep haha.

As for our electrical issues that I was worried about yesterday. A few weeks ago DH tried to install a dimmer switch in the baby's room but it wouldn't work, so we ended up returning the dimmer switch and putting the light back as it was. However, seems he must have knocked an old wire that was cracked and that was what was causing all of the lights in our house to randomly turn off. Luckily the electricians were able to fix it and we didn't have any problems last night! So this was probably the best we could hope for, phew :thumbup:


----------



## Tilly87

My day has been good today, i have cleaned all my carpets, washed bedding etc so i have kept busy but now i am so tired. It is very icy outside so its took me forever to walk anywhere, even to the shop which is just around the corner lol.

I am always comfiest on my back, but i am finding that impossible now as i can't breathe properly and am them tossing and turning from side to side until i eventually get up to go to the toilet, our little babies sure like to keep us on our toes lol! I understand where your coming from when you say you get a bit bitter as men don't entirely understand what we and our bodies go through when we are pregnant as they will never have to experience it, but it will all be worth it soon!

So glad your electrical problem wasn't anything to major or costly and was easily fixed.

How are you enjoying your day, hope your feeling ok after a restless night x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I'm surprisingly not too tired today, it's been a busy morning at work so I think thats been helpful - i'd rather be busy then have nothing to do. So perhaps I may need a nap after work today but we shall see, hopefully this afternoon is busy so I stay awake lol.

Glad you've had a good productive day, now put your feet up and relax :) I always feel good after a productive day, even if I'm tired after lol.. sunday was like this for me when I got all the house work done and washed all the baby's clothing. It makes me feel in control and organized, esp right now when I feel like I can't relax knowing there are things to do before baby comes.

It's so exciting that our little ones will be here so soon, I can't wait to meet my little guy and see what he looks like! It's unbelieveable to think about him wearing the little outfits that I have, I love trying to picture him in them lol.


----------



## Tilly87

I am the same i prefer to be busy, I get bored if i have nothing to do, I have alot of studying to do at the minute but i barely get a chance to look at my books in the day and at night i feel so tired, I will have to try and fit it in over the next week or so as i have an essay due 29th Feb so not long away and i always get stressed out if i cut the deadline close lol.

I know what you mean OH and I keep talking about what the baby will look like etc now its getting so close. I can remember all my pregnancies and to me each one feels as special as the last. We still haven't thought of a name so i'm hoping we can choose one soon! 

I am sat in bed watching one born every minute as OH is out tonight but i am tired so think i will be off to bed soon, I can't believe how fast this pregnancy has gone! x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

So I got to work this morning and my boss finally gave me some information regarding my job status and maternity leave (i've been wondering all this time). At my current position I am only Part-Time on contract as I have been filling in for someone who has been on Long Term Disability. Well her disability contact is finally up (2 years later) and I've been here for 1.5 years now. So I guess what they will be doing is that they legally have to post my job and interview for it (so I will be competing against other people to get my own job!). My job will be posted by next week, so in about a week or two I will have to interview for it... omg I'm super nervous!! We also spoke about the fact that I'm pregnant and that they can't discriminate against me because i'm pregant (thank god).

So if all goes well and I get the job (it will become full-time with benefits!!), it wont actually start until after I get back from maternity leave, I'll just remain with my current job until I leave in a few weeks time. My last date here will be March 16th (a week and a half before I'm due lol).... if the baby comes early then they will just deal. So I guess if I get the full-time position, they still have to hire someone on contact for the year i'm away, so I'm guessing i'll have to train them before I leave. So it's all up in the air right now... I swear i'm more nervous about having to go through this interview process then giving birth! haha. 

Sorry for the long post, it's the only thing on my mind right now and I needed to tell someone lol.


----------



## Tilly87

Wow, that sort of sucks that you have to be re-interviewed for your own job but its good that you have been in the post for the last 1.5yrs so you already know your boss and colleagues and they will know you have a good track record.

I hope it goes well and you get your job plus all the benefits!! I don't think you will have much to worry about you already have all the experience needed for the job and have a relationship with your boss and colleagues so try not to worry to much. 

You must be excited about maternity leave, not much longer!!! Have you got any plans for the time you are on leave before the baby comes?

Hope you have had a good day x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yes it does suck that I have to interview for my own job lol... but I always knew it was a posibility and it would happen at some point. I'm just lucky its happening now and not while I'm off on maternity leave otherwise i'd miss the interview process and wouldn't get the job. 

The good part is that I know the job very well (I love it actually, my student's are my babies lol - sort of haha). But the problem is that i'm part-time and haven't had chance to get full-time yet and unfortunately the committee who does the interviews are legally supposed to consider full-time staff candidates over us part-timers (anyone in the college can apply to the job... outside people can apply but they are below us part-timers)... so its quite competitive to get into these jobs. However, I'm going to work on my resume this weekend and get it all updated to hand in next week when the job gets posted. There is no sense in me getting nervous yet, I don't even know when the interviews will be haha. 

No plans for when I'm done work, the week before the baby is due that I am off work I plan to just rest and get whatever last minute things ready. Though babies come when they want, so who knows what date I will actually deliver lol. Since i've got the year off, DH and I want to plan a trip in the late summer, early spring... possibly rent a cottage somewhere for a week or so with DH's family and have a great time... the dog would love it too :)

Got any trips planned for the summer?


----------



## Tilly87

It does sound very competitive, i hope everything works in your favour, i will be keeping my fingers crossed for you! Your right, there is no point stressing about the interviews etc. I get stressed easily and let my mind run into overdrive, not one of my finer points, it annoys OH lots lol.

Hopefully you will get your rest before baby comes, because there won't be much chance after lol. My daughters school and nursery break up for easter on the 30th March and they return on the 17th April (My youngests birthday) and I am due on the 11th so hopefully I will have the baby in this time. Actually I have my scan on tuesday to find out if they are going to plan a c-section or if i can have a natural birth, so i will let you know how that goes.

It will be nice for you to go away and have some family time, do you have any idea where you want to go. We haven't planned any breaks, we are going to wait until the baby comes and then hopefully go away for a weekend or something when the girls are on their summer holidays, that will be sometime after the end of July.

Anyway its my birthday tomorrow, YAY!! So tomorrow night OHs parents are having the girls overnight because this will be our last chance to do something together before the baby comes, can't wait!

Hope your having a good day and have a good weekend x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Happy Belated Birthday! :cake: How was your night out?

Sorry I haven't been on for a few days. Been a little busy. Spent Friday working on my resume and getting it all set for next week when I need to submit it for my job. Felt good to get it done first thing on my weekend so I wasn't worrying about having to do it all weekend lol. Friday night I went to my SIL's and we had some dinner and watched a movie.

Yesterday went out and got some more baby things. I have officially bought my first box of diapers and wipes! haha. Are you planning to use disposable or do you use cloth/reusuable diapers? We'd like to switch to resusable diapers at some point but for the beginning few weeks we'll buy disposable to make things a little easier. 

Today i've been doing some knitting, making some baby booties and catching up on housework.

Hope the rest of your weekend was great :hugs:


----------



## Tilly87

Thanks!! My night out was great, we had a takeaway then went to the cinema, we were back home by 10pm and i went straight to sleep lol. Was nice to not have to get up super early in the morning though, as my girls normally wake up really early!

Glad you got your resume finished! Now just for me to wish you luck! Sounds like you had quite a packed weekend.

I went out yesterday and bought some newborn vests as i only had them in 0-3months. I will be using disposables, i know there not very enviromentally friendly but over here reusables are super costly!

You will have to post some pictures of your knitting? I am useless at things like that lol. 

Today is the first day of the school hols, so i am hoping to catch up on some studying, then tomorrow i have my scan and am planning to take the girls swimming!

Hope you are feeling well? Do you have any plans for valentines day? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Glad you had a great birthday :) I'm the same way when i've been out in the evening, I go straight to be afterwards haha. I hate being out after 10pm these days too lol.

Thanks for the luck, so far today the job hasn't been posted, so I just have to keep my eye out for when they post the job on our college website so I can send in my resume. I'll let you know when interviews are held so you can give me some extra luck lol. I've also come to the realization that a year's time is a long time... so if I don't get this job then I've got a year to find another one, and who knows maybe DH will be able to support us enough by then so I can stay home. So either way I'll be fine, just trying to stay positive. 

I've so far crocheted a baby blanket and knit 2 pairs of booties. I'll try and remember to take a picture tonight so I can show you. 

Yay for school holidays. Our colleges here get a week off in Feb (called Reading Week) and the elementary/high schools get a week off in March (March Break). I don't get one unfortunately as i'm staff haha... but I've got about a months time left here anyway so I don't need a break.

Feeling good today. Got Keiran kicking me at the minute... they sure are strong. I've got to try and remember to sit up straight, otherwise he slips under my ribs and it can hurt after awhile, esp when he kicks me in the ribs lol. Got up to pee last night and was half asleep... walked into the bathroom and switched on the light and got quite a scare. The cat was killing a mouse on the bathroom floor!! Good thing I turned on the light or I could have stepped on it!! Ewww. Anyways I got DH to remove it, poor little mouse was fine, DH rescued him in the nick of time and put him outside haha. 

Anways here is my bump picture from today. I'll be 34 weeks on Wed, so it's about 2 weeks from the last picture. I think we've grown. I'll post the one from 32 weeks first so you can see the difference. 

Sorry for the long post, I guess i'm feeling chatty lol.
 



Attached Files:







32 weeks.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 1









34 weeks.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Tilly87

I know the feeling, all i want to do at night is sleep lol!!

Did they not give you any idea of when they will be posting the job, guess you will just have to keep checking the website. Your right a year is quite a while to find another job if things don't work out, i hope they do for you though so you don't have to think about it. I like your positive outlook! I always try to look on the bright side lol.

They are back at school on the 20th Feb so its not a very long holiday, but i'm sure they will enjoy it lol! Can't wait to see pics of what you have made, i wish i was good at that sort of stuff but unfortunately i'm not lol.

My baby hasn't moved much today but he normally kicks alot when i get into bed, so will be looking forward to that later lol. Yuck, i'm not a big fan of mice, we get them in our garage sometimes but its very old and needs repairing, so glad they don't get into our house though. 

You have definately grown in the last 2wks!! Your bump is alot higher than mine but i've read that they get lower the more babies you have. I will be posting a bump pic sometime this week as it is 4wks since my last pic, to be honest i don't think there is a big change though, i will let you judge when you see it lol. 

Wish me luck for my scan tomorrow!! I'm hoping the placenta has moved up so i can still have a natural birth, i will definately update and let you know though x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

All I know is that the job will be posted this week. So i'll just keep my eyes on the job posting site (it'll be posted for a week, so I know I wont miss it).

My lo used to have a schedule with kicks and I usually only felt them in the afternoon or bedtime. Now, he can be quite for days (over the weekend) and yet today he's really active - still moving since my last post and has the hiccups lol.

We've only had about 4 mice... and other than last night, nothing since the fall. I think they get into our basement and can then make it into the house. I've never found mouse droppings so i'm pretty sure the kitty gets them before they really make it out of the basement. lol. They are cute to look at but they freak me out when they scurry around haha. 

Good luck tomorrow on the scan!!!! I really hope the placenta has moved for you!:hugs:


----------



## Tilly87

You definately shouldn't miss the posting then! Its good that they gave you a heads up, instead of just posting the job. 

I have days like that when the baby just moves all the time and then days when hes pretty quiet.

Thats good that the mice don't get chance to breed in your house, it could easily turn into a nightmare lol. Our garage has alot of holes etc so they find it easy to get in there, our landlord is suppose to be fixing it but has not got round to it yet.

Thanks, i'm getting nervous about the scan now, i will give you an update as soon as i get the chance tomorrow x


----------



## Tilly87

Had my scan! I got back about an hour ago, its good news the placenta has moved up and is not covering my cervix, yay!!! the baby is in the breech position at the moment though so there going to give him until 37wks to turn into the head down position on his own and if he doesn't they will try and turn him manually, they told me that it is likely he will turn but if he stays stubborn and they can't turn him then the result will still be a c-section. This baby is a little bugger lol!! They also told me that he currently weighs 4lb and will be around 8lbs or more at full term. Yikes!!! 

How are you feeling? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Great news Tilly! So glad the placenta has moved and you might still have a chance to have a vaginal birth. Hopefully he will turn soon. :happydance:

At my last appointment my doctor said Kieran was in the head down position but who knows if he has moved out of it since then. I have no clue how they can tell just by feeling lol.

Wow 4lbs already, well that means he will be a good healthy weight at birth. My pregnancy app on my phone says that at 34 weeks the baby should be around 4lbs 13oz... so my lo might be around the same weight as yours. I assume when they measure your belly they are somewhat able to tell the size of the baby, so maybe i'll find out at my next appointment, which is next week.

Feeling ok today, a little tired. Was feeling off yesterday, I got a bad headache, was having hot flashes and felt like my hands were a little swollen. So I went home and had a nap and felt a little better. Today I'm doing better but still a little tired and have a small headache... probably because i'm up so many times a night now. 

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Tilly87

Yes i'm really hoping he turns, my next midwife appointment is in 2wks so my midwife should be able to tell me if he has turned or not. I don't know how they can tell just by feeling either but i suppose they are specially trained so they know what they are doing.

Glad Kieran is head down, i hope he stays that way!

They measured his weight at the scan because when i last saw my midwife at 28wks my uterus was measuring slightly small, but they said he is a very healthy size already so i'm please about that. I read that between 6-9lbs is average at full term birth. Heres hoping we both have healthy weight babies!!

Do you think you are coming down with a bug or something? Make sure you get plenty of rest, you don't want to get rundown. I hope you are feeling a little better now.

This afternoon we have been to the swimming pool for a few hours and now i feel really tired so hopefully i can get an early night tonight. 

Did you get anything nice for valentines day? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I think Keiran is still head down because most of my kicks are high on my right side (under my ribs sometimes too). I rarley get any movement on my left side besides small little pokes, which could be hands. Its just so hard to tell. I am definately not one of those pregnant people who can tell between hands, feet, knees, elbows... they all pretty much feel the same to me.

Oh that's right, I forgot he was mesauring small awhile ago. Glad he's a good size now :)

Feeling better now. Was pretty run down this morning but probably because sleeping is getting so much harder, so i'm tired in the morning. Just ate some lunch and it's given me some much needed energy.

DH and I are going on a double date with his brother and brother's girlfriend (my BIL & SIL) tonight. We've decided to go to the Indian restaurant that DH had his work party at. We really enjoyed the food, so hopefully they have something mild on the menu for me lol. The atmosphere in the restaurant is really nice and it's a small dining room too so it shouldnt be too loud. DH and his brother really love spicy food, so they will be in heaven, should be fun. 

What are you and your OH doing for v-day? I know you just went out for your birthday over the weekend, were you able to go out again or did you get some nice gifts for each other?


----------



## Tilly87

I am the same, i thought my baby was head down as i always felt under my ribs on the right side what i thought was his bum but turns out its his head lol. He kept pushing his head out when i had the scan today lol. I get kicked in the bladder alot to, which really makes me need to pee lol. 

Glad your feeling better now, theres not much worse than being ill.

Glad you are having a night out to celebrate valentines. OH and I are staying in tonight and are going to order a takeaway, we are having Indian to lol! We both love spicy indian food but since i have been pregnant i have laid off the spicy food as i get alot of heartburn nowadays. Hope you have a good night and have plenty of fun!!

We just gave eachother cards but OH has just got home and surprised me with a big bunch of flowers, so sweet of him as i know he hasn't got much money after my birthday.

Anyway enjoy your night! x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I'm very new to Indian food, though the buffet we had at DH's work party was really good. They had labled all the food so you knew which things were spicy and which weren't. The non-spicy stuff I had was amazing, so I expect the menu at the restaurant to be just as good (hopefully there will be non-spicy options to choose from). I did not grow up with spicy food, so anytime I have spicy food it gives me heartburn... definately not something I wanna put myself through while pregnant lol.

So nice of your OH to bring you some flowers. DH texted me a picture of the dog this morning... he had given her a bath, cut her nails and tied a pink ribbon on her and texted me "Happy Valentines Day". haha so not sure if thats really a gift from him or the dog haha, either way it was cute.

Well I hope you have a good evening in, i'll tell you how my experience at the restaurant goes tomorrow. Take care x.


----------



## Tilly87

Hope you found some options that weren't to spicy. The takeaway we go to, most of it is pretty spicy but they do have some milder options. Well we had our takeaway once i put the girls to bed, and i struggled to eat lol. I'm finding it so much harder to eat meals and am now having to eat little and often throughout the day so i don't get hungry. Is this happening to you? 

That is so cute, your DH washing and sprucing your dog up for you! My OH is not really one for romantic gestures, although he does do them occasionally, so i was surprised he got me some flowers. I wish i got a picture of the grin on his face when he came in with them behind his back lol.

I hope you had a good night out!!! x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

We did have a good night out. They had a buffet at the restaurant, so I was able to have lots of mild choices for food. My BIL & SIL had a great time too and thought our choice of restaurant was great. The food is really good and the restaurant is really nicely decorated.

I too am finding it hard to eat big meals but having lots of little ones. When I went to my SILs house last weekend she made a big meal and always puts tonnes on your plate (mountains!), then she offers a hot drink and dessert right away! (she is also a bigger girl so I think part of her problem is that she can't control her portions). Anyways I ate what I could but was actually feeling pretty sick when I left her house, I can't eat that much food on a normal basis lol. 

Feeling ok this morning, a bit grumpy right now, probably because its before 8am and i'm at work. It's getting so hard now to be up at 6am for work everyday, just glad I only have a few weeks left of work and I only have to work Mon-Thurs. I know everyone says that having a baby screaming at all hours of the night will be worse, but at least I can catch up on sleep when he's napping through the day. I just cant take being up a bunch of times a night to pee and still having to get up so early. Anyways I think the poor cat got the front of my bitchiness this morning. Hopefully I can knock this mood out soon.

How are you doing today?


----------



## Tilly87

Glad you all enjoyed your night out! I like places that have a buffet, so you can pick what you like and go back and get something else if you don't like something. 

I don't normally eat really big meals anyway but i can't even eat my normal size portions now lol. Our stomach gets pushed right to the back when were as big as we are now so i guess its so much easier to just eat little amounts. 

I keep getting serious heartburn right now!! I never got it this bad with my 2 daughters, sometimes it keeps me awake at night and i hate the medication for heartburn lol. 

Hope you don't feel so grumpy later, its probably because the early mornings are getting to you now plus not being able to get a full nights sleep. I know i get really grumpy if i've had a rough night, normally i take it out on my poor OH. Hopefully you will get the chance to sleep in once you start your maternity leave.

I feel good today, i'm tired from yesterday so am staying at home all day. My girls are watching dvds while i'm trying to get through some of my studying, i am a bit behind because i keep going to bed early and don't get the chance to study. I'm lucky my girls are quite well behaved so they give me a chance to get some quiet time lol.

Hope you have a mild day at work and get some time to relax later. x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Sorry your getting heartburn, I've never really had it so I don't know what it feels like to have it all the time. 

Feeling a little better now, don't want my co-workers to see me in a bad mood so I've had to force myself out of it. Just feeling very tired now. Hopefully I don't have a nasty student call me today because I may not be as kind/calm as I usually am haha. 

I have no idea how you concentrate on your school work. I'm having a hard enough time concentrating here... it's so hard to motivate yourself when your tired. 
MUST... GET... BACK... TO... WORK...JOANNA....


----------



## Tilly87

The last bit of your post made me LOL, sounds like your having a rough day!

Heartburn is not to bad just more annoying than anything. I can't really complain, i've got a healthy baby on the way and that is the main thing.

Good you feel better than you did this morning! I feel sorry for the students if they ring up complaining lol! I am terrible on the phone if someone doesn't listen to me and doesn't help with solving the problem lol. Customer service in this country is pretty rubbish and makes me angry lol.

I find it hard to concentrate on my studying and have slacked off a bit lately but i really don't want to fail so i'm trying to keep at it. 

Hope your day at works goes quickly so you can get home and relax x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Luckily I've had enough to do so far this morning that time is going by quicker than it usually does. Phone has been super quiet so I haven't had to deal with any bitchy students lol. I often get phone calls from students who are angry for whatever reason (usually to do with their teacher) and I have to listen to them and try and help them. I'm the administrator for the program (Early Childhood Education) so I don't actually teach the students anything ... I just have to help them locate their teacher at times and try and keep them calm for whatever reason (failed assignment, getting in touch with their teacher, etc... reasons why they'd be angry/frusterated). So glad I haven't had one of those calls so far lol.

I may go treat myself to a chocolate bar soon... I'm having a craving and a walk down to the cafeteria might do me some good.


----------



## Tilly87

Owe that is good that your having an easy day!!!

I can understand why people get angry on the phone, as i do myself sometimes but i suppose its not to nice to be on the receiving end of these phone calls either. Bet you can't wait for some time off so you can relax without the stress of work.

Hope you get your craving fix!!!! It is teatime over here and despite not doing much today, I cleaned up this morning, have fixed the girls dinner and got various snacks and drinks for them throughout the day and then i have just been doing some reading, i feel quite tired, so can't wait for my bed tonight lol!!!

I will take a bump pic tomorrow so i can post a pic for you to see, my bump looks super low now it is bigger.

Hope you enjoy the rest of your day x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yup, got my chocolate craving fixed. Only ate half the chocolate bar and am saving the rest for this afternoon. I think the sugar helped to wake me up because I'm feeling much less tired then I was a few hours ago. Only have 2 more hours tell I can go home.

Oh and I just remembered... this is a long weekend coming up. Family Day is on Monday, so I get a 4 day weekend :)

I also got a comment from a lady at work today who said the baby looked much lower. I don't feel that way though, he is all up under my ribs right now but perhaps thats because he is so big and is taking up all the room.


----------



## Tilly87

Yay for your long weekend!!! Have you made some plans with your family?

I have no plans for this weekend, but i am busy catching up on studying so hopefully after the weekend i will have read all my material and can get started on my essay.

I think as you get closer to your due date people comment on your bump alot, i am getting really sick of people asking how long i've got left, like the same people every day and then saying arrr not long then, you will be fine! God i know lol!!!

I am mega tired today, i got up early so i could clean and on with my studies, its like 9.30pm and i think i'm going to put away the books and call it a night!

How has your day been? Hope your feeling better than yesterday?

Anyway, here are my bump pics from today, my bump is quite low but my ribs are really starting to ache lol x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Georgous bump! Looks a lot like mine lol. Your growing out front only, just like me. I know how you mean about having sore ribs! I find if I slouch too much I get a nice reminder by being kicked in the ribs - "Hey Mom, Sit up!". 

I've had a nice weekend so far. Not been up to much but relaxing and getting house chores done a little at a time. On Friday I cleaned the bathrooms and not sure if it was related but that evening I had a lot of braxton hicks... I even started to time them just in case... but by the time I started timing them I think I only had about 4 in the hour and by the time I went to sleep they were gone.

My braxton hicks were basically just my belly tightening, some of them would actually make me stop what I was doing though. Is that a normal braxton hick or more like a contraction? Things are fine now but I am noticing that I get them more often these days, how about you?

I realized the other day that I have 5.5 weeks left!

How has your weekend been?


----------



## Tilly87

Thanks, I went to see a friend the other night and she was like wow you've really popped out!! and I was like yeh i know I feel massive now lol!! We must be lucky only really puttin weight on our bumps lol.

I have just been catching up on studying but i am feeling so tired so have no idea how my essay is going to go, I feel like my energy levels have just dropped. 

They sound like normal braxton hicks to me, I started getting them about a week ago with this pregnancy, normally if i've exerted myself and the other night after DTD not that we bother with that much at the moment lol. With my previous 2 pregnancies i use to get them now and again but you will definately know the difference once you get a labour contraction because they last longer, are regular, don't stop and feel stronger. 

Time has gone so quick!! I reminded my OH that on wednesday we will only have 7wks!! 

I hope your enjoying your long weekend? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yes I did enjoy my long weekend and will get a short week of work this week... plus I have the baby shower of Saturday to look forward to :)

Thanks for the difference between braxton hicks and contactions. I get them still but mostly in the evening after a long day.

So today I went to meet the doctor who will be delivering the baby. I thought it was just a meet and greet and see the hospital... no one warned me that I'd have to get an exam :( So it was a little akward meeting the doctor for the first time and him seeing everything (and having DH there!) haha. He was a little rough and it hurt quite a bit, he even checked my cervix and said i'm not dilated at all yet. Then he sent me for blood work lol... so not the trip to the hospital I was expecting.

The doctor was at least really nice and did go through things before he did them, but owie. 

Good news is that baby is doing well and is head down still :thumbup: 

How are things with you? When do they check to see if your little one has moved into head down?


----------



## Tilly87

Glad you enjoyed your time off, gosh i forgot about your baby shower, that has come round quick!! You must be really excited about it!!

It is sometimes hard with your first to know if they are the real thing or not but you get use to them after a while.

Can't believe no-one warned you about your appointment! We don't have them sort of appointments in the UK, the first time we see the delivery suite is when we go to give birth lol!! Appointments like that can be quite embarrassing but you have to remember that the doctors see these things everyday. You must feel alot more confident now you have had a tour around the hospital.

So glad Kieran is doing well and is still head down!!!

I'm fine thanks, i'm quite tired at the moment but i think thats to be expected at this stage, I see my midwife on the 28th, so a week today!! to check babies progress and if he has decided to change position. I will let you know how it goes. x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I know, the baby shower has come around fast. Time is going soooo quickly now lol. My sister is coming down to visit for the weekend and to come for the shower, can't wait to see her on Friday - I haven't seen her since Christmas. 

Yes, no warning whatsoever haha. It was like "Hi nice to meet you I'm Dr. Froats... now lets take a look here...". Haha I know, they see it everyday, I just wasnt expecting a full physical lol. But one thing this doctor mentioned to me is that I'm an O negative blood type, which he said I need some kind of needle for... apparantly only 15% of people are a negative blood type and I guess my negative blood type can attack postive blood types (we are not sure what DH's blood type is, but it's likely postive, so the baby will likely be a postive too and my blood could attack his). So the doctor didnt seem that concerned, just that I should have had this needle around 28 weeks, which my doctor never mentioned. So it was a good thing I went to see this doctor yesterday. I will be getting the needle next week.

I also have my regular doctors visit today which I find a little redundant as the only thing she checks is urine, weight, blood pressure, measures my belly and listens to kieran's heartbeat... everything I had done yesterday. Oh well.. I guess its good to be thorough lol. 

How is your day going today?


----------



## Tilly87

It will be nice to spend time with your sister as you haven't seen her for a couple of months, once the baby is born time keeps going fast and their 2st birthday will come around before you even have time to blink lol.

I can see how your hospital visit was a little embarrassing as you didn't have time to prepare for it lol. I am also O negative, i had the jab at 28wks, OH is O positive and so are both our girls, so i had to have another jab after both of their births. Its to prevent your body building up antibodies against the baby as if the baby is positive the blood cells can sometimes try and fight the babies blood cells, which can leave the baby ill. Weird how your doctor never mentioned your blood type as they normally tell you as soon as they have the bloodwork from your booking in appointment. Weird how were both O negative lol!

My midwife does the same checks when i see her, it never takes longer than 5mins, but it is reassuring to know that everything is fine.

My day has been ok, i am tired and trying to get some work done, i have a workman here so its a little hard to get anything done. I know i will be so tired later that i will go to bed about 9pm so will end up getting nothing done, i really need to finish this essay, grrr...

How are you today? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I have a feeling my doctor mentioned what my blood type was when I had my first blood test done around 6 weeks but I didnt know it meant anything until yesterday.

So my little one will be ok right now without me having this needle yet? Is it only a problem when they are born if I haven't had the needle? Or for future pregnancies? I am going to bring it up with my doctor and see if she can explain it a little further for me lol.

I'm sorry your feeling so tired, I only seem to get sleepy if I haven't been doing much (like relaxing in front of the tv on the weekends) and in the evening I feel tired. I'm finding I've slept better these last few nights and only getting up once in the night to pee... so I am happy about that. Do you think your tired because you haven't been sleeping properly or because of your anemia? Good luck working on that essay.


----------



## Tilly87

Your doctor would of known you needed the jab though, you and baby will be fine as long as you get it done.

I would just get the jab as soon as possible, it is more of a problem in future pregnancies so i wouldn't worry about it to much, and you will get to find out if Kieran is positive or negative soon after birth. If he is positive you will need another jab.

I think my daily routine is just starting to slow me down a bit, i don't get much time to relax as i'm always busy and always have something to do lol. I am still taking my iron tablets, they just don't seem to have changed anything for me. I am a light sleeper anyway so the tiniest little things seem to wake me. Glad you have slept better the last few days.

How has your day been so far today? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I saw my regular doctor this morning, she explained the blood type thing... like you said, I will need a jab soon (getting it next week) and again after he is born if he is a postive blood type. Good to know this hasn't affected him in any way but could for future pregnancies.

I'm sorry your so tired, I bet running after you two oldest and keeping up the household has got to be so tiring. Are both of your girls in school everyday? If so, that would make life a little easier, you could put your feet up for a little bit when they are gone. But I have a feeling that only your oldest is in school?

I'm doing well today, just been a lot of running around today. I had the car this morning so I could go to my doctors appointment (DH was working)... but he works split shifts and is off in the afternoon, so I had just got back to work from my appointment and I had to rush off again to take DH the car. 

Found out today that I no longer see my GP doctor, who I've been seeing since 6 weeks... I now see the OB doctor who will be delivering. This is a good thing, he seems to know a lot more and I will only be having 1 appointment a week now (I've now had two this week). Can't believe i'm already at weekly appointments!


----------



## Tilly87

Glad you found out about your blood group now so you still have time for the jab!

I always seem to be cleaning up all the time, its amazing how much mess 2 children and of course my OH can make lol! My oldest is at school mon-fri and my youngest goes to pre-school a few mornings a week, i should really rest in the morning when she is at nursery but i spend it cleaning up or shopping or something, so i suppose its my own fault lol. 

It must of been a pain doing all that running around! but not long until you get to finish work and relax, well hopefully! My due date falls in the easter holidays so hopefully my girls will let me have a few lay-ins in the morning lol.

Yay for your OB appointments!! My appointments are now fortnightly, I hope at my next appointment he moves into the head down position! Do you have the same checks weekly with your OB that you use to have with your doctor? I also have the feeling this baby might arrive a little late, but hopefully not to late as my daughters birthday is the 17th! x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I am assuming the OB will be doing the same checks as my doctor, only probably more indepth as I am getting closer to the end. Now that he did the whole pap test yesterday I don't think I will need that again until he needs to check for dialation, if they even do that until you are in labour. I assume I will be doing the standard but the OB has an ultrasound machine so I may get another ultrasound at some point. So not too sure what to expect, he said we would talk more about labour options next week. 

Do you have a preferred birth plan, (if you can have a vaginal birth this time)? Mine is really to take the doctors advice (with my own instincts too)... and I am probably going to get an epidural, but that really depends on how well I am coping. This is my first time, I am not that experienced and I'd rather just follow what the OB suggests is best. 

You need to put your feet up a couple morning a week when your girls are at school, cleaning will get done, even if it has to wait a few days. Just make sure to rest when you feel the need to, esp if you've had a bad nights sleep. 

Well i'm off for the afternoon, DH will be here to pick me up from work any minute. Talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## Tilly87

I suppose your OB will do the checks on you and the baby but will give you advice about labour etc. Its quite nerve wracking being a first time mum as you don't know what to expect, i can remember how i felt when labour got closer. How exciting you might get another scan, on my scan at 32wks baby was so big we didn't get a pic.

If baby moves into the head down position i will be happy to just have a vaginal birth lol!! I am planning on using gas and air and the birthing ball, i didn't have much in the form of pain killers the last 2 times so i'm hoping this time will be the same! Just discuss all your options with your OB so when you are in labour if anything is suggested to you, you will know what it is about.

I am hoping that once i get this essay out of the way i can just have the time to lie down and chill out stress free lol!

Hope you and DH had a good afternoon! x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I'd like to have another scan, just so I can see the baby lol. But considering that the OB can tell just by feeling that the baby is head down, I don't think he will actually do a scan unless there is a reason. 

Yes, being a first time Mom is nerve wracking, I have no idea what to expect labour wise lol. I'm not stressing over it though, there is nothing I can do now... I will just deal with things when the time comes. It will be a new experience and I'm just going to see how my body handles things. I really hope your little one moves soon for you, he must be running out of room, I know my lo is.

My job was finally posted this morning, so I have submitted my resume and I just have to wait now. I was expecting them to post the job early last week but nothing had been done until last night. They post the job until next Wednesday and then I guess hold interviews shortly after. I just hope I can get my interview in before I go into labour lol. Lets hope this baby isnt a few weeks early too!

Good luck working on your essay today, just think... the sooner you get it done, the sooner that you get to relax and wont have to think about it anymore.


----------



## Tilly87

Yes your right there, they don't seem to do scans later in pregnancy unless they really need to. I only had a scan last week because it was the only way they could tell if my placenta had moved.

It is nerve wracking, people use to tell me labour horror stories, so once i went into labour i was totally petrified of having to give birth! with both my daughters i had quite good labours so i'm hoping this one is the same. I'm sure once you become a mum you will just slip into your role and wouldn't have it any other way. 

Good luck, i hope you get your interview soon and everything goes to plan, i still have my fingers crossed for you! 

Thanks, hopefully i will get most of my essay done tonight and tomorrow, it will be nice not to have to spend all my time on it at the weekend. x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Every woman has a story to tell about her labour(s)... to women who have never had a baby, they all seem scary even if they are a good birth story lol. I actually love listening to women's birth stories and know that every person has a different experience. Even though one woman may have a horrid birth, doesn't mean I will too. So although I'm sure to be scared at the time, I'm just looking forward to a time when I have my own birth story to tell. 

I can't believe how soon things can happen for us! I remember you telling me that you had your daughter at 36 weeks... thats next wednesday for me (Feb 29th too). Can't believe that our little ones are pretty much fully cooked now :)


----------



## Tilly87

Yes, I think secretly women love telling their birth stories lol! I know i am proud to have bought 2 beautiful daughters in to this world and am really looking forward to the birth of my little boy.

My friend has a 3 month old little boy and my daughters never leave him alone so I know they won't want to leave their brother alone lol.

The time has gone fast! you are not far off full term now either! A woman on our April thread just had her little boy on monday at 30wks! I can remember being scared going into labour at 36wks but luckily my daughter was healthy and a good weight for her gestation. Her baby is doing well for 30wks though. x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Your daughters are going to be so excited to see their little brother! 

There is a lady on my march forum who had her baby just before x-mas at 26 weeks! The baby is doing well now and is about 4lbs, we are all so glad her little one has done so well. 

It's scary when your pregnant just how many things can happen. Last night I was half expecting something to happen... I was feeling so crappy yesterday, I had a really bad stomach ache and kept having bms, which I know is a sign when your body clears itself out. I was also very tired... Anyway I was asleep by 9:15 and woke up this morning feeling fine, so nothing yet.

How has your day been? Feeling good?


----------



## Tilly87

They are very excited!!! but my youngest said to me yesterday she is bored of waiting and wants to see him now lol, i told her shes got a good few weeks to wait yet!

26wks is such an early stage to have your baby, so glad her LO is doing so well.

I know what you mean when that isn't a normal experience for you, glad nothing has happened yet though. We also tend to worry ourselves alot about things when we are pregnant, as you hear so many stories about things happening.

I worked on my essay for a while yesterday and had a productive day of yet more note taking and got started on my essay, so hopefully i will manage to finish in the next couple of days. I also decided to wash and dry the babys clothes and blankets, so that is all done, just more things added to my ironing basket lol.

How was your day? Have you got any plans for the weekend? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Waiting for the baby must feel like forever to your girls, weeks take a long time when you are young. 

Anything strange that happens to me now gets me thinking "is this a labour sign" haha. It will only get worse as I get closer to my due date lol.

I'm off to my baby shower in a few minutes... just waiting for my MIL to arrive, she is dropping off the last piece of the crib and then will take me over to my mom's house for the shower. So glad to get the crib piece so we can get it all set up this week!

How has your day been going? Got any plans for the weekend?


----------



## Tilly87

Hmm, yes i can remember being excited about things when i was younger and it seemed like an eternity lol, i suppose thats what waiting for this baby seems like to them lol, especially since 2 women who have children in my daughters class at school had babies last week. I think they are just eager to meet him and spoil him. 

Lol, yes it does get worse, you look out for every little sign lol. I have managed to nearly get half my essay done today, so will rush and spend tomorrow finishing it, so i can submit then relax, phew.... We also went on a long walk today, and there were alot of steep hills, i had to relax half way there because i was out of breath and getting braxton hicks but it was nice to be out in the fresh air as it was quite sunny today, the girls enjoyed themselves anyway, even though i think i am more tired than them lol.

So exciting to be able to set your crib up!!! and your baby shower, hope you have a good time, can't wait to hear about it. x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Glad you had a nice day, I find going up hills now so hard too. Have the Braxton hicks gone now?

I had a nice baby shower, was great to see everyone. Omg I got sooo many gifts, I think I have everything for the baby now. I'll post some pics soon. Just sat down to watch a movie with my sister and mom... Hope you had a good evening.


----------



## Tilly87

It is so so hard lol! Yes the braxton hicks have gone they don't seem to last very long but are starting to happen more often now.

Glad your baby shower went well, good job you didn't go crazy buying lots of baby things with all the gifts you got!! Hope you have a nice relaxing evening.

I am just working on my essay while OH is cooking dinner, i will be so glad to see the back of this essay lol x


----------



## Tilly87

Hey Joanna, is everthing ok, not heard from you in a few days? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I'm fine, sorry, I guess I thought I had responded back to you last, I guess not. I was starting to wonder about you too lol. 

How's the essay writing going, almost done?

I have another doctors appointment this afternoon and will get my shot for my O negative blood type. I also think baby has dropped more... or so it feels like it. All day yesterday and today I have this pressure feeling down below... doesn't feel like cramps but like something is stretching. It doesn't hurt, just that I'm aware of it. I will bring it up with the doctor today and see what he says.

I also had a slight heart attack a little while ago. I was sitting at my desk at work and when I got up I felt a couple gushes... I thought my water had broke!! I went to the washroom expecting to feel more trickles but I think it was just excess mucus (sorry TMI). This is one pregnancy symptom that I was never told about until it started happening to me, amazing how unpredictable this excess mucus is and how much it increases throughout your pregnancy, yuck lol.

How are things with you and lo?


----------



## Tilly87

The essay is going well, i have a few more sentences to write and then i am going to type up tonight and send it off, thank god.

Good your getting the jab! It sounds like your baby maybe starting to engage, they are the same feelings i get when babys head has started to engage anyway. Maybe ask your doctor and he might check when you go for your jab.

I have had lots of excess discharge, so gross and most days i am wearing panty liners now because it makes my underwear all gross (sorry about the tmi) completely normal though!

I went to see my midwife today and babys head is now down, YAY!!! Everything else was fine to, he kept kicking the doppler when she was trying to listen to his heartbeat lol. I have to go and have swabs next week for group b strep so i will be getting the results at my next midwife appointment in 2wks time. I also bought some raspberry leaf tea today and am going to start 1 cup a day from tomorrow. 

How are you feeling? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

YAY!! For head down! Did you ever feel when he made that big movement and turned head down? Or did you have no idea if he had moved or not?

I had the swab for group B strep last week, should get the results at my appointment in about an hour. I will also mention about the extra pressure i've been feeling, you are probably right, baby's head is getting more engaged. Does this mean it could come sooner or can the head be engaged for a few weeks.

Yes, lots of extra discharge. I wear a panty liner everyday, but I notice its only really necessary in the morning and afternoon, by evening its all gone, weird. But at least I can give myself a break from wearing a liner all day/everyday. 

You must be so glad to get that essay done. Will that be all you have to do for school, or do you have more assignment to finish?

Well I should go, I have to leave work here in a half hour and I need to get a couple last minute things done before I leave early. Have a good evening x


----------



## Tilly87

To be honest, i didn't think he had turned, maybe he did while i was sleeping lol. 

Hope your swab results come back negative, i am expecting the strep b test to come back positive for me because i had it in my last 2 pregnancies. Hope your appointment goes well, let me know how it goes.

Yeh the discharge thing is the same for me, i can't wait until it goes lol! 

I have another essay due on babys due date, then again on the 9th May and then i have an exam on 12th June, so i have a really busy next couple of months and am just trying to take it as it comes. x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Wow you are busy, but I like your attitude. I guess there is no point stressing over your school work but just to finish things as they come. 

Group B strep came back negative for me :thumbup: I also had the needle for my O negative blood type, so I'm glad that is done. Baby is still head down and i've gained 3lbs in the last week! haha. We also registered at the hospital for the birth, meaning we wont need to register when we get there on the big day, we can just go up to the maternity ward. (Esp good if I'm already in labour).

Feeling a little strange today, tired and crampy. Like I have period cramps, I almost decided to stay home from work today but thought I should come in since I left early yesterday for my doctors appointment. I will go home if I get worse later. I have a feeling the cramps are BM cramps ... everytime I need a BM I get the worst cramps and gas, its quite painful sometimes. 

DH and I picked up some of the last items that we need for baby last night. I bought a lamp that dims for the nursery, so I can nurse at night under a dim light and not have to be blinded by turning on the bright overhead lights. DH finally put up the crib yesterday, so the nursery looks amazing now! I will be sure to take pictures soon, just waiting for my mom to finish the curtains. We also packed our hospital bags (well mostly). So we are pretty much all set!

I'm also attaching a picture of the baby blanket that my mom made for me. It was that fabric that we spent ages looking for, she turned it into a proper baby blanket and I love it...
 



Attached Files:







Baby Blanket.jpg
File size: 48.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Tilly87

Its quite easy to get stressed out over all the work i need to do, but hopefully i can just take it all in my stride and do my best lol.

Glad you got a negative result! I'm hoping i won't need the antibiotic drip in labour this time, but i don't care as long as baby is ok. Glad your appointment went well and Kieran hasn't done a topsy turvy on you lol. 3lbs is not bad, my midwife said from now alot of women gain up to 7lb a week, that sounds like alot to me though.

That doesn't sound nice, hopefully your cramps go soon and you start to feel better.

Yay on getting all your baby bits, i still have a few things to get, which we are going to do in the next couple of weeks. I need to get some paint so i can finally do my bedroom and babys bedroom. Sounds like you are pretty organised, it must feel so much better to have everything ready.

I love your blanket!! Your mum has done a good job, you must be really pleased with it.

So now i have found a couple of names i like for baby, OH and I both agree on Jaydon and I like Jenson but OH isn't so sure, what do you think? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Wow 7lbs a week, that does sound like a lot. I think my 3lbs were due to the baby shower and all the food we ate haha. Because my sister came down for the weekend (Fri - Sun) I spent most of my weekend at my mom's house and we ate leftovers from the shower for the rest of the weekend lol.

Cramps seem to have gone now. Not too sure what they were from, no BM... it was just like mild period cramps... so not too sure if that meant anything. Baby's head must be pushing on things are causing lots of different symptoms at this point.

Yes, I'm glad we have everything for baby now, though I'm sure I'll think of stuff I need to get. Did you have a nursing pillow (one of those 'C' shaped pillows)... I don't have one and wonder if they are really all that useful or if a regular pillow will do the trick? 

You still have a couple extra weeks more than I do to get the rest of your stuff done for your baby. So don't worry, you still have a month and a bit to go. 

Names: Jaydon is a nice name, can you could call him Jay for short. Jenson is nice too, not very common which is great. It's like Kieran, names that have been heard before but are uncommon, so people can still pronounce them and there wont be a millon kids his age with the same name.


----------



## Tilly87

I was a little shocked when she said 7lbs because theres no way i would like to gain 7lb a week for the next 6wks lol. Yeh people eat lots of junk at parties, i'm sure our weight gain will be steady if we eat healthily most of the time.

It must of been baby pushing on you, i can't even go for a walk now without needing to pee lol.

I just used a normal pillow for breast feeding but once baby gets bigger you don't really need a pillow although it does ache your arms a little, but i suppose the same as everything else its whatever you think suits you best.

I hope to have everything by 37wks and thats still 3wks away so i'm sure i will manage it.

I love your babys name, but my cousin has the same name. I really like the name Lucas to, so hopefully OH will agree to have this as a middle name. You would think the easiest bit would be picking babys name lol x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Names are not easy... I think that is why I settled on kieran, we were tossing around names for quite sometime and I think I just wanted to pick one so we didn't have to think about it anymore. I had the name Kieran on my list for quite awhile and after everyone said they loved the name I started to love it too. Now I can't imagine another name for him because I use his name when talking about him regularly (don't often say 'the baby'). 

Lucus is a nice name too, great for a middle name. It's quite a popular name here. 

Ugh got up this morning and discovered the cat had found another mouse! This one was well and truly dead ... so got DH to get rid of it. So glad we have a trained Mouse Killer in our house, don't know what it would be like if we didn't have a cat lol. I guess the warmer weather has brought the mice out because we only seem to get them in the fall or spring. 

Yuck, you must think our house is dirty, but I assure you it is not... the mice must come in the basement and as soon as they find a way into the house the cat gets em haha.


----------



## Tilly87

No there not easy, we found it difficult settling on one for the girls as obviously we need to agree, otherwise it would be so much simpler lol! I don't like calling him the baby all the time, but he has been that for a while now because we aren't agreeing lol.

Lucas is not that popular over here but i do really want to use it as a middle name.

Good job your cat gets all the mice, ha ha i don't think your house is dirty, we get them in our garage alot because its old, we just caught one in the mousetrap the other week, not a very nice sight lol!

Last night i went to the pub with a couple of friends, was nice to get out with the girls even though i couldn't drink lol but felt good to have some me time.

How are you today? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

It's funny now how much every little symptom makes you think "is this the start of something"? Last night I was soooo tired, I went to bed at 9pm... but all evening I was getting really bad back cramps and the baby's head felt really low. I went to bed expecting to be woken up with something but nothing happened lol. I put a hot compress on my back and it felt much better.

Feel fine today, funny how you can be feeling crappy one minute and fine the next when we're at this stage. I had some more cramps this morning (not in my back)... seem to be getting cramps a lot lately, probably just due to pressure.

It must have been nice to go out with your friends, do you miss having the odd drink? I do lol... not that I have every been a big drinker, I just like the taste of the odd glass of wine or a strawberry daiquiri when I'm around friends... oh and I really missed Bailey's at Christmas haha.... with breast feeding it's going to be awhile, lol. 

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Tilly87

I think being in the last stage any little thing makes you think is this it!!! lol. I get crampy feelings in my back to, so your not alone. I think its completely normal for this stage, i've never been told otherwise anyway.

Glad your feeling better today!!! I'm now really tired after being out late last night, i spent all morning cleaning and then after dinner, i went out (only 3hrs) just got home but i'm seriously achy now, so i think an early night is on the cards.

I don't regret going out with friends last night though, to be honest i really needed the break lol. I'm not a big drinker either, i don't really get the chance lol!! but i do miss not being able to have a drink when i feel like it.

Hope your day is going ok? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

My day is going well so far, i've had more to do at work so the day is passing much faster then yesterday... plus today is my Friday, so no work tomorrow :) I can't wait to sleep in... it's getting very hard to get up at 6am for work these days lol.

You deserve a night out for sure! I'm lucky that I live so close to my Mom as I spend most Saturday nights at her home... we just have dinner and put a movie on but it's nice to get out of the house for a few hours. It will be great when I'm on maternity leave as DH and I will have days off together again (his days off are Mon & Tues, mine are Fri - Sun). 

Have you had any swelling yet? I get a little swelling in my hands and toes but usually just in the evening before bed. I make sure not to sleep with my rings on because they are tight at night, by morning the swelling is gone. I mentioned this to my doctor and he said a little swelling is normal.


----------



## Tilly87

I think the best thing to do when you feel a little crampy and sore is have a bath and go to bed, thats what i've always done and most of the time i've felt better for it in the morning. I get up about 6.45am on school days, in fact not much later at the weekends lol, but i do look forward to the weekends when i can just lie down or something lol.

Its good that you live so close to your mum and have a close relationship to, i don't live that close to any of my family so i rarely see them but we try to get together whenever we can, although i have no relationship with my dad so i haven't seen him in a long time. It will be nice for you, DH and baby to spend family time together, i bet you can't wait.

I haven't had any swelling yet, FXs, I didn't get any swelling in my last pregnancies either so i'm hoping i miss out on it again. My midwife always checks for swelling because its very common, hopefully you don't get it any worse than you are experiencing now. x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I dont have a relationship with my dad either, my mom has never remarried, so I think that is why we are so close. Plus, my sister lives so far away, so it's just me and Mom most days when we hang out, thats why it was so nice to have my sister around last weekend. 

My mom's family live in England and I always used to hear growing up "I wish my family was around so we could just stop by for tea" (her sister lives in the same town as her parents, so my mom has always been jealous of that). I think thats why I've always wanted to live in the same town as my mom, I've seen what it was like for her not to have her family around and I love the fact that my mom is soooo excited for Keiran, she wants to be called Nana and keeps talking about getting a car seat for her car and a high chair for her home lol... I think she expects me to be over there lots with him... and we probably will be lol. 

Yes, I hope swelling doesn't get worse. I know severe swelling is a sign of pre-eclampsia, so i'd be paranoid if I got lots of swelling. But a little in my fingers and toes is really nothing... no swelling in my ankles, so I know its not much. 

Feeling lots of pressure right now... right down low. Its a strange feeling, not really painful but just uncomfy. Maybe I need to take a walk around for a bit, this chair could be causing it.


----------



## Tilly87

My mum didn't re-marry either, but she did have 2 little boys after she spit with my dad. I suppose thats what some families do, mine live in the same town they always lived, we decided to move because where we live now is better to raise our girls. Although we don't see each other often i will try to make it to them in the school holidays, as i really don't have any other free time. OHs dad lives near us so they see the girls quite often. 

Sounds like your mum is really looking forward to meeting her grandson. I love it when families are really close, although i feel like i am missing that bond sometimes. I think your mum will be looking forward to babysitting duties lol!

Glad your swelling is nothing to major. I get alot of pressure down below to and i was so uncomfortable trying to sleep last night.

I have a pic of my 34wk bump to post later when i get more time, i think it seems a little lower, you will have to let me know what you think x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh yes, she will be our babysitter for sure lol. Though I don't think i'll be leaving him for quite some time after he is born, esp if I breastfeed. He might be a couple months old before I can leave him with a sitter. 

So speaking of swelling... last night was the worse so far. I could feel my feet were a little hot and tired feeling so when I sat down I took my socks off and my feet and ankles were quite swollen. I had kankles! lol. I kept them elevated and went to bed early and they are back to normal now but I've never had that before. I guess i'm just going to have to pay attention to that hot tired feeling and will know if my feet are starting to swell.

Nothing else new here for me. Hopeing to be called today for an interview, so will be making sure to carry my phone around and checking my email lots. (The job posting went down yesterday, so they must be getting ready to call people for interviews). 

Hows the pressure feeling for you going? Can't wait to see your bump picture.


----------



## Tilly87

OH and I use to take it in turns if we wanted to go out because i didn't want to leave the girls with anyone else when they were babies. I have a night out planned for June for a friends birthday, i'm sure i will do nothing but ring OH to check in though lol.

I don't really know alot about swelling as i have been lucky to never have it but i do try to rest in the evenings so i'm not to tired. Glad your swelling went down, you will have to remember to rest your legs and feet.

Good luck for your interview!!! I hope it all goes well, have you prepared for it?

After cleaning this morning i had to lay down because it felt like i was cramping down below but it seems to have gone now i'm sat down relaxing. Are you feeling anymore pressure?

Anyway here is my bump pic, 1st pic is 32wks 2nd is 34wks, not much change in size but slightly lower i think? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Did you breastfeed your girls? If you went out did you just express some milk and leave it for your OH? I haven't bought a breast pump... I might eventually but my Mom said she would just squeeze out some milk by hand if she needed to express. I might give that a try, I don't want to waste money on a breast pump if I wont end up using it. Plus, you never know that I might end up formula feeding if breast feeding doesnt work out.

Yes swelling only seems to be in the evening, or if i've been either up walking around a lot or sitting down a lot... I seem to need a good variety to help things. I'm not too concerned... I had my blood pressure and urine checked on Tuesday and things were normal. So I'll be getting it checked again next week and if there is anything wrong then I will know. Swelling is normal at this stage at least, just have to watch it I guess.

Great bump... I see what you mean, it does look like it's dropped and hasn't grown too much more. I need to take another bump picture, I might from now on do pics with my shirt up too, then I can see if the bump has dropped or not.

No cramps or pressure for me this morning so far, but it seems to come and go these days. I'm actually feeling a little swelling starting again in my hands and feet, i've probably been at this computer too long, going to have a shower and see if it helps. Talk to you later.


----------



## Tilly87

I didn't breastfeed my 1st because she just wouldn't take to it but as soon as she had a bottle that was it, my 2nd took to it straight away and i breastfed her for 9 months, i didn't buy a breast pump until i needed one though and i only used it a few times as i didn't go out much without her. I also did all the night feeds with the girls, OH is useless at getting up! Try and share out the night feeds if you can because they are so tiring. 

Good you have weekly appointments to check these things out, my appointments are fortnightly and its a mission trying to get hold of a midwife on the phone lol. 

Bump pics seem to look alot different when clothed, its strange lol. I definately feel like he is lower though because of the pressure. Can't wait to see your next bump pic.

Hope you felt better after your shower and didn't have any swelling.

Yesterday i saw about 5 people who asked when i was due, sort of sick of people asking now as its everyday lol!! Do you get this alot? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I'm not sure DH will be able to help much with night feeds if i'm breastfeeding only, but you never know. Perhaps I can express a bottle's worth and have it ready for some part of the night that DH can do. I think I will not bother getting a breast pump until I need one. No sense in getting it now when I have no idea if Kieran will even breastfeed in the end.

Our appointments are weekly now and we just set up the next appointment before we leave. Its been working great so far, we've managed to get appointments for tuesday afternoons, so DH can take me each week (his days off are mon and tues). 

I'll try and take another bump picture soon. My mom is coming over soon with the fixed curtain (we made some adjustments to it)... so the nursery should be all done! I'll make sure to take pictures this weekend and post them!

Swelling was fine for the rest of the day yesterday... I didn't go out anywhere and just took it easy so no swelling happened. I'm going out this afternoon so hoping it wont get too bad. I'm just going to keep my eye open for that hot, sore feeling in my feet, if I feel it then I know I need to sit for a bit.

Not too many people asking when i'm due. I get the odd person at work ask if I haven't seen them in a few weeks. A co-worker of mine said her children's babysitter had her baby on Monday... she was due only a few weeks before me, so her baby was only 2 weeks early (and had her in 2 hours!!). It makes me so amazed and excited that I could have my baby in a week or two and he'd only be 2 weeks early. Crazy! ... he just can NOT come tomorrow! (my dad's b-day and I don't want my baby to share that date). 

So what are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## Tilly87

Expressing is pretty time consuming as well, thats why i just did it if i had to. OH is going to help out with night feeds etc while hes on paternity but after that he needs to be alert at work so i will be doing it all. 

Its great that your appointments are on DHs day off so he can come with you. Can't wait to see your nursery pics, i haven't even started mine as i've been so busy, best get cracking before LO comes. Its a good job painting will only take 2days at the most lol!

Hope you don't get swelling when your out! Least you get a feeling so you know when to start taking it easy.

2hrs!!!! OMG!!! It is crazy to think our babies will be with us soon especially if they come early! Do you have any feelings as to when baby might come? I keep having a dream that my baby will be born on the 18th April, this is a day after my youngest DDs birthday, i'm hoping he comes around his due date of the 11th though so there birthdays are not to close.

I don't have any plans, i have been out all day today and my feet and legs are aching, so just making my girls some tea then putting them to bed so i can relax.

Do you have any plans? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I went out with my Mom yesterday and spent the evening at her house. I did have some swelling while we were out but mostly just in my hands. It helps if I take off my jacket while walking around in the stores, my hands swell when I get warm.

I have taken my nursery pictures but I am waiting for DH to install the new camera software onto the computer before I can post them. So hopfully they will be up later today or early in the week.

I really have no idea when the baby will come. I sort of expect him to be a week or two early but thats probably more of a wish then anything. Everyone keeps telling me that first babies are usually late and that I will have an April baby... I really hope not lol. It's hard enough getting through each day now, just sitting watching tv is uncomfy without lots of pillows to prop you up straight. So I hope he comes in about 2 or 3 weeks time lol. If your baby is really late, he could be born on my birthday (April 23rd) lol. But lets hope he comes on his due date or before like me :)

So what colour are you going to paint the nursery? I remember you saying it would be something neutral, do you have a sort of theme?

I should get back... i'm in the middle of writing my Thank You cards from the baby shower and am only half way done them. Talk to you soon.


----------



## Tilly87

Not much longer to put up with swelling for now and its good you can still go out and do things. I'm surprised i don't get any swelling because i walk alot and do alot of tiring things!

Can't wait t see the pics, i bet it looks amazing, you must be so pleased to have it all set up and ready.

Alot of people say first babies are late but mine was 22days early, then second was only 5days early! Everyone keeps telling me i will be late because i am carrying a boy and apparently they are lazy. To be honest i think it just depends on the pregnancy not the gender. They will come when they are ready! I hope hes not that late thats 12days over lol!! I am so achy and tired already! I hope your baby comes in the next few wks so you don't go over. On the April thread i go on alot of the women are getting induced in the next couple of wks, so they will be March mums.

I am going to paint it cream, i haven't really got a theme will just probably get some pictures and bunting etc to decorate it so its not to boring lol unless i see anything else i like to jazz up the walls!

Hope you enjoyed the rest of your weekend x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Sorry, still no nursery pictures lol. DH still hasnt installed the softwear for the new camera (that we got at x-mas). I could take pictures with my Ipod but they are always so grainy. He has promised to install it today (we shall see lol).

At work today one of my co-works has said that my belly has dropped. I think she is right because in the last week I've got a lot more pressure low down and he isn't kicking my ribs quite so much. So not sure if that means he will be early, rather than late or just that he has dropped and it could be a few more weeks still. I'm getting lots more braxton hicks recently and they can be quite strong and last 15-30 seconds now, must be a good sign I think. I'm curious to see what my doctor says tomorrow when I see him. When do you go to your doctors again?

On my March forum we have so far had 8 babies! (None born in March though lol). Three of them were born before Feb 1st, the rest have been in the last few weeks. Makes me realize that it wont be long :)...all of them were due in March, so they are all early babies.

Cream sounds like a nice colour for the nursery. When you have it all set up please send me pics :baby:

Have you got anything planned this week or just a normal week? I've now officially got 8 working days left!! - This week and next, hoping I can finish before baby comes.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

So I just found out that I didn't get the job :( Unfortunately the system at the college here isn't quite fair and full-time staff are considered first over part-time staff (or external people)... and since we had one full-time staff apply for the position it went to her. I'm part-time, so they couldn't consider me...even though I know the job better than anyone. Oh well, I'm trying not to let it bother me, I still have a year to find another job and it's better this happens now then me just being out of a job, I at least have maternity leave pay for the next year. 

I'm a little sad but am actually relieved that I dont have to go through an interview process right now. - Just one less thing to have to worry or think about. - So i'm trying to see the positives out of this. My boss was really nice about telling me and said that next winter when I'm ready to work again that I should contact her and she will see if there are any positions open.


----------



## Tilly87

Sorry you didn't get the job, that doesn't sound very fair that they don't consider you first because your part-time. But its good your thinking positive, you are still entitled to your maternity pay and have a year to look around, hopefully you can contact your old boss and something will come up for you when you are ready to go back to work. 

The braxton hicks and less pressure sounds like a good sign, I haven't been getting many braxton hicks lately and the last couple of days baby has not been as active, so maybe he is going through a growth spurt right now. Good luck on your doctor appointment tomorrow, let me know how it goes? I have my group b strep test tomorrow but i don't see my midwife for another week.

Wow 8 early babies on one forum, its good to know they are all doing well though. 

I will definately post pics once i have painted and set everything up, hopefully it will be done in the next 2wks.

You must be excited about your maternity leave now it is so close! I don't have any plans for the week, so will just see what happens, do you have any plans? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Speaking of Braxton Hicks lol... there goes another one. I'm still getting lots of pressure down low but it comes and goes, I didn't really notice it yesterday but have today. Neither are painful but just that I'm aware of something happening, so not sure if that is a labour sign or just my body getting prepared. 

I'm actually glad they have told me about work, I at least know that if I go into labour early that they have someone here to replace me, last week I had no idea what was going on. So now I'm sort of hoping I give birth anytime lol... I'd prefer not to work this week and next but know they need me.

Not really any plans for the week. I have to train the new person tomorrow, which I think I'm feeling a little bitter about but I will put on a brave face and not let it show. I know it's not her fault and in all honesty, she is the best person (other than me) who could get this job. - she works with the full-time ECE students and I work with the part-time ECE students (early childhood eduation), so she at least knows the job - I just have to show her my side. 

So not sure what it is about being at work but all weekend the baby was so quite and barely moving, today he has been kicking and moving a lot! So glad because you get that nagging feeling about if he is ok. Glad to be getting a check-up tomorrow, I always feel much better after hearing the heart beat.

Good luck with the strep b test. Will they be doing a full examination? I had a full examination when I had the step b test - probably because I was already naked from the waist down and they just wanted to get all the tests done at once lol.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning, 

Just wanted to post my nursery pictures before I forgot. I hope everything is going well with you, how are you feeling today?
 



Attached Files:







Nursery 1.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 1









Nursery 2.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 1









Nursery 3.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Tilly87

It sounds like you are getting alot of braxton hicks, i haven't had them for a while now. Maybe you are getting more because your so close to your due date now.

I can imagine you not wanting to be at work especially now you know you haven't got the job to go back to, i hope training the new person up goes well. Just think in a couple of weeks you will be starting your maternity leave and you will get to meet your beautiful baby boy!

I haven't had a lot of movement the last few days, but i did read that movements slow down in the last 8wks. I am still getting movements just not as many, but i know how you feel when you get use to them moving alot and then you don't get much at all. I don't see my midwife again until the 13th. I hope your appointment goes well today, please update!

I had my strep b test this morning and the nurse told me that it will be sent to the lab for a full check, so don't really know what it will be tested for but i have to ring for my results on friday so i will let you know then. They didn't check the baby while i was there but i didn't really expect it either because thats the midwifes job.

Your nursery looks so cute!!!! I can't wait to get mine done now i have seen yours! I was looking at nautical things today and am thinking of doing that as a theme, i think i will browse the net later for some ideas. I love the tree with the monkey and the little rocking horse, you have done a good job! 

I am feeling ok today, feel a little short of energy but other than that fine, how are you feeling? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I will be sure to update you today after my doctors appointment. I am secretly hoping they check me and say something like "your waters are just about to break, lets send you down to labour and delivery" haha... doubt that will happen though lol. 

DH said last night that he is getting really excited to meet lo, which I thought was cute. I know I'm excited but I figured DH will be into things when he finally gets to hold the baby and look after him. I know he will be good when it comes time for me being in labour, he is good at calming me down when I get scared - like during those really bad leg cramps and whenever I've been sick (throwing up), I tend to panick and DH is great and helping me to breath and keeping me calm. Whats your OH like during labour?

Glad you had the strep B swab done today. Too bad they don't get the baby, thats the fun part about going to see the doctor lol. Well you only have 1 week until you see your MW.

Glad you like the nursery, I'm in love with it lol. The room looks a little small in the pictures but its actually a long skinny room.. I just didnt show pictures from the other side that has the closet and change table (not as interesting) lol. The rocking horse is actually one of DH's toys from a kid, his parents gave it to us to give to the baby, so its sort of a family tradition... I think it might be from DH's father's childhood too. 

Can't wait to see pictures of your nursery when it's done. A nautical theme sounds really cool, I'm excited to see what you come up with.

AFM - got a bit of a headache that I woke up with this morning. Just feeling a little off and my tummy is feeling funny (maybe BM?)... its weird how trapped gas can really hurt your stomach at this stage. Do you find your bump is super hard these days? Mine is.


----------



## Tilly87

Ha ha, no that probably won't happen but you can hope lol!!

That is cute that your DH is really excited and that you know he will be a calming influence on you in labour. My OH can't wait until LO is here to, hes not starting his paternity leave until i go into labour because he only gets 2wks and he wants to spend as much time with the baby as possible. My OH panics a little en route to the hospital, i think he thinks its going to happen there and then lol but its normally a few hrs! He tries to comfort me in labour by rubbing my back and shoulders etc, which is nice as theres not alot our OHs can do to take the pain away but at least they try lol!!

It is a bit dissapointing when you go to the docs and the baby isn't checked but nevermind only 1 more week till i can here everything again. My youngest daughter comes to and she loves to hear the baby!

Our babys room looks a lot smaller than yours but it will be plenty big enough for him. I love that the rocking horse is a family airloom, i'm sure your baby will love it to.

My bump is quite hard day to day but it hardens more with braxton hicks or if the baby moves. Maybe mention things to your doctor if you are feeling a little unwell x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh thats so nice that your OH is so great during labour. We probably wont have much problems with DH enroute to the hospital because we live 5 mins walking distance (right across the street lol). So we might even be able to walk over during labour (if I'm able) and we wont need to pay for parking then lol. Also, if we forget anything then DH can just walk home and grab it.

My bump has always felt quite hard, it gets harder with a braxton hick and when he kicks but most of the time its very hard to the touch, not sure why or if thats normal. - could also just be the way i'm carrying him. Since he's dropped, the top of my bump (just under my breasts) is squishy, which is why i'm guessing he's dropped.

I plan to mention my new symptoms to my doctor today and i'm hoping they are just normal. - swelling, pressure, cramps and my headache today. 

I love that your daughter likes to come to your MW appointments, so cute that she likes listening to the heart beat.


----------



## Tilly87

Yeh i'm glad he's good in labour to, but i suppose hes used to it now as well lol!! Its good that you live so close to the hospital you will be delivering at, ours is 15miles away so OH will have to drive. You won't have far to go home after to. Are OHs allowed to stay at the hospital with you after delivery? In the UK if its out of visiting hours they have to go home after we have been transferred to the ward.

I always have a hard bump, i think its harder when you are naturally quite slim because your skin is so stretched.

I think your symptoms are normal but its best to check with the doctor and take their advice. My daughter doesn't have much choice, she has to come lol but i'm glad she gets to hear the baby because it will help her bond with him before hes born, but they are both very excited and are telling everyone its nearly April so there baby will be here soon lol x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I'm actually not too sure of DH will be able to stay over night in the hospital after the baby is born. We were told that in our labour room DH will be able to stay and that we will have the use of a jacuzzi bath tub for labour, so I think those rooms will be nice. As for the recovery room, maybe thats a question I can ask today. I'm hoping its a private room and DH can stay but I'm guessing it's probably not. 

I think you are right, the smaller you are the more your skin has to stretch. Have you got any stretch marks? Mine have started all of a sudden. Up until 2 weeks ago I had no stretch marks - I still put my stretch mark cream on twice a day but i've got a few marks started. The marks are on the underside of my bump and I've got one or two around my belly button.


----------



## Tilly87

Your delivery suite sounds amazing lol!!! Obviously we get private delivery rooms but you can hear everything down the corridors, its not to nice when its a first experience as it sounds quite scary lol! After we given birth and the midwife has checked us over we get taken to the ward and you can fit 4-6 people in each room, you get a curtain that goes round your bed area but its still not very private and you can hear everything around you, plus theres alot of people in and out, but we don't have to stay to long on the plus side. 

The only stretch marks i have so far are from my 1st pregnancy and they are quite small so not very noticeable anyway, they are underneath my bikini line, at the tops of my legs and on my breasts, don't know if i will get anymore this time but i didn't in my 2nd pregnancy. I use bio-oil everyday on my belly but i think you must be very lucky if you don't get a single mark! You probably won't get many more stretch marks because you haven't got long left now. x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yes, I hope the stretch marks that I do have wont get any worse and I wont get more. But I'm not too concerned if I do get more, it's just a small price to pay for the beautiful baby that we get :)

So my doctors appointment was a little long... when we got there, the receptionist told us that the doctor was delayed because he was delivering a baby but that he shouldn't be long. Well... 2.5hours later we saw the doctor! Good thing DH was there to keep me company but the chairs we were sitting in were pretty uncomfy, esp after the first hour lol. My actual time with the doctor was only about 5 mins lol... but good news is that baby is good and growing nicely.

I did ask if he could estimate the baby's weight and he said that if I go to my due date that baby will be about 7.5lbs... so i'm guessing he's around the 6lbs-ish mark now.

How are things with you?


----------



## Tilly87

I can remember being quite upset when i got stretch marks in my 1st pregnancy, especially being younger but they really do fade and are hard for other people to notice, obviously we know they are there and your right our bodies have produced these beautiful babies so we shouldn't be ashamed of any marks we get.

Wow that was a long wait, but with these things you never know how long it will take. Glad baby is doing well and still growing nicely. You must be pleased with the estimated weight.

I'm doing ok, can't wait until my get my strep b results so i can start doing my birth plan, have you decided what to include on your birth plan? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

My doctor has not asked or even suggested that we write a birth plan. Birth plans are not really that common around here I don't think.

My plan is to just go with the flow of things... if I need to have some medication for the pain then I probably will lol, but if I'm handling things then I will try not to have any. I will also just be doing what the doctors and nurses advise me... if I need to have forceps or the vaccuum to get the baby out quick then I will do it. I don't exactly want to have that happen but my plan is to let the doctor and nurses do their job as they know more than I do... and I just want a healthy baby in the end.

What sort of things do you put on your birth plan?

Edit: I just noticed my ticker is now a watermelon... I guess i'm finally officially full-term!


----------



## Tilly87

We write birth plans with the midwife around 26wks over here, they are mainly just asking about pain relief, who you want with you etc, but they hardly ever go to plan as people can change there minds when they are actually in labour.

I am just going to put on mine that i only want OH in the delivery room and that i just want gas and air but if i'm not coping then to give me what i ask for lol. 

Woohoo!!! For full term!

How are you today? Did training go well? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Your birth plan sounds pretty much like what my OB told us happens here. He basically said what pain medications they offer and when we can get them... so I told him I will just let them know how I am coping at the time. I plan to just have DH there during labour too. We will contact family after the baby has arrived and i'm sure they will all come running to the hospital to see us (if its visiting hours of course).

Feeling great today. No pains today at all :) How are you today?

Training went well. She already works with our Full-Time students and our online software, so I only needed to show her things related with our Part-Time students. So I know she will do well with the job... I am also writing out some steps for her so she will know when it's her time.


----------



## Tilly87

I meant 36wks for the birth plan lol, don't know why i typed 26! I will be doing mine tuesday at my next appointment.

You have to find out about the pain relief beforehand otherwise in the rush of it all you might get given something you really don't want. I know alot of people who have had an epidural but i don't want to try one, plus i coped without one the last 2 times lol. 

I watched one born every minute last night and was like god!! that will be me next month!! Can't wait to meet him now. It still going fast at the moment but i expect it will slow down for us towards the end.

Glad you haven't had any pains, I'm starting to ache alot now, are you?

Glad training went well as well, not long until you get to relax without thinking about work now! x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

You are right about the pain medication. I was going to ask my doctor more questions at my last appointment but it was such a rush because he was 2 hours behind in the other appointments. I think I will ask him next week what the pros and cons are about each type of pain med they offer.

I miss One Born Every Minute... they don't play it here anymore. We had the American version on in the Fall but it hasn't been on since, its a good show. I've been watching YouTube videos on baby births lol... I get so emotional when the baby comes and starts to cry, all I can think "Give him/her back to the Mommy".

Feel good again today but had a LOT of pressure last night. I was sitting up really straight on the edge of the couch last night and could feel the baby's head really low. Although it gave me more pressure, I felt like sitting that way was bringing baby's head down more, so it was almost like my body was telling me to do it. I also decided to try DTD last night (we haven't in weeks)... it was a little painful, just because of the pressure that was already down there... but i'm hopeful maybe DTD will help to bring on labour at some point.

It's a full moon tonight, wonder if it will bring on more babies... my March Mama's thread is at 15 babies now! (I think there is about 30 of us on the site). So maybe the full moon will work for some. One lady had her baby at the beginning of the week and swears that her aubergine recipe brought on her labour (I guess aubergines are another one of those old wives tales that they bring on labour). So there are a lot of women on the site who are now making aubergine recipes to kick start their labours haha.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Tilly87

I don't really know much about the pain relief if i'm honest, you seem to forget lol!! In my last 2 labours i was sick both times before my girls were born so i'm expecting that to happen to me again this time. Its good you have weekly appointments so you get plenty of time to ask about medication etc.

I haven't see the american version but i'm sure they start airing it here this week or next week. I get quite emotional watching the births to, i love seeing how happy people are once their baby is handed to them, such a special moment. OH and I both cried when our daughters were born because it was such a special moment between us and the gorgeous babies we had made.

Can't remember the last time we DTD but i've already told OH we will be attempting it when i'm closer to my due date lol!! Its just so awkward at this stage. 

I hear alot of old wives tales and in my last pregnancy i drank raspberry leaf tea, had spicy curry, pineapple, DTD and i don't believe any of them worked lol. I went into labour after a very long tiring walk and i think that kick-started things. I've never heard of the aubergine one though. What old wives tales have you heard to start labour?

We had another april mum have her baby yesterday at 34wks, he is doing well and was 5lbs9oz, and another on tuesday at 36wks he was 6lbs15oz. Wow alot of babies have been born on your march thread. 

I am feeling ok today but have a bit of a headache that hasn't gone away, how are you feeling? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

How are you, what have you been up to this weekend?

I've had a nice relaxing weekend, catching up on housework. My MIL came to visit yesterday morning, which was nice. Then I spent yesterday evening with my mom... we made a homemade spinach, eggplant lasagna, yum. 

Today was beautiful weather here. It was sunny and warm, so DH and I took the dog on a nice long walk down to the river. On the way home it is all up hill... which was a killer haha. I was huffing and puffing by the time I got to the top lol... so not graceful. But perhaps if we have more nice weather like this i'll do some more long walks and it might bring on labour [-o&lt;

Just 4 more days of work to get through! Can't wait to be finished.


----------



## Tilly87

Hi, I'm ok, I spent the weekend decorating so today i am quite tired, knew i shouldn't have left it to late lol. I decorated my bedroom and have done one coat in the babies room, i need to do another coat then gloss this afternoon and then later i will get OH to help put the cot together. I will post pictures by the end of the week, so you can see. 

Long walks definately help with labour, i am planning on walking up hill everyday when i am a bit closer to my due date lol.

Yay for your last week at work!! Have you got everything ready for baby now. I put my LOs moses basket together this morning and am planning on getting the rest of the things we need at the weekend.

Hope you are feeling ok today x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning, 

Can't wait to see your nursery pictures! No wonder you are tired, I was tired when we painted the nursery back in mid January lol. 

I seem to have everything ready for baby. The nursery is done and I have his play yard/bassanet all set up in our room for him to sleep in. I just need to add the mattress sheet to the bed and it will be ready for him (I don't want cat hair on it so haven't added the sheet yet). 

Well the long walk definately did something yesterday. Last night he felt very low... I could actually feel his head, which I have't felt before. So there was a LOT of pressure... I was half expecting to feel some contractions but nothing happened. He was also very active last night and for once I could see limbs moving across by belly. I think he has moved out from under my ribs so that is why I could see more then what I just normally feel. 

Feeling a little tired this morning but probably because of our time change. Getting up at 6am was like getting up at 5am :sleep: But other than a bit tired i'm doing well. How are you today?


----------



## Tilly87

Hi, So i finished off painting yesterday but i decided to have a rest so just hoovered etc and then tonight OH is going to sort the wardrobe and then we will be putting the cot up i also need to get a curtain pole and want to get some stickers or pictures for the wall so will take some pictures as soon as i've got it all ready! I'm under strict orders from OH to start taking it easy, he doesn't want me going into early labour lol!

Yay for getting your bassinet ready, i have set the moses basket up in my room to.

Sounds like Kieran has dropped some more, when is your next check? Maybe you should keep taking those long walks so he drops even more lol. Baby has been super active this morning and i have a midwife appointment this afternoon, hopefully everything is all good, i will update later when i get home.

You are so close now and only a couple of days left at work then you can relax! I am tired aswell today but no time to relax so hopefully an early night tonight. Hope you are feeling better this morning? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Good morning (or rather good afternoon for you probably).

Your DH is right, take it easy. Have you felt any pains or pressure or anything yet?

Sounds like your nursery is coming together very nicely, doesn't sound like there is a whole lot left for you to do. Adding the stickers and curtains is the fun part, makes the room come together.

My next check is today, this afternoon. I'm glad actually... last night I noticed that the skin under my bump is really sore, like my shirt or something was rubbing on it. It looks like i've got some new stretch marks that are almost itcy but more sore... plus the skin is a little raised, so not too sure what it is or from. 

I've also been having some pains today... period cramp type pains, which have been coming and going for a few days now but today they are really strong. It's so hard at this point to know if a symptom is the start of something or not. So I'm at work and if they dont go away or get stronger I'll get DH to come get me. 

Only 3 more days at work :)

Let me know how your MW check goes.


----------



## Tilly87

I can't wait to finish the babies room just painting it feels like a weight has been lifted off my shoulders, still looking at nursery decorations think i might order some from ebay if i don't find dome soon! 

I hope your doctor knows why your skin is so sore maybe it is just from stretch marks? Sounds like you keep getting contractions maybe he will make an appearence very soon! 

Midwife appointment went well, baby is fine, measuring spot on. i have to have another blood test to see if i still need iron tabs so will be getting that done this week, hope your appointment went well and your feeling ok let me know how the appointment goes x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Glad your MW appointment went well, sounds like baby is doing good. I thought the iron tablets you were on was something you had to take until the baby came? So were they just a perscription for a few days and now they might make you take more?

So the period type cramps are gone... very strange, they stay for a few hours then disappear and have been doing this for a few days now. So strange and I don't know if they are even anything at all. I'm hoping the doctor will do a check on me today to see if I might be dilating or anything... only got 2 weeks until my due date now - but some how I feel like he might be a little early? I guess I wont know until the time comes. 

The part on my belly is still really sore... today the pregnancy jeans I am wearing are rubbing on the spot too. So I've tucked my undershirt into my jeans to prevent any rubbing. I'm guessing its probably just sensitive because of how fast these stretch marks are happening now... I think it's from the baby's head, which has not been this low before now so it's stretching my skin quickly in that spot. 

How are things with you? Sorry, I seem to be moaning lol.


----------



## Tilly87

The tablets were only for a few weeks and then i have to have my iron levels checked to see if they are stable, i'm still tired but it could just be this stage of pregnancy now as well so i don't know until i get my results back. I'm glad baby is doing well he was not on the same line on the growth chart today and a little higher than average so i hope hes not huge lol.

Hope you find out if you have started dilating, maybe if you ask the doctor he will just check, they don't check over here until you go into the hospital with labour signs or if you go overdue.

Have you been putting any cream on the sore bits of skin it might ease them for a little while, stretch marks can get very sore sometimes.

You are not moaning lol, pregnancy is hard work and only people who have experienced it can sort of sympathise. 

I feel ok, just got my eldest from school and now i am going to sit down for 10mins before i have to start tea lol! 

Good luck at your appointment x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I hope your iron level results come back normal this time, though didn't you find the tablets helped you with feeling tired last time? Perhaps having to take them again for a little while might not be so bad. 

I remember a few months ago that your MW had said that your lo was measuring a little small... and now he's a little big lol. I hope he's not too huge for you either... but a big baby is nice and healthy, even if you have to squeeze him out lol.

I told my doctor about the sore bit of skin on my bump... he said it's most likely water retention in that spot, so thats why it's elevated a little. I'm still getting swollen fingers and the odd time swollen feet... so he said its normal. I've been putting stretch mark cream on my belly twice a day but I think to help this I just have to make sure my clothing doesnt rub on it too much. - yay for sweat pants as soon as I get home from work :)

The doctor didn't check me, so I am not too sure if I'm dilated at all. I guess maybe they will next week or even the week after I guess? So not sure how that works but I suppose every doctor is different. 

Hows your day going so far?


----------



## Tilly87

I hope they come back normal to, i think i am going to go to the hospital tomorrow for the blood test.

Yeh its strange how he was measuring behind and now hes in front, so i have no idea how big he will be although i have read that boys are normally bigger than girls, the midwife also told me that my babys head is engaged by 4/5 but with the girls their heads engaged 3-4wks before birth so about right i guess. 

Glad your appointment went well and the sore skin isn't from something to serious, maybe moisturising whenever you can will help ease the soreness. They don't do the cervix checks over here so i can't really help you with that one. 

We put the cot together last night so now all i have to do is add the final touches once i buy them.

My day is going ok, i have a bit of a headache today and feel a little tired but i only got about 6hrs sleep last night so maybe thats why. Hows your day going? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

How can the MWs tell how engaged the head is? By feeling? My doctor just basically feels for the head and makes sure he is head down still.

I think every doctor around here is different when it comes to cervix checking. I know a few people who've said that they were checked a few weeks before the due date and they were already a cm or two dilated. So I guess my doctor will check at a later appointment or wait until i'm in labour. 

I bet it was fun to put the cot together... it makes the nursery look like a nursery. 

Sorry your tired and have a headache, take a rest if you can. Why did you only get 6 hours of sleep last night? I'm feeling fine today... usual symptoms - pressure, a little sleepy, etc. I also only got up once last night to pee!! It's usually 2-3 times.


----------



## Tilly87

My midwife feels your belly to check the position of the baby and make sure they are head down and then they rest their hand on the top to measure how much of the babies head they can feel, i really have no idea how they know what they are feeling but i suppose that is what they are trained to do. 

On the April thread alot of the women from America know how dilated they are now as well but i never know until labour kicks in because they don't check. But like you said all doctors are different so i guess it just varies, over here we don't seem to have as many appointments as they do everywhere else either.

Yes i am so glad i have got the cot together, i can't wait to finish it properly.

I just couldn't sleep last night, hopefully tonight i will have a better night. Glad you are feeling ok x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I have finally made it to my last day of work! So happy that I can move onto maternity leave... and hopefully the baby will give me a couple of days to relax and sleep in before he arrives haha. This week has been a little hard because of the time change... 6am feels like 5am! - I know when baby comes that sleep wont matter anymore, but I would like a few more days to enjoy sleep while I can haha.

Not a lot else to report here, felt some twinges down low last night. Felt like quick sharp pains (in what I expect is my cervix area). I've had those quite a bit recently, plus I've been getting those period type cramps off and on for days now... seems like all good signs to me.

Any new symptoms for you? Did you sleep better last night?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

OMG... I think my work is throwing me a party lol. Everyone is acting very suspicious and walking around whispering. The door to our lunch room is also closed (which it never is). Plus what gave it away was someone who I guess wasn't in on it, walked by the room and was like "Whats going on in here?" and someone else said 'Shhhh'. Haha. I'm a little nervous actually, I hate being the centre of attention but I know I'd have felt a little dissapointed if no one wished me good bye on my last day.


----------



## Tilly87

YAY for your last day at work, hope its going well, have you found out what is planned for you at work yet lol! It will be nice if they throw you a leaving party.

All your symptoms sound like good signs, i hope he makes an appearance for you soon after a little rest obviously lol! I keep getting lots of pressure low down but i guess baby is moving further down slowly now. I went for my blood test today to see if my iron levels are still low and should get the results by monday. 

I got more sleep last night but today i have been out all day busy so have not had a chance to get anything done around the house so bring on tomorrow morning lol!!

Going to start revision and working on my next essay after the weekend as well, its due on my due date and then the next one is due 9th may so i really need to crack on.

OH is off out tomorrow night so last night surprised me with the new breaking dawn dvd to keep me company lol, so that is my plan for friday night lol.

Do you have any plans for the weekend? Hope you and DH get to spend some time together whilst you are on maternity leave before little Kieran comes x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yes, they threw me a little party! They had decorated the lunch room with a blue table cloth and balloons, there was a huge cake and some pressies. They all pitched in and gave me a $200 gift card to Walmart, which will come in handy, even if we just use it here and there for things like diapers! Sooo sweet! 

Glad you got more sleep last night. What a nice thing for your DH to do, buying you that DVD. I have the other 3 DVDs but not the newest, I might get it soon since i've only seen it twice. Good luck working on your next essays, I have to say, I don't envy you (I hate essay writing lol). 

Plans for the weekend - other than my grandma coming up on sunday for a quick visit, no plans. UGH my grandma... i'm sure i've complained about her before... but she is such a jealous person. I saw her a few weeks ago at my baby shower and at that point the nursery wasn't quite finished... so no one had seen it yet. Well, my MIL came to visit me last weekend (she was in town to see my SIL but stopped in for a few hours to say hi). Anyway, my grandma found out that my MIL has seen the nursery and was pissed because she hasn't seen it yet and felt left out! OMG what a baby! - anyway, to calm her down my mom suggested that she comes up for the day and can go see the nursery. (BTW - my grandma is my mom's ex-mother-in-law!). 

Sorry for rambling but can you tell how we put up with this woman! Did I metion that my grandma's two kids (my dad and aunt) have nothing to do with her? Well I think her problem is that she is holding onto those who still see her so hard that she actually pushes people away. We put up with her and act all pleasant but she really gets on our nerves most of the time. 

Well I should stop, I'm sure my blood pressure is rising just thinking of her haha. So other than her coming sunday and having to clean my house i'm not doing anything this weekend. What plans have you got?


----------



## Tilly87

So nice of them to throw you a party and get you gifts, i bet that was a lovely surprise! Must have made your last day feel very special.

I have the other 3 dvds to, i don't think OH wants me to get bored lol, he knows i will go to bed early anyway. You should definately get the dvd if you want it, i am really looking forward to watching the next part of the story lol. I really can't wait to get my essays out the way, i never thought it would be so hard to concentrate on them during pregnancy.

You have mentioned about your grandma before, its strange how a grown woman can be so jealous. I can see why your family get quite sick of all the pettiness, she sounds like a very hard woman to deal with. Good luck on sunday, chill out and try not to let her bother you x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks for listening to my rant... felt good to get it out lol... she has been in my head all day bugging me.

I wasn't going to buy the newest DVD but think I might now. I've been trying to save money on things like that but we had some fortunate news yesterday, so I might splurge lol. We did our taxes yesterday (not sure how it works in England) but here if you only make a certain amount then they give you a small refund for what you paid during the year on your taxes. Anyways, DH and I are getting quite a good sum back, which is perfect timing! The money will help us with the morgage for April, which we knew would be a little tight before my maternity leave money comes in... now we have no worries, phew. 

Well I hope your evening is going well. I am in a great mood right now because A) I'M DONE WORK and B) my favourite tv show is on tonight! lol. Talk to you soon.


----------



## Tilly87

We all have a little rant now and again lol!

It sounds pretty similar to over here, we have to do a tax return every April and can end up being owed money or owing money. No wonder you are in a good mood lol, least you have no worries about money at the moment, worrying about money is one of the worst things ever. Hope you get to treat yourselves a little!

Its mothers day on sunday so hopefully i will get to relax then!! Its been a long week and i could do with a rest, have decided i am going to crack on with my next essay monday, so will be great to relax sunday. My daughter is at a birthday party saturday, so we are going to get the rest of the things we need for baby then when we will only have one of our children with us, will be so mush easier lol!

Hope you had a good night  x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I guess your tax return is like ours then, ours has to be done by the end of April too. DH and I only wanted to do it now because in a few weeks time there will be one more of us and I didn't think it would be easy to do with a crying baby around lol.

Happy Mother's Day to you, if I don't end up talking to you before then. Our Mother's Day is in May over here. I hope you have a nice relaxing weekend, good idea to leave your school work until next week.

I feel very proud of myself today. I've actually got off the couch and did some cleaning. I usually do a little bit on the weekend (whats needed only really). But today I've spent about an hour and a half cleaning upstairs... and still intend to the the bathrooms still. I'd like to do a really good job downstairs too but will leave that until tomorrow. Perhaps I'm nesting lol.

Also, last night I thought that labour might have been starting. I had what I think was contractions for about 2 hours but then they stopped. They felt like stronger BH then what I've been having and it would last about 30 seconds. I think I had them about every 10-20 minutes. So not too sure if they were just strong BH or actual contractions but I was hopeful for a bit. 

Any new symptoms for you?


----------



## Tilly87

Thats a good idea to get it done before baby arrives so you don't forget.

Thank you, my girls bought me cards etc back from school yesterday but they have hid them so i have to wait until sunday lol. Today i am busy but tomorrow i am hoping for a lay-in in the morning!

Sounds like you may be nesting! I normally do mine in the day but i have to keep sitting down from time to time now so it takes forever lol. I hope my girls don't make to much mess once baby is here! Good luck finishing your cleaning tomorrow.

Wow, maybe you were having contractions, that happened with my first and i went to hospital and after a few hours they stopped, they will help you dilate though, so maybe now you could be a little dilated!

I have no new symptoms, just taking each day as it comes now, hope you are feeling ok? and have a good weekend x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I'm feeling reduced fetal movements since last night. I've hardly felt him move since yesterday afternoon. I was pretty busy yesterday with cleaning and then at my SIL's so by the evening I think I just assumed it was because I was busy and not paying attention. But this morning is the same, i've only been sitting around and haven't felt anything. I'm also a bit swollen in my hands. 

How long would you wait to go get checked out? I might leave it a few hours and if nothing then I'll go in... don't want to seem silly but I also want to make sure everything is fine. Going to go hop in the shower so I'm ready to go if I need to.

I think I had one contraction this morning, it was strong and I felt pains down low when it happened. So not sure what is going on, maybe this is early labour??


----------



## Tilly87

At my last appointment my midwife told me that i should be feeling 10 movements a day and if i don't to contact her or the hospital to get checked. I think you should contact your hospital just to be on the safe side, also when labour happens the movements reduce alot so it may be the start of labour for you!! Contact your hospital and explain what you have been feeling, good luck i hope everything is ok x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Still no movement this morning. Also, I think I might be starting to loose my plug. Discharge is browish in colour and there looks like there is some bits in it (Sorry TMI). My doctor said we didn't need to call but to just come in if there is something that we are concerned about. DH is at work but he knows whats going on... so I'm just going to sit quietly this morning and see if I feel him move, if nothing then when DH gets home (around 2pm) we'll go over to the hospital and get checked.


----------



## Tilly87

Hey Joanna, how are things? Did you go to see your doctor or the hospital? I hope everything is ok x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Happy Mother's Day.

So I took some advice yesterday and drank a pepsi, which seemed to work and got the baby moving. He was still a bit quiet but by the afternoon he was moving like usual, so I didn't go into the hospital. Had cramps for most of the day but no cramps today. I can feel pressure and every once in awhile I get what feels like a little quick pain in my cervix (like someone stretching an elastic band really quick)... so not sure if that's just maybe some stretching going on. 

Anyways, I still think I lost a bit of my plug yesterday and since then my mucus has been virtually none-existent, so not too sure what that means. 

How are things going with you? Hope you enjoy a nice relaxing mother's day.


----------



## Tilly87

Thank you!

Glad Kieran started moving like normal again, it does get a little worrying when movement stops. You are probably having contractions!! with my 2 girls i lost my mucus plug a week before they were born and got contractions on and off for the whole week. 

I was so tired yesterday that i did a little cleaning and had to keep lying down, OH cooked us a roast dinner and this week i think i am going to start packing my hospital bag. I am feeling a lot of pressure low down so think baby might have dropped some more.

Hope you had a good weekend and your feeling much better now Kieran is on the move again x


----------



## Tilly87

Got my blood results back and my iron levels are now normal! so the major tiredness i have been feeling is just down to being very heavily pregnant now lol. I'm trying to carry on doing a little each day but i feel so exhausted now and need to rest all the time.

How are you feeling? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

BABY IS HERE!!!!

Sorry I haven't been on, been a little busy in hospital lol. Kieran was born on Monday, March 19th at 6:27am after a very fast labour. My water broke at 12am on Monday and he was here 6 and a half hours later! 

We got home this afternoon and are feeling a little tired but otherwise doing well so far.

Here are some pictures for you to see, he is such a little cutie and we are soooo happy he is here!

How are things going for you?
 



Attached Files:







Curtis and Kieran.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 1









Joanna and Kieran.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 1









Kieran.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Tilly87

Owe WOW!! 

I was beginning to think you had gone into labour lol, Kieran waited until maternity leave for you then lol. He is adorable you must be so pleased. You were right about him being a little early!

How was your labour and how much did little Kieran weigh?

Things are ok over here, i am really tired but coping! Baby is moving lots and is definately staying put for now lol x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hey, Sorry been a little busy to answer your questions lol.

Kieran weighed 6lbs 6oz, not too sure what he is now but he's got a check up on monday so we will see. Breast feeding isn't too easy but we are slowly getting the hang of it. 

It's been busy around here. We've got family coming over today and tomorrow, so I am looking forward to next week when we can relax a bit. Feeling tired but managing so far.

Anyway how are you? Sounds like your baby is doing well, can't wait to see pictures of him when he arrives.


----------



## Tilly87

I understand you must be busy lol, having a newborn is quite tiring.

He is such a cutie, makes me want my baby even more now lol! Glad he is doing well and is healthy. Your family must be really excited now Kieran is finally here. Hope you manage to get a bit of time to relax and nap etc because you need plenty of energy.

Not much to report at the mo, baby is moving lots, he has definately dropped lower but i have a midwife appointment on tuesday so will see if she has anything new to tell me. The girls are really anxious for his arrival now though x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yes, a newborn is very tiring lol. I think we were up about 3 times last night, for at least an hour a time. Its not easy but we are managing, it's easier if we go to bed early and sleep in a little, though it makes the nights very long. Kieran has his one week doctor's appointment today, we are hoping he hasn't lost any weight, but its hard to know when you breast feed. 

Glad to hear your baby is still moving lots, thats a good sign. I bet your girls are really excited! How is the nursery coming, have you finished it yet?

Take care x


----------



## Tilly87

It gets easier as time goes on though! I don't even want to think how tired i will be having my 2 girls and a newborn, i'm glad OH will have 2wks off work lol!

I hope Kierans appointment goes well today, please update to let me know.

I have a midwife appointment tomorrow so i hope things are moving along nicely, yes the nursery is now finished, phew!! I will have to take some pics and post them on here.

Glad you are all doing well x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Gosh, I have no idea how parents look after a newborn and other children... at least the newborn stage doesnt last too long (as cute as they are at this stage, its got to be the most tiring). 

Kieran's appointment went well yesterday. He is now 7lbs, which is nice to know that he must be getting enough milk from me then. 

How did your appointment go, any progress started yet? Can't wait to see pictures of the nursery!


----------



## Tilly87

There still as tiring when they get older just without the night feeds etc lol!

Glad Kieran is doing well, alot of babies lose weight in their first week so thats brill that he has put on.

Midwife appointment went well, baby and I are fine, but i got told that his head is not in my pelvis yet but he is still the right way round for birth, so it looks like i may go overdue! If i go overdue i have a sweep booked for 17th April (my daughters birthday) to help induce labour! Am really hoping he arrives around his due date but i think he is really comfy lol.

Will try and take some pics by the end of the week but tiredness is really taking over me now lol.

Hope your getting plenty of time to rest while Kieran is sleeping x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Only 2 weeks to go, congratulations! Hopefully he will come sooner, rather than later. Looks like your son and daughter might have very close birthdays.

Night feeds are getting a little easier. I usually get DH to go change him first then I nurse. I'm getting better at it and now our time is about 1 hour to get him back to sleep. We are also trying to keep him up a bit longer during the day and evening to help him sleep a little longer at night. It's usually about every 3-4 hours that he needs feeding, so I guess i'm getting use to the lack of sleep. 

One thing I'm glad about it getting my body back, its great to be able to bend over or sleep anyway I want! I'm still a little sore from some stitches but other than that i'm feeling great. I can also pee normally again!! haha... after the birth I lost all feeling to pee on my own, it seemed my bladder would just hold it in and I ended up with having lots of cathedars put in to drain my bladder... that's why we were in hospital for 4 days. It took some time but the feeling finally came back and i guess next time i'm pregnant I really have to practice those kegal exercises, which I didn't do this pregnancy. 

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Tilly87

Thank you, I am hoping he decides to come before going overdue! His duedate is not long before my daughters birthday so a week between their birthdays would be great. FXs he doesn't decide to come the same day!

Glad you are starting to find night feeds easier, breastfeeding can be really draining at first when they don't take much so it can seem like all you do is feeding and not much else lol. 

It sounds like things are healing well for you, this is the part i am dreading now! I already know how painful it is lol. I must admit i don't do the exercises as often as i should because i forget but i do try to do them a few days a week. 

I woke up really tired this morning after getting up so many times to pee last night, felt better this afternoon and the weather was good so my friend and i took a long walk, really tired after walking so far but i hope it makes his head drop lower and engage!

When does your DH have to go back to work, it must be nice to spend this time together x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

So I tried to type a response to you yesterday but was interrupted by a crying baby lol. He is asleep at the minute but for how long is the question haha. 

So much for saying that night feeds were getting easier. Last night he was up between 12:50 - 3 (over 2 hours) and again at 6:00 - 7:30. Poor DH had to work at 8am, so he's going to be tired tonight. I was able to go back to sleep for a bit but boy do I get cranky in the night... I have to learn some patience and to deal with lack of sleep. 

We got a baby monitor, the one with the video screen so that I can still watch him even if I'm in another room. We had a bit of a scare in hospital where the baby started to choke and turned blue! He choked on some fluid that was still in his lungs from the birth (this was when he was only 2 days old). Anyway, needless to say, I'm a bit nervous leaving him in a room alone without being able to see him. So this monitor is going to be great (got it this morning).. i was able to shower and get things done around the house because I can take the video monitor around the house with me, its wireless. 

I hope you slept better last night. How is baby doing today?


----------



## Tilly87

You will get use to the night feeds and as soon as you do Kieran will start sleeping through the night lol!

That happened to my first as well, its really scary especially being a first-time mum when you are still learning how to look after a newborn. I've seen those video monitors before, i've never had one but they look very good. It can get quite difficult getting other things done when you have a newborn.

I'm still waking up lots in the night it must be because its so close now lol. OH and i DTD last night after what seemed like a long time since we last did lol about half an hour later i started getting contractions, after about an hour i decided to go to bed because i was tired and was awake for another hour getting them. I fell asleep and when i woke up this morning everything was normal, think we might try again in the next few days lol. 

Hope you are ok today? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Last night was a much better night. My mom gave me some advice and told me to try and stay up at late as possible for his last feeding of the evening (around 11) then I'd only need to be up once or twice through the night. She also mentioned that I should leave the bedroom while feeding and go put the tv on to keep me awake. It definitely helped, the tv helped me feel more awake (rather then nodding off while feeding in bed) and also made the time go by faster. 

Have the contractions completely gone now, or have the started to come back a bit now? Oh I hope this is it for you! DTD seemed to work for us, we DTD that night and a couple hours later my water broke! - I mean DTD might not have been what started labour but it could have helped contribute possibly. 

Keep me posted if you can! Good luck!


----------



## Tilly87

That sounds like good advice, i think i might try it when my LO is born as i always struggled ti stay awake with my 2 daughters, plus my OH will only be helping with night feeds until he finishes paternity leave. I hope you are starting to get more sleep at night now it can take quite a while to get into a routine where you don't feel so exhausted.

I've had no contractions since thursday night but yesterday i went shopping with a friend and that tired me out so we didn't bother trying anything last night. OH wants to try DTD again so i will keep you updated on any progress.

I bet Kieran is changing fast already!! X


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Another good night last night. He was awake all evening from 7:30-10:30, so that probably helped him sleep good last night. He woke from 2-3 and again from 5-6... so all in all just two one hour periods! I made sure to sit in front of the tv, which makes the 1 hour go fast.

Oh dear baby is crying, will try and say more later... I also just heard a very gross sound coming from him, must be diaper changing time lol.


----------



## Tilly87

So glad you managed to get Kieran to sleep for longer, your nights sleep must of seemed brilliant compared to what you've had already lol. 

Good luck speak to you soon x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yes, the nights have been good for the last couple of days. He seems to be awake for much longer during the day and evening. I haven't had chance to shower or eat much today because he's been awake for most of it. He's finally asleep, so i'm just waiting for DH to come home and we will make some early dinner.

How are you doing? Anymore labour symptoms?


----------



## Tilly87

Just thought i would update as i've not been on here in a few days, i am still pregnant lol!!

Its the easter hols over here so i am juggling trying to keep my girls busy and finishing an essay, i am just going to finish today then post i think as we have a long bank hol starting from friday. I am so so tired at the mo, i think my LO is going to stay put and come late though!

How are you, are your nights still getting easier? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh I was wondering if baby had arrived or not lol. Good to hear from you. Kids get 2 weeks holiday in England for Easter don't they? Over here kids get Easter Friday and Monday off, so just a long weekend. Have you got plans with other family members for the holidays? DH and I are taking Kieran to his great-grandparents on Sunday, it will be nice to show the baby off to the family who hasn't met him yet.

The nights are getting a little easier. He seems to be awake about twice a night for about an hour each time. I have found it easier to stay up until his last feeding about 10 or 11pm and then each feeding in the night I get up and go put the tv on to keep me awake. The hour feeding goes much faster and I actually end up getting into a show and end up cuddling with the baby for a little while so I can finish the show haha. 

DH's mother came to visit today and took us out for lunch. I made sure to feed kieran before we left and he just slept the whole time we were out! Such a good boy :)

Well if i don't hear from you for a few days, have a good holiday with your family and good luck with the little one if he comes in a few days. Take it easy if you can and rest a little.


----------



## Tilly87

My broadband was down and i had to order a new one as it decided to stop working but luckily it only took a few days to come. Yes over here they get 2wks off school, so i'm really hoping baby comes before they go back to school. We have family coming over at the weekend but other than that no other plans as it is doing nothing but raining very heavily and apparently we should expect snow!

So glad you are getting into a routine with night feeds, they are the hardest part! I'm going to try and start a routine as soon as possible as i'm not going to get any time in the day to take a nap once my LO arrives.

I hope you have a lovely easter weekend!

Anyway as baby doesn't want to come out yet i thought i would post my 39wk bump lol!!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Congrats on 39 weeks! That baby is looking very low down, he'll be here soon. Just think, even if he is a week late, he'll be here in 2 weeks.

Ok so no time to chat haha... baby is just waking up, got to go. Will chat later.


----------



## Tilly87

Everyone keeps saying how low i am and how big my bump is now, god i feel massive!! I hope i don't go to much longer, my poor body is really feeling it lol! Although i know he will come when he is ready.

Hope everything is well your end, you sound like you are busy! x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yes your bump really does look low, but that's a good thing! Its not knowing when the baby will come that makes you analyze everything. I remember the two days before I gave birth I was symptom spotting every little thing and although it ended up being true at the time I had no idea. 

I am pretty busy lol. I seem to be coming on here just moments before LO wakes up. I guess when he goes to sleep I find time to clean and do house chores, then when I'm done I come on here. By that time Kieran is waking up lol. It's the same today but maybe he'll sleep a little longer. 

I seem to be getting into a sort of rhythm with the baby. I find I'm sleeping late into the morning to make up time lost from the night before. Then I have time to clean the house or do laundry while he naps during the day. I'm also getting a little less paranoid leaving him in a room alone, once he's asleep of course. Having this baby monitor is great, it allows me to shower and do chores while he's asleep in another room. 

Well my SIL is coming over soon, so i'm off to get some lunch before the baby wakes up.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Tilly87

It sounds like you are doing well getting yourself into a routine that works for you. I agree monitors are great and allow you to do things without forever checking on the baby. Can't believe Kieran is almost 3wks old! How fast time has gone!!!

Hope you have a great time with your SIL.

I am ok today, I have been to town and done alot of walking and then i went to a friends house this afternoon. I feel so exhausted!! I can't even remember the symptoms i had before labour in my last pregnancy, but i think this baby is staying put, walking always helped bring on contractions before and its not working this time lol!! 

Hope you have a lovely weekend, does your DH get time off for easter weekend? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

A routine is helping but its hard to stick with it. Because he feeds about every 3 hours its hard to keep the same routine because every 3 hours is not an even number, so its a little different everyday. I just like to try and keep a decent routine at night so I can get as much sleep as possible. 

What have you been up to today? I can imagine how tired your getting during the day, its so hard being so pregnant. I've realized in the last few days how hard it was... I can now clean the whole house and not get out of breath or have a sore back. Hang in there, not much time left now!

Yes, DH has Sunday evening off work, so we are going to his grandparent house for Sunday Easter dinner. It will be nice to bring Kieran over to meet more of the family. DH also has all of next week off work too! The restaurant that he works at is closing for a week for renovations so he gets a week off... too bad they don't provide pay for their week off though :( But it will be nice to have DH here. I think we might try to plan a nice day trip somewhere, not too sure what we will do yet though.

I hope you had a good Easter Friday, take care.


----------



## Tilly87

Breast feeding can make things a little harder because your body has to produce the milk, the only thing about breast feeding is you don't know how much your baby is getting each time until you express in a bottle.

Yesterday was so hard i cleaned my house and had to lay down for a while because it exhausted me so much, i hope baby comes soon because with 2 children off school my house is getting harder to keep clean lol!

Great that your DH has got a week off work but it sucks a bit that he won't be getting paid for it, i hope you have a great time!

Well today OHs step sister and bf are coming to visit so i'm going to have to get on with cleaning etc before they come. I thought everything i do would have sent me into labour by now lol!! FXs hes here sometime next week, i just can't wait to hold my baby now!

If i don't hear much from you next week, enjoy your week together x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

It is hard to know how much milk he gets but it really only mattered the first week. Now that my milk is in I judge how much he gets by his mood. If he's still fussing then I know he probably needs more to eat, if he's happy then he is probably full.

I can't imagine having 2 children and being 9 months pregnant, its got to be very tiring. Maybe you can put your girls to work helping you clean, give them something easy to do and then even if its not done well it kept them busy for a little while.

Have a good time with your SIL and FXed that this week will be it for you!

Happy Easter.


----------



## Tilly87

Breast feeding can be difficult but as long as your baby is putting on weight then you have nothing to worry about.

It is really hard work already having children, they are helping by putting their toys away after they have played with them etc but i still have alot of big jobs to do, I know i haven't got to much longer to go now, would be nice if baby is born on his due date lol!!

OH took the girls out for a few hours yesterday so i got a chance to relax, had a nice long soak in the bath lol, can't wait to hold my baby!!!

Hope your having a nice weekend x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Well you've only got 2 more days until your due date, so that would mean he'd be born this week if he came on time. Just think, your midwife probably wont let you go much beyond a week overdue, so at latest you only have a week to a week and a half left! So excited to see pictures of him! :hugs:

Did you have a nice Easter? We all went to my in-laws for dinner yesterday and had a huge turkey dinner :thumbup: Kieran was not put down the whole afternoon and evening lol. 

So Kieran is now 3 weeks old tolday! Here is a picture of him in his bouncy chair, which is way too big for him but it keeps him happy when he's awake and I've got stuff to do.
 



Attached Files:







Kieran in bouncy chair.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Tilly87

Wow 3wks!! Kieran looks so cute in his bouncy chair and look at the cat lol!!

1 day left to go! What are the chances he will come on his EDD lol!! I've tried things to get labour moving along but nothings worked yet this baby is stubborn lol!! At my last appointment the midwife booked me for a sweep if i was to go overdue, but that is still a week today. I just want to hold my baby after waiting so long but i just keep thinking another week can't hurt after 40wks!!! Well that is if a sweep even works.

We had a quiet easter, we didn't really go many places in case the baby decided to come. We took the girls on an easter egg hunt, they have tons of eggs, they will last till christmas lol!!

Sounds like you had a nice relaxing time with family and little Kieran got spoilt with lots of cuddles. 

My girls are back to school on the 17th so hopefully baby will make an appearance before then x


----------



## Tilly87

So today is my due date!! Everything i have done so far to try to bring on labour hasn't worked! Going to do my cleaning and have a long bath, i am so ready for baby to be born x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hey, sorry I haven't been on here. I did think of you when it was your due date though! So Happy Belated Due Date! DH has had this week off work so I've been busy this week.

So cute that your girls had an Easter Egg Hunt, I can't wait to be doing those thinks with Kieran in the future (hopefully we'll have at least one other child by then). A couple of days after we had Kieran I told DH that I already know that I wanted another child (though in a few years time). 

So I hope things have progressed more for you, who knows, you might be in labour right now or already have your little boy. I hope to hear from you soon... good luck, not much time left now!!


----------



## Tilly87

Hi, hope you have had a good week with your DH and Kieran! 

I am still pregnant, 3days overdue now! I have tried everything to kick-start labour but nothing has worked! Feeling a bit crappy as i hoped i would be holding my baby by now but hes being stubborn and making me wait lol! Being overdue is horrible especially when people who are due after you have their babies and you just think i should be holding my baby. If i'm still pregnant by tuesday, which i'm suspecting i will be because nothing is working lol! I will be having a sweep then, so please keep your FXs for me!

Doing things like the easter egg hunt which are cheap!! is great when your children are a certain age, i love seeing there faces light up with excitement. I haven't done alot this week because i didn't want to be to far from home if the baby decided to make an appearance. Back to school on tuesday over here so hopefully my LO decides to come!

Have you done anything nice this week? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Sorry to hear your still pregnant and that your feeling frustrated that he's not here yet. I've got my FXed that your sweep works.. your baby has got to come this week! 

My weekend has been alright. We got some bad news on Friday, my Mom's best friend passed away. She had been fighting cancer for the last 2 years and in the last few months we knew that the cancer was not able to be cured so she was very sick and bedridden. My mom has been there for her for the last few months, going over everyday before she went to work to make her breakfast. So although we knew it was going to happen it was still very shocking when it did. So this weekend I've just been there for my mom. I feel bad for her family because my mom's friend has children my age, and for me to think of losing my mother would be sooooo horrible, so I feel her for her family. Anyways, we will be going to a funeral this week :( 

DH goes back to work tomorrow, so I guess i've got to get back into a routine again with the baby on my own. Its so much easier when he's here because if the baby is awake and happy then DH can watch him while I get stuff done or shower. 

Well it's getting late here, i'm trying to stay up until the baby wakes so we can do our late night feeding, i'm hoping he wakes soon, it's almost midnight now. Night.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh and here are a couple new pics of Kieran, he'll be a month old this week!
 



Attached Files:







Crying.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 3









Milk Drunk.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 2









Swing.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I'm hoping your in labour or your little boy has arrived, either that or your busy... but hoping he's here! Can't wait to hear from you again! Good luck hun!:hugs:


----------



## Tilly87

Hi, Sorry I've not updated but I had my little boy on sunday 15th!! 4days late! He arrived at 2.56am, I was in labour for 4hrs and only had gas and air as it was to late for anything else when i arrived at the hospital, he is gorgeous and weighed 7lb9oz.


----------



## Tilly87

Your little boy is gorgeous, he has changed so much since the last photo!! x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

OMG CONGRATULATIONS!!! He is adorable, so happy for you :happydance:

Glad you had a nice quick labour too and what a great weight he is! What name did you pick for him in the end? 

I'd love to chat more but i"m typing one handed while holding the baby in the other so its taking forever to type lol. I hope your first week is going well :)


----------



## Tilly87

Thank you!! We called him Jayden.

It was good to have such a quick labour but was hard going because i didn't have a break between contractions because they kept coming quick and fast one on top of another! I only had the gas and air for around 20mins before he was born but luckily i coped well lol!

He is 5days old now and has already changed so much!! My girls absolutely love him to bits.

I hope your ok and Kieran is doing well? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Aww Jayden, what a nice name :) 

I'm so glad you got to have the birth you wanted, compared to the fact that it was almost a c-section if he hadn't have turned head down. Sorry that it was hard going but at least it went quickly. 

I was surprised how fast my labour went, it was about 6 and a half hours, so if I felt that was fast then your 4 hours must have gone really fast.

Right now i'm watching Kieran on his playmat doing some tummy time. He loves being on his tummy and almost everytime after his feeding he falls asleep on his tummy while resting on my shoulder/chest. I don't but him to bed on his tummy even though he loves it. 

Well I hope your all coping well, how many days were you in the hospital? Hows recovery going... did you get any tears or have any other issues like I did? (My bladder is doing much better and I think i've got most of the control back, thankfully).


----------



## Tilly87

Yes i am so glad i didn't end up having a c-section, even though being overdue was making me mega impatient, he was definately worth waiting for. 

The 4hrs went really fast especially as i was only at hospital for an hour and a half before Jayden was born lol!

That is so cute! I bet Kieran is growing up so fast now, the time goes way to quick! If he likes being on his tummy he will pobably be a crawler lol. I'm loving having a baby again although i am mega tired at the moment, looking at my girls makes me wonder where the time has gone though as they have both grown up so fast!!

I had Jayden just before 3am and left the hospital at 12.30pm so was only there a matter of hours after birth! Glad your recovering well, pregnancy and birth can have quite dramatic affects on us! I am still healing but definately more comfortable than i was, no other issues yet FXs! 

I hope you are well and enjoyed your weekend x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Wow only in the hospital for a few hours!! So lucky. I was in for 4 days!! lol How are your nights going with the baby, how often does he wake and need to be fed? Kieran is now feeding about every 3-4 hours, so we are getting up once or twice a night. 

So monday was my Birthday and we had my BIL and SIN over for some nice lunch. DH made us pasta with chicken and veggies :) How did your daughters birthday go, it was the 17th I think?

So Kieran is starting to smile!!! Its so adorable, he usually smiles when we are changing him, I think it's because he is much closer to our faces and I always talk lots to him when i'm changing him. He only really smiles when he's clean and fed, so when he is really happy lol. So i'm sure soon he'll be smiling all the time, I can't wait.

Have you had any difficult nights yet? On Monday morning Kieran was awake from 1am - 5:30am!! Then barely slept all day, so by that night we were exhausted... he was very colicy and we were not sure why. That was the hardest days so far... good thing it was DH's day off so he was able to help me out, you definitely need to take a break after awhile because the screaming gets to you after awhile. I'm glad to say that he seems to be back to normal, I hope we don't have another one of those nights. My mom said he was getting me back after I kept my mom awake on the night I was born, since I was born at 2am, and Kieran had me awake all night on my birthday haha. 

Well I hope things are going well, talk to you soon.


----------



## Tilly87

Over here they let you out of hospital straight away if there are no problems, i was sort of glad they let me home so soon as i have the girls at home and i wanted them to meet their brother asap! How come you had to stay in the hospital for 4days? We normally go to bed late about 11.30 after his last feed and then he wakes up once in the early hours and then again at around 5.30-6ish, which if it is a school day i will normally be up after to get the girls ready. I'm glad feeding is going well for you now.

Happy belated birthday, I hope you had a great day and got some nice prezzies!! Yes my daughters birthday was the 17th, she had a great day and is very happy with all her presents, we took her out for tea as well, it was also nice that Jayden arrived before her birthday.

Are that is so cute, i love it when babies smile!! I bet you have got lots of lovely pics now. Its nice to know that your LOs are happy isn't it!!

We had a bad night when Jayden was 5days old, he just wouldn't sleep at all for some reason and i got about 2hrs sleep so that was hard but luckily hes slept well since and FXs he carries on sleeping well as i am so busy lol! I hope Kieran has carried on sleeping well? 

Gosh! I still have an essay to write and have done practically no studying! I will really have to crack on with it but its not easy having 2 children and a newborn when i have so much to do plus i have to help my daughter with her homework so i am just not finding time. Keep your FXs that i finish and some how manage to pass lol!!

I hope your ok and are having a good weekend x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

We had couple reasons why we had to stay in hospital for 4 days. First, on Kieran's second day he choked on some mucus and turned blue... the nurses wanted him to stay for an extra day after because of it. Second, I had problems with my bladder. I noticed on the second day that I had barely had any pee, but yet my bladder was really full. I just couldnt go on my own, so I had many cathedars put in over the next 2 days. Eventually I gained control of my bladder again but the doctors had me stay because they didnt want my bladder to get too full. I am back to normal again now though. 

I had my 6 week check up yesterday. I am only 2lbs off what my pre pregnancy weight was!! Also, I unfortunately have a hemorrhoid, which I need to take some medication for but that clear up soon (I hope because having a bowl movement is very painful right now).

Kieran's nights are usually pretty good, some nights are worse then others. We try to go to bed late too and he is usually up around 1 or 2am and then again around 5 or 6am like you, so its not so bad. He has been a bit colicy a few times which makes the day/night difficult but we have managed so far.

Good luck studying and getting your essay done. I've got to go baby is starting to wake up.


----------



## Tilly87

my sister had the same problem when she had her daughter and had to have catheters because she couldn't go to the toilet on her own. That must of been scary seeing Kieran choking on mucus, so glad he is now fine. When Jayden was born he was blue and it took him 2 minutes to respond, they were 2 of the most scariest minutes ever.

Glad your 6 week check went well! and that is amazing that you are nearly at your pre-pregnancy weight! I haven't weighed myself yet but i can fit in my size 8 jeans i just need to tone my stomach up a little lol. Hope your medication works, i can imagine they are painful.

Glad Kierans nights are going well and i hope he stops being colicy soon, i give Jayden Infacol to help him bring up wind and so far it has helped. Jayden has a cold at the moment and is wanting lots of cuddles, the weather is pretty rubbish here at the moment it has rained non-stop so thats not really helping but hopefully in a few days he will be better.

I'm not getting very far with my essay it is so hard to fit in studying at the moment, i am managing to get some work done but no where near enough! My deadline is the 9th! 

Hope you are ok x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hey, I hope you've made your deadline today. Were you able to fit in some studying/essay writing over this last week. How is Jayden feeling, I hope his cold is gone.

Kieran has only had a couple of colic days so far. He seems to be sleeping longer during the night now too.. we can make it about 4 hours periods then he is hungry and awake. So i'm pretty happy about that, plus it helps that I don't have to go anywhere in the mornings so I can sleep in a bit. 

Kieran is starting to smile lots now :) He will smile at us and his whole little face lights up, its so adorable that the first time I saw this smile it made me tear up! haha. Is Jayden smiling yet, if not, I'm sure it will be soon. Kieran will be 8 weeks old/2 months on Monday, I can't believe how fast time is going already. He has grown out of his newborn clothing and diapers and is now wearing the 10lb clothing... so I'm guessing he is around 10lbs now. He'll get weighed in a couple weeks at his next doctors appointment. 

Well I hope your doing well, have you had any of your postpartum depression like last time? I can somewhat see how it must have felt now... on Kieran's colic days it's amazing how the constant crying can make you snap... its hard work.

Well mother's day is on Sunday, so it will be fun to experience my first one!! We are going to DH's house with my mom and having a mother's day brunch, so it will be nice to see everyone.


----------



## Tilly87

Hi, it seems like its been ages lol!

Having 3 kids is hard work, i am constantly doing something and in the little time i'm not doing something i try to relax. Jayden has a feed around 10.30pm and then i will go to bed after, he will then wake up between 2-3am to be fed again and then at 6am and that is when i get up for the day. Its hard work on a school day as i have to be out the house for a certain time but we are getting use to it now, weekends i tend to lounge about until dinnertime lol!

I did manage to finish my essay, I was up until my deadline at 12am finishing it, i already have my grade back to and i passed, amazing as i didn't get any chance to do studying really lol!

I'm so glad Kieran is sleeping longer at night, it really is a god send and you appreciate sleep much more when they last longer lol! That is so cute he is smiling, Jayden only does when he has wind lol. You will have to post some pics of Kieran smiling! Let me know how hes doing after his check-up? I am going to get Jayden weighed on tuesday when he will be a month old! Time is going way to fast!! Can't believe Kieran is almost 2months!!

I have had a couple of down days but i'm just keeping myself busy and trying to relax. How have you been feeling? 

Hope you have a happy 1st mothers day on monday! Ours is in March. Hope you get spoilt lol x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

3 kids must be a lot of work, I can't imagine... maybe one day I will have the experience. I pretty much lounge around until noon these days too, I try to go back to sleep in the morning and getting up around 10am, catching up on some sleep helps loads.

So glad you managed to get your school work done. Are you finished school for the summer now then? Here in Canada our college/universities finish for the summer in mid-April and don't start again until September (unless you want to take summer courses). 

So Kieran is officially 8 weeks old today :) Time is flying by already, he has his 2 month check-up next week. I'm guessing he is around the 10-12lb range because his 10lb clothing hardly fits him anymore. I'll attach a picture of him smiling, first picture I have been able to get of him smiling lol. We had a lovely mother's day yesterday, DH and Kieran got me a beautiful hanging basket which i've put out on the front porch. 

Well it's going to be about 22 degrees and sunny today, so DH and I are going to get out the patio furniture and have a BBQ tonight, I'm so happy summer has arrived :)
 



Attached Files:







Kieran smile.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Tilly87

It is alot of hard work but definately worth all the sleepless nights and extreme tiredness lol! I look forward to saturday when i don't have to be out the house at 8.30am lol! Once Jayden is older i know it will get a little easier though.

Thanks! All my essays are finished now but i have an exam on the 12th June and then that is all work done until September, i am so looking forward to the summer break, it has been a tiring year lol! So i just need to get some revision done now. Wow that is a long break April until September!

I hope Kierans 2month check goes well! Lovely pic, he looks a very happy, healthy baby.
I will post a more recent pic of Jayden once i get chance, he has changed so much since birth. Kieran is a cutie!

Glad you had a lovely mothers day and enjoy the nice weather! It is horrible over here, we have had non-stop rain for around a month now!

I am off to get Jayden weighed today, i will update later today or sometime this week.

Speak to you soon x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

How was Jayden's weigh in, how heavy is he now? Kieran goes on Wednesday, I expect him to be about 10-12lbs now... he has grown out of all of his 10lb clothing lol. I went through his clothing today and moved things out that he has outgrown and added new clothing that fits him... its amazing how fast the grow! 

Kieran is starting to get much more personality, its so cute! He smiles and is starting to laugh and make little "talking" noises. He said 'Aaaa Gooo' yesterday haha. 

The weather here is so warm/hot... tomorrow is going to be 30 degrees! So DH and his brother plan to go swimming in the river, yikes the water will be cold but they want to do it lol. I hope the weather improves over there.

Well I should go make myself some dinner, got to eat while the little one sleeps. Talk to you soon.


----------



## Tilly87

Gosh its nearly 2wks since Jayden got weighed already!! He was 9lb10oz then and will be getting weighed again on the 6th June at his health visitor check-in. 

I have been so busy and not had alot of time to chat on here. Jayden is 6wks old today and the last few days he has been smiling, love those first smiles, so cute!!! We have our 6wk postnatal check tomorrow, so hopefully everything goes well.

The weather has been amazing here, it is so bloody hot!!!

That is so cute that Kieran is laughing and making little noises, hes obviously very happy! Hope your still enjoying some nice weather!

Sorry i haven't posted a recent pic yet, my files are to large and need to be resized so i will do that later and post a pic.

Hope your well? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Wow 9lbs at 6 weeks, what a good baby! Kieran got weighed last week and is 10lbs 11oz and was 8 weeks (now 9 weeks old). He also got his first needles :( It broke my heart to hear him scream when he got those needles, he was very fussy the rest of the day so I think his legs were sore. He's doing fine now but he doesn't really like this hot temperatures we've been having. Its 30 degrees here and with humidity it feels like 38! So we are inside with the air conditioning going and kieran is happy in his diaper. The picture i've posted was from Friday when we had more hot temps and he was loving the no clothes thing haha. 

Well I hope things are going well, how are your daughters with their little brother? I bet they love him to pieces :)
 



Attached Files:







Kieran hot.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Tilly87

He was 9lb10oz at 4wks and will be getting weighed wednesday so god knows what he will be then, he likes his feeds lol!! 

Wow 9wks! Time goes so fast, the jabs are not nice, i've always hated them, Jayden will be having his on the 11th June, so will have the calpol at the ready!

Jayden is also hated the heat and has been in a nappy and vest, it is so hard to keep them cool. 

I love your pic of Kieran he has grown so much!! Are you loving being a mummy?

How is Kieran at night times? Jayden has started sleeping longer at night, he goes to bed around 10.30pm wakes between 2-3am and then again around 5-6am. 

I have an exam on the 12th June and really need to study but so tired lol! I am also on iron tablets because i am still anaemic and it has been causing me to have bad headaches.

My girls love their little brother, they are so good with him and have accepted him brilliantly, i am so proud of them.

Anyway here are a few recent pics x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Aww Jayden is so cute and grown so much. 

Kieran is doing well at night now. Last night was his second night sleeping in his crib in his own room. Up until the last few nights he's slept in a bassinet beside our bed, but DH felt it was best to get him used to his crib sooner rather than later. I knew he was right but it was hard for me to let go lol... I know he is just in the other room but boy was I sad to have him moved haha. It's been for the best though, last night he slept through the night and only up once through the night before! So he must sleep better in his crib and I think it's a bit more comfortable and he's got more room. 

Having Kieran really makes me excited for having other children in the future. I keep looking at him and wondering what our other kids will look like. I am not ready for other children yet, we'd like Kieran to be around 2 before we consider getting pregnant again. How did you know when you were ready for your second/third? 

Well if I dont hear from you before the 12th, good luck on your exam. I hope your school work is almost over for the semester, will you be going back in September for another year or are you done? What are you studying again?


----------



## Tilly87

Thanks! He has grown so much, i can't wait to find out what he now weighs on wednesday!

Wow that is great that Kieran is now in his own room and that he is learning to sleep through the night, it must be nice to have a full nights sleep lol!! It is hard to move the baby out of your room but it is better when they are younger. I have baby monitors for when Jayden moves into his room. Thinking about it, did i ever post pics of his nursery? I can't remember.

Aww that is so cute, you do always wonder if they would look alike or like other members of the famly etc. Its good that you already know you want more children, i always thought i would have a huge age gap between the 1st and 2nd, because i just enjoyed having my little girl, my OH really wanted another baby and close together but we didn't actively try and conceive our 2nd daughter, after having our 2nd baby i was adamant we were never going to have anymore children but decided i might like to when she was around 2yrs old but we didn't ttc until a yr later.

Thank you for the good luck!! i am going to need it lol! I am struggling with my revision and can't wait for the summer break but really hope i pass! I am studying towards criminology and am really hoping to get back to it in september but i don't have much time to decide, studying will be so much easier once Jayden is a bit older and sleeping through the night.

Hope you are well and enjoying your weekend? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hey Tilly, its been ages since i came on BnB, how have you and the family been? We are doing well, and seem to have fully adjusted to live with our new little one. I'm totally in love with Kieran and am enjoying seeing him change from a newborn to someone with a personality. 

Kieran is fully sleeping in his own crib in his bedroom and we have no problem putting him to bed at night. Our routine in the evening is a life saver, around 8pm we give him a bath, then he gets some milk and then nearly always he's asleep by 9pm :) 

Are you on your summer break yet? I bet your happy to be done or at least almost done. 

Well I had hoped to type a longer message but Kieran is awake and I can hear some pretty horrid pooping going on hahaha.


----------



## Tilly87

Hey! How are you doing? I've not had much time to come on here either, life with 3 children is pretty exhausting at times but we are use to our new addition now. I love having a baby and his sisters absolutely adore him! He smiles for us all the time and makes lots of little noises, he is such a happy little boy.

That is great that you are in such a great routine with Kieran, Jayden is 10wks old today and wakes up once in the night still, when did Kieran start sleeping through the night? I am so use to night feeds now but i can't wait to have a full nights sleep again lol!! It can get pretty tiring with running about after my elder 2.

I have finished studying for the summer, i had my last exam a couple of wks ago, i hope i've done well i don't find out until August!

I'm so glad your enjoying having Kieran, being a mum can be such hard work but so so rewarding. I would love to see some recent pics of Kieran, i bet hes changed so much! Jayden has grown loads! I will upload some pics as soon as i put them on my computer.

Hope to hear from you soon! x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hey, great to hear from you :)

We are doing well, though we've had a couple days of a grumpy baby lol. I'm not sure whats wrong but it seems like he is fine but when we put him down he screams bloody murder. I have a feeling he might be starting to teeth early because he drools a lot these days, so that seems to be the only answer I have right now. He doesnt seem to be sick in any way, he just wants loads of attention. 

Other than that we are doing good. Kieran is not sleeping though the night, a week ago we were down to 1 feeding in the middle of the night but over the last week we are still getting up about 1am and 5am. But like you, I'm pretty used to getting up in the night so I just feed him and have no trouble going back to bed lol. 

I have lots of recent pic but unfortunately BnB won't load them because the files are too big (pics are off my camera and not my phone or ipod). But do you have facebook? If you do, I can private message you my full name and you can add me, just let me know... that way we can keep in touch better, rather then on here. 

Well I hope you're doing well and enjoying the summer weather, have you got any holidays planned for this summer?


----------



## Tilly87

Aww bless poor Kieran, teething is not nice, i hope he gets some teeth through soon, teething is much easier once the first teeth have come through, my girls were 11months and 8months so quite big babies when they first got teeth.

I don't think i would cope if i couldn't fall back to sleep lol!! Do you go to bed early at night? I normally go quite late because Jayden has his last feed at around 9.30-10.30. 

BnB does that to me to, strange as it never use to and i've always uploaded photos from my phone and camera on to the site, I just don't have the time to resize everything lol. Yes i do have facebook, that would be good because i tend to go on facebook more often as i keep in touch with family and friends there. 

Unfortunately we haven't had much summer weather, it is warm and muggy but we have had so much rain!! even flooding in some places, is the weather good in Ontario? We don't have any holidays planned yet but are hoping to have a weekend away during the school holidays, are you off anywhere nice? x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I think its too early for Kieran to be teething so I could be wrong, it just seems like it's an explanation for the crabby-ness he's been having this last week. 

As for bed time, I usually give Kieran a bath around 8ish then he gets his milk, so by 9pm he is usually asleep. I'd like to give him his bath and milk a bit later so he'll sleep longer in the night but he usually doesn't nap in the evening, so by 8 o'clock he is crabby and it's easier to get his routine done so he'll fall asleep. 

We bought an exerciser for him and he tried it out today... so cute! He's pretty small for it, so we have books under for his feet to rest on haha. But he seemed to love it... i've found he has not been liking his playmat for a few weeks, so I think he is sick of lying down and likes being up-right in the exerciser. I took a video of him in it for the first time, which i'm posting to facebook so you can watch if you'd like. 

The weather here has been really hot, in the late 20's and plus humidity it's in the 30s! So we've had a very hot summer so far, good thing our air conditioning works. We have some holidays planned in a few weeks. We are driving down to visit my sister who lives 6 hours away, so we are hoping the car ride will be ok with Kieran lol. It's going to be nice to get away for 4 days with DH as he hasn't had more than 2 days off in a row since x-mas.

Well i'll send you a private message with my full name so you can add me to facebook. 

Hope your doing well.


----------



## Tilly87

I definately wouldn't rule out teething I've known people whos babies have had teeth by 16wks so you never know!!

I try and get Jayden to settle earlier but unfortunately he likes his milk a little later lol, it would be nice to put him to bed after the girls but he is normally wide awake for a couple of hours before bed lol. Kieran is so good for a 3month old!

What is an exerciser? It sounds so cute though bless him, its great seeing them take everything when they get a little older.

That will be nice for you and DH to get away for a few days together i hope you have a good time when you go!! Yet again weather is horrible here, hope we get a proper summer soon lol.

I have sent you a private message because i couldn't seem to find you on facebook, with a link to my account.

Anyway hope you are having a good day and have a good weekend x


----------

